# BlackRoses' Dairy Farm Blue Cheese and Milky Way scrog



## BlackRoses (Apr 18, 2010)

*
Hey guys welcome to my new journal,
This time I'll be growing some big-ass feminized Blue Cheese and Milky Way.
I still need to veg them for a month, but I thought I'll give you guys a head's up to start subscribing *
 
Strains:

*Barney's Farm Blue Cheese*
*Genetics*
Blueberry/
Cheese
*High*
Heavy stoned
*Flowering*
60 days
*Height*
50 - 100 cm
*Yield*
400 - 500 grams per m2

*Kiwiseeds Milky Way*
*Genetics*
Indica 70% Sativa 30%
*High*
Heavy stoned
*Flowering*
60 - 70 days
*Height*
120 - 150 cm
*Yield*
500 - 600 grams per m2


*Equipment:*

Exhaust: 1500m3 BoxAir Silent 
Filtration: 1500m3 CarbonFilter
Intake: 1500m3 Inline fan
Lighting (12/12): 3x 600W HPS
Lighting 18/6): 2x 400W MH
Pots: 9x 20L (~5.3gal.)
Nutrients: Advanced Nutrient Sensi line incl. Bud Ignitor for weeks 1+2 of flowering.


And here are my 9 girls (1 didn't make it)

























I fim'd all my ladies








This was taken yesterday at day 14 days since germination.. so they're growing exceptionally well.







My flowering room I started to work on yesterday.








Anyways guys great to have you all on board for this summer grow!! 
It won't have Co2, but it's going to be amazing!!


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Apr 18, 2010)

HOOOOOLLLLLYYYY Shit my man you have stepped your game way up. Nice work. Can't wait to see what you do with this new setup.


----------



## BlackRoses (Apr 19, 2010)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> HOOOOOLLLLLYYYY Shit my man you have stepped your game way up. Nice work. Can't wait to see what you do with this new setup.


lol thanks man, and yea I have learned alot from all my previous grow ups, so I think this journal should end very well this time 

So what you up to gfk?


----------



## BlackRoses (Apr 19, 2010)

So the ladies will be receiving just a taste of nutes for this weeks growth.. 
EC: 0.6 (380ppm)
PH: 5.8

Advanced Nutrients:
Sensi Grow A+B
H2 humic acid
F1 Fulvic acid
B52
Voodoo Juice
Sensizym

(50% of the recommended dosage for first week cause some are pretty green compared to others, don't want to burn the good ones)


*Day 15 Vegetative Growth*


----------



## BlackRoses (Apr 21, 2010)

Wish I could have wished everyone a happy 420 yesterday, but RIU was ofcourse updating on 420 
Anyways hope you guys had fun.
I got 2 more ladies from a friend, he gave me a Super Lemon Haze clone (from a great 11-12 week female) this is going to produce some killer buds!!
And a Fruit Spirit weakling.. he had this plant in his bathroom as decor, but when I saw the buds on this plant, and the smell is just insane!!
I had to had it.. 

Now It was very pot-bound so I transplanted it, and added some Piranha and Tarantula in the soil, but the roots looked great to me. She just needs some light.. that's it.






















Still working on my flowering room, but ran out of duct tape..


----------



## quickrip (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks like a bad ass start to a bad ass grow. subbed fo sho!


----------



## BlackRoses (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice to have you with us bro!
Hope not to disappoint 
+rep!


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey BlackRoses, I'm glad i caught this 1 early.. Front Page 
I've never heard of Milky Way, but im going to go have a look now..
I've got some Blue Cheese happening, i find they're slow growers and a lil tempremental, so good luck & i'll be watching


----------



## BlackRoses (Apr 22, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> Hey BlackRoses, I'm glad i caught this 1 early.. Front Page
> I've never heard of Milky Way, but im going to go have a look now..
> I've got some Blue Cheese happening, i find they're slow growers and a lil tempremental, so good luck & i'll be watching


Yoos Ninja sup man long time no speak.
The pic in my Avatar was the top of my last Blue Cheese.. Had some spidermite problems during the flowering, but it all turned out great! and I absolutely love it!
Milky Way is some awesome shit!! very very stoned and it has some big ass Calyxes.
A nice potent Fruity taste and smell and again very very stoned.

Anyways bro, thanks for stopping by and a +rep!!! to you


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Apr 22, 2010)

BlackRoses said:


> Yoos Ninja sup man long time no speak.
> The pic in my Avatar was the top of my last Blue Cheese.. Had some spidermite problems during the flowering, but it all turned out great! and I absolutely love it!
> Milky Way is some awesome shit!! very very stoned and it has some big ass Calyxes.
> A nice potent Fruity taste and smell and again very very stoned.
> ...


Aw, I'm Jealous, i havent been lucky enough to head my BlueCheese Yet.. I have not had the right environment to run any HID currently, so they are undergoing an extended Veg under fluros.
Looking forward to the day tho, and looking forward to seeing the Milky Way, i found out its a white strain, so hopefully she isnt a bitch to mature for you, but should be some nice smoke when she does.
+Rep back @ ya.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Apr 22, 2010)

just been chillin just wrapped up my previous grow. gonna take a lil break here for a bit.


----------



## BlackRoses (Apr 23, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> Aw, I'm Jealous, i havent been lucky enough to head my BlueCheese Yet.. I have not had the right environment to run any HID currently, so they are undergoing an extended Veg under fluros.
> Looking forward to the day tho, and looking forward to seeing the Milky Way, i found out its a white strain, so hopefully she isnt a bitch to mature for you, but should be some nice smoke when she does.
> +Rep back @ ya.


She's 100% Indica, like Kiwi says on their website, it's a cross from their finest Indica's..
I have no clue what's in there.. Kiwi is keeping it a secret, but I think there's some BlueBerry somewhere in there.. I've had hits where I could swear I was smoking laundry detergent, cause it's a really really sharp smell and taste and quite good!... (not like Laundry Detergent at all )











greenfirekilla420 said:


> just been chillin just wrapped up my previous grow. gonna take a lil break here for a bit.


Lol well you're welcome to hang around here bro, I could use the company


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Apr 23, 2010)

BlackRoses said:


>


There really is no other word 4 that except 'Sexy'.. That is a Sexy, Sexy, Plant Vagina


----------



## BlackRoses (Apr 23, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> That is a Sexy, Sexy, Plant Vagina


lol you're right though


----------



## BlackRoses (Apr 25, 2010)

alright guys this is Day 21 from Germination.. they're looking very good.
They got their first feeding on the 19th, just 380ppm.
Some really exploded and some of the weaklings got burnt.. I guess I got my mothers narrowing out very nicely 

I also topped them this week.. The fimming worked out great!! and just like I wanted.. Got loads of side stems that popped out and the main cola kept growing too. Now I got rid of that cause they're all long enough, so it's time to start filling up a bit.


----------



## M0de Grow (Apr 25, 2010)

wow that looks great! ill be watching


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 25, 2010)

Coming along nicely...


----------



## BlackRoses (Apr 25, 2010)

M0de Grow said:


> wow that looks great! ill be watching





laceygirl said:


> Coming along nicely...


Thanks guys


----------



## BlackRoses (Apr 27, 2010)

Sup guys, just a lil update..
they got their first true feeding yesterday..
EC: 1.2
PH: 5.8 

Going to raise that PH to 6.3 all the way to the end now.
That's what Advanced Nutrients recommends.. so that's what I'm doing


----------



## ArjanGreenhouseseeds (Apr 28, 2010)

gl buddy. i will be watching this 1


----------



## BlackRoses (May 1, 2010)

Hey guys, The ladies are fully grown in those pots and it's time to repot them into their 8 Gal pots where they'll be vegging until June 1. However, I ordered some products online that were sent to a different address and so I've been waiting for over a week already, but the postal office assured me that it'll get delivered Monday morning.
So I can finally finish the grow room and give my possibly root bounded females some relief. 

Oh yea some are visibly in need of a feeding, but I'm going to hold the feeding cause their getting plenty of nutes in the new soil in 2 days and I'd hate to burn them.


*I haven't mentioned this above, cause it's a little experiment I've been doing..
I've got my timer set on:
Sun: 18h
Mon: 24h
Tue: 18h
Wed: 24h
Thur: 18h
Fri: 24h
Sat: 18h

so as you can see I'm running the 400W MH quite different from what you've seen.
But look at the results..
I'm not using Co2 or anything.. 
I have used some Piranha and Tarantula, but I think they like the extra lighting every other day.
I'm going to keep this up until I switch to 600W.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 1, 2010)

BlackRoses said:


> Hey guys, The ladies are fully grown in those pots and it's time to repot them into their 8 Gal pots where they'll be vegging until June 1. However, I ordered some products online that were sent to a different address and so I've been waiting for over a week already, but the postal office assured me that it'll get delivered Monday morning.
> So I can finally finish the grow room and give my possibly root bounded females some relief.
> 
> Oh yea some are visibly in need of a feeding, but I'm going to hold the feeding cause their getting plenty of nutes in the new soil in 2 days and I'd hate to burn them.
> ...


Looking Very Bushy Indeed my Friend 

I have a similar thing happening with my lighting, & my plants love it!
I figure it's no different to the long days of summer that can sometimes bleed into the next..

Overall So Far I must said well done indeed!!


----------



## BlackRoses (May 1, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> Looking Very Bushy Indeed my Friend
> 
> I have a similar thing happening with my lighting, & my plants love it!
> I figure it's no different to the long days of summer that can sometimes bleed into the next..
> ...


Exactly! It's a little more expensive to run, but it's well worth it..
I've topped and fim'd all these girls a couple of times, that's why they're nice and bushy.. 
as soon as they're repotted, they're going to explode and fill the screen.


Thanks for stopping by!!


----------



## cph (May 3, 2010)

Looking great BlackRoses! I love the big fat indica leaves on some of your girls!

I'll be watching! Good luck.


----------



## BlackRoses (May 4, 2010)

cph said:


> Looking great BlackRoses! I love the big fat indica leaves on some of your girls!
> 
> I'll be watching! Good luck.



Thanks Bro!!
Yea some are becoming real thick and bushy.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 4, 2010)

Hey BR, when is the transplant coming??
I've got my new grow setup, so feel free to come have a look


----------



## BlackRoses (May 4, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> Hey BR, when is the transplant coming??
> I've got my new grow setup, so feel free to come have a look


Just got the pots delivered today.. So tomorrow I'm going to be finishing the room and setting up everything in their place.
Need to order a RO system this week too..
I'll drop by as soon as I post this comment


----------



## BlackRoses (May 4, 2010)

Hey guys, the ladies are exactly one month old now (except the clones)..
And they're turning a bit pale.. A sign of a root bounded plant..
I'm still topping every side branch to get as many tops as possible to fill my Scrog nicely in 2 weeks.
Thankfully I got the pots today and tomorrow I'm going to finish the room and place the girls in their new 8gal pots. 
Then I think it'll take 3-4 weeks to hit the size I'd like them to reach before I switch the lights.


----------



## eightenough (May 4, 2010)

awesome looking grow man. i am subbed. keen to see the milkyway grow and mature. i have also got the some BLUE CHEESE going in today.


----------



## BlackRoses (May 5, 2010)

Thanks man, I'll be following your journal closely too


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 5, 2010)

That is a serious looking setup Mate.
Time 2 get down 2 Business!


----------



## BlackRoses (May 5, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> That is a serious looking setup Mate.
> Time 2 get down 2 Business!


Lol indeed.. I need my daily quality herb, so I think 1 big grow every 6 months will satisfy my needs perfectly..

Just finished building my intake, need to cover it from the outside.







Then just add an line fan, install my Silent Box exhaust fan and we should be ready to go.

I just ordered a SMScom SPC 7A fan controller online.. Should arrive this Friday.


----------



## BlackRoses (May 6, 2010)

This will probably be their final day under this 400W MH and in those small pots..
I gave them their final topping and now I'm expecting lots of stretching these coming weeks 
I'm still working on the flowering room, but it's alot of work and I have limited equipment to work with 
Up and running soon....


----------



## wonderblunder (May 9, 2010)

Looking good BR< wait til you see what I got coming........


----------



## BlackRoses (May 10, 2010)

wonderblunder said:


> Looking good BR< wait til you see what I got coming........


lol WonderB, I saw your jungle.. looking sweet 
But don't forget to link me to anything new you got going bro 

Anyways another lil update,.. I moved the plants to the flowering room were they'll be vegging for another 2 weeks, then triggered.
I ran out of soil and I'm already way over my previous budget, so I decided to just use what I had and not fill the pots to the rim.
So those 8 gal. pots were like used for 6 gals. Still not bad, but next grow better I guess. Soil isn't expensive or anything, but I'd need 2 extra and that's another 20 euros over my budget again.. 

The ladies got 1 more topping yesterday (might be the last) cause they look small, but some have like 10 cola's right now.
All they need is some stretching.. 

I got one 600W HPS for vegging now, I'll add one more next week, then at week 4-5 of Flowering I'll add another if needed.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 10, 2010)

BlackRoses said:


> lol WonderB, I saw your jungle.. looking sweet
> But don't forget to link me to anything new you got going bro
> 
> Anyways another lil update,.. I moved the plants to the flowering room were they'll be vegging for another 2 weeks, then triggered.
> ...


I love the transplant dude, looking awesome!


----------



## BlackRoses (May 10, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> I love the transplant dude, looking awesome!



Thanks bro!

Did some topping today again.. I just need more colas


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 10, 2010)

BlackRoses said:


> Thanks bro!
> 
> Did some topping today again.. I just need more colas


Have you thought of Fimming them?
I've done it to mine, but i dont think i did it far enough down.. I'll give it another shot though.


----------



## BlackRoses (May 11, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> Have you thought of Fimming them?
> I've done it to mine, but i dont think i did it far enough down.. I'll give it another shot though.


Yeah all the ladies were fimmed and topped..
I fim when I want the branch to continue growing, and I top when I want to cut the growth so the other branches can get to even height.
When fimming you get like 4 cola's but the main cola keeps stretching at the same time. 

*Day 37!*
Now ready for some full non stop stretching!


Btw. I haven't fed the girls in 2 weeks.. But they're starting to green up again 
Thought there'd be more then enough nutes in the new soil for a week atleast.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 11, 2010)

I'd ask u 2 get in there and show me some branch structure, but i doubt you'll be able to, it looks so thick..
Maybe when they get bigger or after harvest?


----------



## BlackRoses (May 11, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> I'd ask u 2 get in there and show me some branch structure, but i doubt you'll be able to, it looks so thick..
> Maybe when they get bigger or after harvest?


I'll definitely do that as soon as I lollipop them a week before flowering.
Should be very bushy by then.


----------



## BlackRoses (May 12, 2010)

So I fed the ladies today.
PH: 6.0
EC: 1.6







Growth still isn't very clear to see in these pics.. but I see all the many new internodes just read to
start exploding upwards.. matter of time before I start seeing some significant stretching.. I think by this time next week they'll be double in size.


----------



## BlackRoses (May 13, 2010)

First day after feeding
My next pic will be after next weeks feeding, so you'll see some significant difference 

I also raised the lights more today after their dark hours to induce more stretching..


----------



## M0de Grow (May 14, 2010)

wow looking amazing man im pumped to see them buds!


----------



## BlackRoses (May 15, 2010)

M0de Grow said:


> wow looking amazing man im pumped to see them buds!


me too, coming soon


----------



## M0de Grow (May 15, 2010)

Hopfully there producers! you'll have to do a dry weight for me i love seeing how much people get! haha


----------



## BlackRoses (May 15, 2010)

M0de Grow said:


> Hopfully there producers! you'll have to do a dry weight for me i love seeing how much people get! haha


 #1 Northern Light (2): 120gr 


#2 White Rhino (2) + El Niño: 85gr 

#3 Blue Cheese (2) + El Niño: 165gr 

#4 Blue Cheese (5) + Milky Way (4) + Super Lemon Haze + Fruit Spirit: 
1 oz~28gr

Those were my last results.. 
my current goal is 0.75gr/W So with 1200W I'll probably end up with 900grams~32oz.
With 11 plants that's just under 3oz/plant

I'm only giving myself a reachable goal right now and that's because these were seeds.. 
once I get my mother(s) selected (and hopefully I get atleast 1 high quality yielder) I think I have enough know how to a gram/watt


----------



## M0de Grow (May 15, 2010)

yeah man that will be nice! but quick question.. how is super lemon haze? i was thinking about getting 5 Fem seeds of that but i am on a budget and could save $15 by getting a pack of Hawaiian Snow, SUPER SILVER HAZE, LEMON SKUNK, WHITE RHINO and BIG BANG (fems).

Just wondering you think its worth it for the Super Lemon Haze? (Also i really want to try it)


Oh and to top it of if i get the Haze attitude will give me 2 more bonus seeds ( Bubba Kush Feminized and The Church Feminized)


----------



## BlackRoses (May 15, 2010)

M0de Grow said:


> yeah man that will be nice! but quick question.. how is super lemon haze? i was thinking about getting 5 Fem seeds of that but i am on a budget and could save $15 by getting a pack of Hawaiian Snow, SUPER SILVER HAZE, LEMON SKUNK, WHITE RHINO and BIG BANG (fems).
> 
> Just wondering you think its worth it for the Super Lemon Haze? (Also i really want to try it)
> 
> ...


Well SLH won Cannabis Cup 2009 and it's one of the best tasting and best head high strains I've ever tried.
Super Silver Haze is my one of my favorite strains of all time.. It taste amazing and the high is extremely powerful and uplifting.
But the SLH tastes better.
As for Church/ BB/ WR and Lemon Skunk.. all of those are inferior strains compares to the 2 mentioned above.
Really I would start by taking White Rhino and Big Bang out of the equation.. those are heavy stoned indica's with little or no taste.
Lemon Skunk is nice, Hawaiian Snow is nice too, but again not to be compared to the SLH or SSH.
I live in Amsterdam and I've tasted everything Greenhouse seed has to offer 

Let me give you 1 advice..
Sannie's seeds..

http://www.sanniesshop.com/killing-fields-f2.html

That's the next strain I'll be growing.. Sannie is another Dutch grower like Arjan from GHS, but trust me!


Killing Fields F2 is the shit!!
I had a first smell of this strain this week and I was blown away.. I didn't taste it , but I've heard nothing but great things about it.

While you're there.. check the Chocolate Rain out..
Very chocolaty if you like chocolates.... And you'll get *5 chemdawg X true blueberry freebees
sounds like a nice combo..
* 
look at those calyxes..


----------



## M0de Grow (May 15, 2010)

hmmmmmmm this site looks amazing but i am on a budjet and $60 was pushing ti for me and they where femd.. and am i wrong or are these not Feminized? 

Thats the only reason id pick the Green House seeds over this and im sure now ill go for the SLH if im getting green house!


----------



## BlackRoses (May 16, 2010)

M0de Grow said:


> hmmmmmmm this site looks amazing but i am on a budjet and $60 was pushing ti for me and they where femd.. and am i wrong or are these not Feminized?
> 
> Thats the only reason id pick the Green House seeds over this and im sure now ill go for the SLH if im getting green house!


Alright cool SLH is a great choice anyway you see it 
Those aren't fem'd indeed.. but you get 10 seeds which I'll guarantee 6 will be female.. (more then what you get from GHS) for the same price.. Sannie's seeds are good and I read on her forum from many growers who got 90% females and 3 different feno's.. Purple, Blue, Green.. all 3 different effects.. the purple is the heavy stoned and the others are really high.. so that's big bang for your buck if you're planning on cloning for females..
I like Diesel smell and taste, so that's why Killing Fields F2 is my choice.. 
I get 3 feno's, 2 taste and effects and the possibility of more females in 1 seed pack then with GHS for the same price..

Yield is better, taste is better, looks better.. I think after I finish my crop I'll grow F2 forever 

But on the other hand Super Lemon Haze rocks! so good choice nonetheless bro


----------



## RollingJoints (May 16, 2010)

Nice set up looks great, im scribed.


----------



## raiderman (May 16, 2010)

thats wat i'm talkin about,ns lookin large purple calves,beautiful,,wanna chek this out ,subscribed ,rdr.


----------



## M0de Grow (May 16, 2010)

BlackRoses said:


> Alright cool SLH is a great choice anyway you see it
> Those aren't fem'd indeed.. but you get 10 seeds which I'll guarantee 6 will be female.. (more then what you get from GHS) for the same price.. Sannie's seeds are good and I read on her forum from many growers who got 90% females and 3 different feno's.. Purple, Blue, Green.. all 3 different effects.. the purple is the heavy stoned and the others are really high.. so that's big bang for your buck if you're planning on cloning for females..
> I like Diesel smell and taste, so that's why Killing Fields F2 is my choice..
> I get 3 feno's, 2 taste and effects and the possibility of more females in 1 seed pack then with GHS for the same price..
> ...


Oh yeah i think after i get the SLH ill get that K2 looks amazing and herd nothing but good from it!(planing way too far ahead)

but yeah you going to make it into a mother plant?




RollingJoints said:


> Nice set up looks great, im scribed.


haha hey! we have good taste i guess!


----------



## BlackRoses (May 16, 2010)

M0de Grow said:


> Oh yeah i think after i get the SLH ill get that K2 looks amazing and herd nothing but good from it!(planing way too far ahead)
> 
> but yeah you going to make it into a mother plant?


Most likely I'll take my 2 best females and get 5 clones each for the next grow..
Next to hopefully 5 female F2's for the next grow.



raiderman said:


> thats wat i'm talkin about,ns lookin large purple calves,beautiful,,wanna chek this out ,subscribed ,rdr.


Yo rdr, glad to have you subscribed bro! Nice things to come!



+rep for everyone!


----------



## M0de Grow (May 16, 2010)

awesome when you get that K2 as a mother hit me up with a PM to the link of ur GJ id love to see that!


----------



## BlackRoses (May 16, 2010)

M0de Grow said:


> awesome when you get that K2 as a mother hit me up with a PM to the link of ur GJ id love to see that!


No problemo bro


----------



## BlackRoses (May 17, 2010)

Small update on the ladies..
I'm still set on switching on June 1st to 12/12. Give them a bit more growth so they'll start producing flowers immediately when triggered. 

Some are clearly bigger then others.. The one in the upper left corner has the thickest stem (Blue Cheese) and the 2nd from the right in the middle has the most cola's (Milky Way).


----------



## BlackRoses (May 17, 2010)

I also bought an autoflower this week and threw them in the Jiffy's yesterday.
Some came out already.. very content with such quick germination.


----------



## M0de Grow (May 17, 2010)

wow nice where you growing that automatic at? (Ive never saw auto outside and im very curious!) i kinda want to try some out side!


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 17, 2010)

BlackRoses said:


> Small update on the ladies..
> I'm still set on switching on June 1st to 12/12. Give them a bit more growth so they'll start producing flowers immediately when triggered.
> 
> Some are clearly bigger then others.. The one in the upper left corner has the thickest stem (Blue Cheese) and the 2nd from the right in the middle has the most cola's (Milky Way).


Wow BR, they look amazing already. Makes me wish I'd cut mine back a few more times wen they were younger.. Oh well.
Can't wait to c em in flower. The screen looks a perfect fit in there!


----------



## BlackRoses (May 18, 2010)

M0de Grow said:


> wow nice where you growing that automatic at? (Ive never saw auto outside and im very curious!) i kinda want to try some out side!


lol no that's just from the Big Buddha website, but it's automatic outdoors.. so I guess if they can do it, you can too 
I'm growing it now for the first time.. it's a 8-10 week autoflower. So they'll be done 2-4 weeks before my flower room is done. Means I could cut my girls off and let them cure for 2 weeks if I wanted to, cause I have something to smoke on the side..



XxNinjaxX said:


> Wow BR, they look amazing already. Makes me wish I'd cut mine back a few more times wen they were younger.. Oh well.
> Can't wait to c em in flower. The screen looks a perfect fit in there!


It's never too late to start topping Ninja, mine were unfortunately pot bound for more then a week, so it stopped growing immediately, but now they're back on their way, and next week I'm adding another 600W on the side and move the pots around a bit for better lighting.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (May 18, 2010)

Nice Grow BR


----------



## BlackRoses (May 19, 2010)

I still haven't finished the room completely, and that's why I haven't posted pictures of the whole flowering room.
I will try to finish it up before June.. I'm not even that busy.. just a lazy bastard


----------



## BlackRoses (May 19, 2010)

[youtube]zcYB6R_-2cI[/youtube]


----------



## M0de Grow (May 19, 2010)

Im liking the video updates!!! im excited to see a vid when there is bud!


----------



## Someguy15 (May 19, 2010)

Nice soil setup you got goin there. I envy your space lol subscribed & rep!


----------



## BlackRoses (May 19, 2010)

M0de Grow said:


> Im liking the video updates!!! im excited to see a vid when there is bud!


yes me too.. but that's still some weeks ahead 



Someguy15 said:


> Nice soil setup you got goin there. I envy your space lol subscribed & rep!


Thanks man, and yea I finally got a bigger place with a spare bedroom View attachment 944381


----------



## RollingJoints (May 19, 2010)

nice work, they look great!


----------



## goonerbeatyaa (May 19, 2010)

I real nice setup an with that cool work done in veg stage should be a bumper harvest


----------



## BlackRoses (May 19, 2010)

RollingJoints said:


> nice work, they look great!


Thanks man, they grow by the minute now 



goonerbeatyaa said:


> I real nice setup an with that cool work done in veg stage should be a bumper harvest


Exactly what I believe in.. most people say flowering is where the work starts, but I figure if you put alot of time and work during vegging, you can expect a good harvest.
That and a well controlled growing environment


----------



## M0de Grow (May 19, 2010)

Speaking about veg how long would you recommend me putting these SLH in veg for? (under like 600 watts or so of CFL)


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (May 20, 2010)

Looking great BR been alot of changes I know that room will be full of buds shortly. 

eaf:


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 21, 2010)

BlackRoses said:


> Exactly what I believe in.. most people say flowering is where the work starts, but I figure if you put alot of time and work during vegging, you can expect a good harvest.


A great Motto BR. Like with anything, it's all in the prep work.


----------



## BlackRoses (May 22, 2010)

M0de Grow said:


> Speaking about veg how long would you recommend me putting these SLH in veg for? (under like 600 watts or so of CFL)


It's not about the time you veg, it's about the amount of cola's you can produce before flowering.. see your CFL's will cover a certain amount of space and you have to make sure every inch of that space will be covered when flowering..
So in other words, you need to veg them right before they start filling your area and then trigger them. This way you can keep an even canopy all covered in buds.. 



greenfirekilla420 said:


> Looking great BR been alot of changes I know that room will be full of buds shortly.
> 
> eaf:


You can count on that 



XxNinjaxX said:


> A great Motto BR. Like with anything, it's all in the prep work.


Well said Ninja


----------



## BlackRoses (May 22, 2010)

I decided to start flowering this Friday


----------



## M0de Grow (May 22, 2010)

Looking great! so thats 1 day flowering right?


----------



## BlackRoses (May 22, 2010)

no no.. this coming Friday.. still want some additional stretching this week


----------



## M0de Grow (May 22, 2010)

ohhhhh still nice tho a good 54 days of veg!


----------



## BlackRoses (May 22, 2010)

Yea indeed.. My plan was to veg for 2 months then flower, so I'm running right on schedule
If I had clones, I would have been flowering already, but that's for the next round..


----------



## M0de Grow (May 22, 2010)

how long will go with clone? i guess it depends on how big of clippings you take... but whats ur plans


----------



## BlackRoses (May 22, 2010)

With clones I would have been at this stage in less then 40 days.


----------



## M0de Grow (May 22, 2010)

whats ur avatar off? haha some kind of bud but like i dont get it haha


----------



## BlackRoses (May 23, 2010)

M0de Grow said:


> whats ur avatar off? haha some kind of bud but like i dont get it haha


lol, it's supposed to resemble a rose.. like a bouquet of ganja..


----------



## Copycat (May 23, 2010)

your plants look great


----------



## BlackRoses (May 23, 2010)

Copycat said:


> your plants look great


Thanks! and thanks for stopping by +rep!


----------



## BlackRoses (May 23, 2010)

Rolled some Super Lemon Haze grown from this clone's "father".. Thanks swa..


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 23, 2010)

BlackRoses said:


> Rolled some Super Lemon Haze grown from this clone's "father".. Thanks swa..


You're smoking Penis?


----------



## BlackRoses (May 23, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> You're smoking Penis?


lol, well it's the weed of the clone my friend gave me.. and he watches the journal from time 2 time, so it's a message..


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 23, 2010)

BlackRoses said:


> lol, well it's the weed of the clone my friend gave me.. and he watches the journal from time 2 time, so it's a message..


Haha, Nice.. I hide msgs in my text all the time.


----------



## M0de Grow (May 23, 2010)

yeah the whole father thing confused me so much! haha


----------



## BlackRoses (May 23, 2010)

I just noticed my RO demineralization filter is leaking those sand like things.. and I can't fix it.. the thing is 3 weeks old anyways.. 
it used to read 0.1 EC and now it reads 0.7 which is exactly the reading of my tap water.. which is ridiculous for something I paid 150euros for 3 weeks ago..
This issue right before I start flowering.. 

Murphy's law I guess..


----------



## quickrip (May 23, 2010)

cant you just return it? It should have a warranty longer than 3 weeks yea.


----------



## BlackRoses (May 23, 2010)

quickrip said:


> cant you just return it? It should have a warranty longer than 3 weeks yea.


 I wish, but I'm a modern guy, so I order everything online.. I did email them, so I'm expecting a reply tomorrow morning.
They sell those refill cartridges (which is broken from the inside) for 20 euros, so I hope they'll just send me a replacement.


----------



## quickrip (May 23, 2010)

Im the same way. Im on my third dehumidifier order now. Somehow I got two with problems. Hopefully it works out for you on this deal.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 23, 2010)

BlackRoses said:


> I just noticed my RO demineralization filter is leaking those sand like things.. and I can't fix it.. the thing is 3 weeks old anyways..
> it used to read 0.1 EC and now it reads 0.7 which is exactly the reading of my tap water.. which is ridiculous for something I paid 150euros for 3 weeks ago..
> This issue right before I start flowering..
> 
> Murphy's law I guess..


That's as Gay as 2 Men catching Butterflies together..
On top of the Fact ur 150Euros may as well of gone Bye-Byes, I can't believe ur Tap water is 0.7  mine rocks out @ a consistent 0.2.. It's even be known to have dropped to 0.1 on the odd occasion.
Hope it all works out for you


----------



## raiderman (May 23, 2010)

yea they should honor any product return,,dicounthydro does and replacements 24 hr fedexed to yu even balast and hood emergencies.nevertheless , do yu get water at a local refill 25 cents a gallon,worth toting.


----------



## BlackRoses (May 24, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> That's as Gay as 2 Men catching Butterflies together..
> On top of the Fact ur 150Euros may as well of gone Bye-Byes, I can't believe ur Tap water is 0.7  mine rocks out @ a consistent 0.2.. It's even be known to have dropped to 0.1 on the odd occasion.
> Hope it all works out for you


lmao! that is very gay indeed 
And yea we're supposed to have like the best water in Western Europe... you're lucky with 0.1.. I used to feed my plants with this 0.7 and got burns like clockwork.. can't go through that shit again..



raiderman said:


> yea they should honor any product return,,dicounthydro does and replacements 24 hr fedexed to yu even balast and hood emergencies.nevertheless , do yu get water at a local refill 25 cents a gallon,worth toting.


lol this is europe.. they suggest you drink the water provided or buy bottled waters if you feel too good for it


----------



## BlackRoses (May 25, 2010)

They've really stretched these past few days, and I've re-arranged some of them to get better lighting this final week.
On Thursday I'm turning the lights off at 8am and Turning them back on Friday 24 hours later and start 12/12 under 1200W.
My goal is still 2 lbs. and if all goes well I think I could hit it, cause some of these girls are going to pack some major buds.


----------



## quickrip (May 25, 2010)

They look AWSOME man, really healthy.


----------



## M0de Grow (May 25, 2010)

Im say with all those plants will hit 2 pounds


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 25, 2010)

BlackRoses said:


> They've really stretched these past few days, and I've re-arranged some of them to get better lighting this final week.
> On Thursday I'm turning the lights off at 8am and Turning them back on Friday 24 hours later and start 12/12 under 1200W.
> My goal is still 2 lbs. and if all goes well I think I could hit it, cause some of these girls are going to pack some major buds.


Ahh Yeah 
Things r starting 2 look Sexy 
If u do hit that 2lbs bro then give me a call & I'll pop over 4 a Sesh!


----------



## BlackRoses (May 26, 2010)

Thanks guys, I sure hope so 

Here's a quick pic of my bushiest girl.. a Milky Way
She could surely make a nice mother..


----------



## M0de Grow (May 26, 2010)

do it do it! make a motherrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr it will be worth it!


----------



## Someguy15 (May 26, 2010)

You could just take a cutting off her and then flower them and make your new cutting a mother  then you can flower that big ass girl!


----------



## BlackRoses (May 26, 2010)

That's exactly what I meant.. I'm looking for 2 mothers..1 MW and a BC, so I need to take cutting for everyone and just keep the best yielders are mothers.


----------



## M0de Grow (May 26, 2010)

oh even better idea but you should make a new journal for that! that would be very interesting to watch!


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (May 27, 2010)

Looking good BR. Im jealous....


----------



## BlackRoses (May 27, 2010)

Thanks GFK! lol when are you starting your next journal?
+Rep!


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 27, 2010)

..Dude, I can't work out y this thread doesn't have more of a following?
Your doing everything right - big grow op, plenty of photos, wicked plants.. I mean WTF?
It makes me mad wen I c ppl pulling 28grams wet off a plant using 3cfls. I'm happy 4 the person they got emselves some chronic, but when the thread exceeds 100+ pages of ppl writing 'subbed' & telling them it looks good then it is just pure nonsense.
I love good weed & good grow ops - this 1 definitely has my vote - keep it up BR


----------



## BlackRoses (May 28, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> ..Dude, I can't work out y this thread doesn't have more of a following?
> Your doing everything right - big grow op, plenty of photos, wicked plants.. I mean WTF?
> It makes me mad wen I c ppl pulling 28grams wet off a plant using 3cfls. I'm happy 4 the person they got emselves some chronic, but when the thread exceeds 100+ pages of ppl writing 'subbed' & telling them it looks good then it is just pure nonsense.
> I love good weed & good grow ops - this 1 definitely has my vote - keep it up BR


Thanks for the kind words Ninja!
I guess some growers don't know a good journal if it hits them in the face 
I think when I start flowering they'll come by eventually.. The big "problem" is that I'm not using ridiculous amounts of lighting to get shit yield..
I mean if you use 6000W of lighting and you yield 2 lbs. that means you're honestly a shitty grower in the definitions of any good herbalist.

When you're good, you'll pull off 2 lbs. on 1200W.

And yea I rarely follow any CFL grows, doesn't matter how good the person is, the yield and quality can never match a HPS grow.

Btw. the 24h dark period has really caused some major stretching.. I went this morning to see the ladies after a day and I was shocked..
It's like they all grew limbs..


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 28, 2010)

BlackRoses said:


> Thanks for the kind words Ninja!
> I guess some growers don't know a good journal if it hits them in the face
> I think when I start flowering they'll come by eventually.. The big "problem" is that I'm not using ridiculous amounts of lighting to get shit yield..
> I mean if you use 6000W of lighting and you yield 2 lbs. that means you're honestly a shitty grower in the definitions of any good herbalist.
> ...


Haha some ppl need a slap in the face..
I lol when I see some1 talking about their 'big' plant & it's the size of my clone 
Post up some Pics mate


----------



## BlackRoses (May 28, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> Haha some ppl need a slap in the face..
> I lol when I see some1 talking about their 'big' plant & it's the size of my clone
> Post up some Pics mate


lol indeed, I'll post some pics tonight after the lights turn on and they get fed..
Haven't watered them since Saturday 1.5L and they're still not looking dry.
I also got the RO fixed, the people sent me a replacement cartridge and it's working fine again (much slower then before).
The previous one had a much better water flow rate then this one, but that's also what was wrong with it.
The guy told me it couldn't be flowing that much water in the neighborhood I'm living in cause we have low water pressure.
So now I got the replacement and I see what he means.. the EC is back down to 0.00, but it takes me now 3 hours to fill 25Liters.

But ohwell I just love to complain


----------



## M0de Grow (May 28, 2010)

Hm im poor thats why i use CFL's but i have 250watts HPS for flowering.... 

is that bad? :/


----------



## BlackRoses (May 28, 2010)

M0de Grow said:


> Hm im poor thats why i use CFL's but i have 250watts HPS for flowering....
> 
> is that bad? :/


That's what you can get with a 250W HPS and the right conditions 
So nopes 250 isn't bad at all..


----------



## BlackRoses (May 28, 2010)

Hey guys, The lights turned on about an hour ago after 36h darkness..
The girls look tired to be honest.. they need a drink, But I'm going to give them in a couple of hours when they're fully awake and in the meantime adjust my feeding.
I'll take a picture of the nutrient lineup later tonight 

PH: 6.3
EC: 2.0

For now enjoy!

Ps. next week I'm lollipopping them.. 

First of all my Ballasts and fan control unit.. got an automatic fire extinguisher on the right.. that one was 14 euros only!








Check out my home made noise reducer on that exhaust..  
Made out of Sponges , but it works really well.. can't hear anything from the outside.














My chillaxation area..


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (May 28, 2010)

Whew thats looking good BR. Seriously I'm jealous. I totally aggree with you guys on the cfl shit. BR I won't be starting a journal on riu again. If anything I'll do one on skunkskool.com got a much more adult following than riu does. I'm itching to get my lemon skunk beans in the dirt and get rolling over here.


----------



## raiderman (May 28, 2010)

yu know how to make those work for yu,looks real good.and healthy plants.well thot out .


----------



## Someguy15 (May 28, 2010)

BlackRoses said:


> Check out my home made noise reducer on that exhaust..
> Made out of Sponges , but it works really well.. can't hear anything from the outside.


 Is that a pizza box I spy in there in the exhaust system? ROFL


----------



## BlackRoses (May 28, 2010)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Whew thats looking good BR. Seriously I'm jealous. I totally aggree with you guys on the cfl shit. BR I won't be starting a journal on riu again. If anything I'll do one on skunkskool.com got a much more adult following than riu does. I'm itching to get my lemon skunk beans in the dirt and get rolling over here.


Hmm that sucks to hear gfk, I haven't seen or heard about that website before, but I'll be checking it out tonight for sure..
I don't mind having this journal on both RIU and another site. 
And put those Lemon Skunk in the ground man, summer is almost here.. 



raiderman said:


> yu know how to make those work for yu,looks real good.and healthy plants.well thot out .


Thanks rdr, yea I've been planning this grow for a while now.. so finally get to start flowering and it feels awesome!
The ladies look a bit pale today, but I just fed them and I hope to see some darkening soon.


----------



## BlackRoses (May 28, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Is that a pizza box I spy in there in the exhaust system? ROFL


LMAO!!! almost.. but no it's the box that the filter came in 
That thing was making a hell of a noise outside the window.. like a fucking hurricane..
Now it's practically silent.


----------



## Someguy15 (May 28, 2010)

Nice work man! I'd rep you again if I could lol Love the DIY jobs. Just got my new tent setup, bout to make a new thread for next round perpetual is the best no?


----------



## BlackRoses (May 28, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Nice work man! I'd rep you again if I could lol Love the DIY jobs. Just got my new tent setup, bout to make a new thread for next round perpetual is the best no?


Oh nice, I think I'm also going to do a perpetual grow next season.
I'll be checking ya on youtube no doubt! 
And link me up when you have the new journal.


----------



## Someguy15 (May 28, 2010)

Alright, its up check it out. 

*Someguy15s Round 4 1kw Pineapple Express*


----------



## quickrip (May 28, 2010)

Glad to see ya threw em into flower time BR. They look as I expected ...... Amazing. Im curious how tall they will get. Are those strains Indica or sativa dominant. I know I could research my own answer on that but Im lazy


----------



## BlackRoses (May 29, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Alright, its up check it out.
> 
> *Someguy15s Round 4 1kw Pineapple Express*


Doesn't work bro..



quickrip said:


> Glad to see ya threw em into flower time BR. They look as I expected ...... Amazing. Im curious how tall they will get. Are those strains Indica or sativa dominant. I know I could research my own answer on that but Im lazy


Thanks man, I'm not entirely sure either, but I'm expecting they'll grow enough to completely cover the screen.
They're Indica dominant.. Milky Way is 100% Indica and Blue Cheese is 80% I think, Fruit Spirit is White Widow x Blueberry which is also Indica dominant.
And Super Lemon Haze is pretty much a Sativa..


----------



## RollingJoints (May 29, 2010)

looking real good!


----------



## Someguy15 (May 29, 2010)

is that super lemon haze by GHS? I was lookin at that on someone elses thread it purped up really nice. I fixed the link, although it's probably too late


----------



## M0de Grow (May 29, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> is that super lemon haze by GHS? I was lookin at that on someone elses thread it purped up really nice. I fixed the link, although it's probably too late


yeah it is! supposed to be amazing


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (May 29, 2010)

Lol oh I did popped one in the shot glass last night its cracked and ready to hit the rockwool here in the next hour. I'm going 100% hydro this run, the huge use of soil during the winter is starting to look funny lmao. The reason for not starting new journal on here is for security only. It seems everyone from FL gets busted through this site and I refuse to be one of them. I'm CO bound in the next year anyways so whateve.... 

I'm loving the sound of that MILKY WAY 100% indy whew I bet thats gonna be one knockout powerful stone brother have fun with that I'll be thinking about it.


----------



## M0de Grow (May 29, 2010)

good luck greenfire!


----------



## BlackRoses (May 30, 2010)

RollingJoints said:


> looking real good!


Thanks man, can't wait to see how they're doing tonight..



Someguy15 said:


> is that super lemon haze by GHS? I was lookin at that on someone elses thread it purped up really nice. I fixed the link, although it's probably too late


Yup it is, and I'm subscribed 



M0de Grow said:


> yeah it is! supposed to be amazing


It is 



greenfirekilla420 said:


> Lol oh I did popped one in the shot glass last night its cracked and ready to hit the rockwool here in the next hour. I'm going 100% hydro this run, the huge use of soil during the winter is starting to look funny lmao. The reason for not starting new journal on here is for security only. It seems everyone from FL gets busted through this site and I refuse to be one of them. I'm CO bound in the next year anyways so whateve....
> 
> I'm loving the sound of that MILKY WAY 100% indy whew I bet thats gonna be one knockout powerful stone brother have fun with that I'll be thinking about it.


That sucks man, then you should indeed keep your journals away from here.
I wanted to go NFT this run, but decided it's too expensive of an investment right now, maybe in the future. And yea I've read nothing but good things about Milky Way and it's knockout power!!.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 30, 2010)

You should hit up DWC instead of NFT.. Alot less than can go wrong 
..Waiting on tonight's pics eagerly


----------



## BlackRoses (May 30, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> You should hit up DWC instead of NFT.. Alot less than can go wrong
> ..Waiting on tonight's pics eagerly


Yea I'll weigh in the products and expenses from each product. 
I also like Ebb and Flood systems.. those work very nice too.

Here's what's going to help do the magic this run though..


----------



## Someguy15 (May 30, 2010)

Nice nute lineup...although I'm sure some lurker will wander in to tell you AN is overpriced lol so many people hating on nutes here. I say if it works for you, why change it right??


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (May 30, 2010)

Hey I'm not even a wanderer and I still say they are overpriced hahaha. Thats just me though I'm a big fan of doing things on as low of a budget as possible to still get dank dank product. DWC is alot more budget minded got a alot less supplies and is really a fire and forget method after you get it dialed in perfectly. Not trying to push anything on ya or whatnot.


----------



## BlackRoses (May 30, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Nice nute lineup...although I'm sure some lurker will wander in to tell you AN is overpriced lol so many people hating on nutes here. I say if it works for you, why change it right??





greenfirekilla420 said:


> Hey I'm not even a wanderer and I still say they are overpriced hahaha. Thats just me though I'm a big fan of doing things on as low of a budget as possible to still get dank dank product. DWC is alot more budget minded got a alot less supplies and is really a fire and forget method after you get it dialed in perfectly. Not trying to push anything on ya or whatnot.



LMAO guys.. I got a good deal on the AN lineup so I went for it and I'd love to be the benchmark for all future Advanced Nutrient users..
"Just look at BlackRoses" they'll say..  And witness absolute mind fuck in the form of Candy growing on tree's.
It's going to be bliss..

But for now here's a lill something to keep you both and all the wanderers occupied.. 

I did ALOT of lollipopping all over.. half a bag full of leaves and lower stems that are going to become popcorn buds I don't need..

*
Flowering:* Day 2
*Temp*: 26ºC (78.8ºF)
*RH: *45%
*EC: *2.0
*PH: *6.3


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (May 31, 2010)

Ay man whatever works for ya ya know. I'm not one to push anything on people unless its just really a bad deal and I know someone is just getting screwed. I've seen GREAT results on these boards with people who use AN. 

Love the fact that you lollipopped. Tells the signs of experienced growers. I just love seeing peoples huge grows where they don't trim any of the plant and get a great nice cola and a couple nice smaller buds and then nothing but air on the sides. First time I tried it I never looked back it was amazing lol. Pretty soon were gonna have to start playing wheres waldo lol. Your jungle is looking very full at the momment.


----------



## rasta juma (May 31, 2010)

Ey swa,ziet er goed uit!
Keep it up!


----------



## BlackRoses (May 31, 2010)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Ay man whatever works for ya ya know. I'm not one to push anything on people unless its just really a bad deal and I know someone is just getting screwed. I've seen GREAT results on these boards with people who use AN.
> 
> Love the fact that you lollipopped. Tells the signs of experienced growers. I just love seeing peoples huge grows where they don't trim any of the plant and get a great nice cola and a couple nice smaller buds and then nothing but air on the sides. First time I tried it I never looked back it was amazing lol. Pretty soon were gonna have to start playing wheres waldo lol. Your jungle is looking very full at the momment.


I know exactly what you mean bro and I'm like that too.. 
But somehow I do think AN does have the best line out there.. And if my yield isn't significantly bigger then before or comparisons then this should be the last time I'll use AN.
I guess we'll see, and yea Lollipopping is a MUST do, The results speak for themselves.



rasta juma said:


> Ey swa,ziet er goed uit!
> Keep it up!


Awo tin ko, Thanks!!
Stick around for future bud porn.


----------



## Paaa (Jun 1, 2010)

Hiya BlackRoses

Just wanted to comment on your grow, as someone looking to run a scrog on my next run this really looks amazing. 
Subscribed, looking forward to seeing the progress


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 1, 2010)

Paaa said:


> Hiya BlackRoses
> 
> Just wanted to comment on your grow, as someone looking to run a scrog on my next run this really looks amazing.
> Subscribed, looking forward to seeing the progress


Thanx Paaa, I hope not to disappoint


----------



## M0de Grow (Jun 1, 2010)

you should update weekly like every friday or somthing since you started flowering then


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 1, 2010)

M0de Grow said:


> you should update weekly like every friday or somthing since you started flowering then


Well that's exactly what I've been doing for a while..  
A pic every so many days, But I did some lollipopping I wanted to share and I raised the lamps up 1m. above canopy for the rest of this week.
The Milky Ways all have shown sex and the BC none.

On Friday I'll probably update again.


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 1, 2010)

Here's a better view

[youtube]uC6k6RSuOz4[/youtube]


----------



## Paaa (Jun 1, 2010)

Excuse my ignorance - but can you give a little info on the screen its self and the growing?

In the video it seems very um, loose? I had imagined the strings to be tight?

This might sound like the total noob question but: Do you veg until the plants hit the bottom of the screen - spread out and create an even canopy or veg until the plants pop through the screen slightly and sorta feed the top leaves through?


----------



## Someguy15 (Jun 1, 2010)

A loose screen (ie tomato trellis) is more for support, measurement, and control, but it's not a true Scrog IMO. In a true scrog you use small holes, 2" or less... and train all the branches sideways under it. The screen should be placed 6-12 inches from your media depending on your media/space constraints. Then you veg until about 3/4 of the screen is full. Flip to 12/12 at that point and continue training through the 'stretch' approximately 2 weeks through flower. Now stop all training and your buds should all shoot up vertically through the screen. Around week 3-4 you can clean up most of the foliage under the screen to improve air flow since they are shaded by the dense screen.


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 1, 2010)

> Paaa said:
> 
> 
> > Excuse my ignorance - but can you give a little info on the screen its self and the growing?
> ...


Ok the screen itself is only to bend and tie the longest branches onto so I won't get an uneven canopy.
I will do this only in the first 3 weeks when the most stretching occurs. 
Afterwards it's all about letting them go, and hopefully I get a nice and even filled canopy.

Someguy is absolutely right on the definitions of a true scrog and in that case you should indeed use Chicken wire or something smaller then what I'm using.
But I rather use this method cause I'll get longer cola's this way on the shorter plants and more bud sites on the more bushy ladies.


----------



## Paaa (Jun 1, 2010)

some guy! +rep

I'm just trying to get it sorted in my head before I go running out to buy a trellis or screen. I'm looking at you guys thinking hooks and string might be the best option - works well for you clearly.

I had a similar thing in mind for this time around - minus the screen - I trimmed and cleaned up almost everything under my main plants and let the buds grow upwards. I can really see how the screen will help for measurement and getting the canopy a standard height all over. Thanks for the advice! Especially about switching to 12/12 at about 3/4 of the way up. I've got some babies in my clone box pretty much begging for a change from the tubes to a HPS and bigger buckets.


----------



## sow217 (Jun 1, 2010)

great grow. def subbed. i look to do a similar grow like this soon. how tall were your plants before you flipped to flower? i cant really tell from the pics. thanks and ill def be looking forward to following this one


----------



## Paaa (Jun 1, 2010)

BlackRoses said:


> Someguy is absolutely right on the definitions of a true scrog and in that case you should indeed use Chicken wire or something smaller then what I'm using.
> But I rather use this method cause I'll get longer cola's this way on the shorter plants and more bud sites on the more bushy ladies.


Does it sound stupid to ask if chicken wire heats up under the lights?

I'm really considering hooks and string, might just make the squares just a bit smaller than what your running there blackroses. Understanding a lot more about the canopy now, and really what to be looking for during the first weeks of flower. I really appreciate all the explaining


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 1, 2010)

sow217 said:


> great grow. def subbed. i look to do a similar grow like this soon. how tall were your plants before you flipped to flower? i cant really tell from the pics. thanks and ill def be looking forward to following this one


Thanks, I think an avg. of 18" when I flipped, but keep in mind these ladies were topped quite often.
+Rep!



Paaa said:


> Does it sound stupid to ask if chicken wire heats up under the lights?
> 
> I'm really considering hooks and string, might just make the squares just a bit smaller than what your running there blackroses. Understanding a lot more about the canopy now, and really what to be looking for during the first weeks of flower. I really appreciate all the explaining


I don't think Chicken Wires heat up, cause well everyone uses them.. 
And I'm not using hooks and strings.. I bought that Scrog net at my local grow store.. it's the largest square size they had..
+Rep!


----------



## sow217 (Jun 1, 2010)

thanks.. how often did you top them? + rep


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 1, 2010)

sow217 said:


> thanks.. how often did you top them? + rep


Each atleast 5 times.


----------



## Someguy15 (Jun 1, 2010)

I have a pal using chicken wire and it works great, no heating up or anything like that. Just make sure u have something to hold the center down, if you have strong enough plants they will 'pop' the screen up if u don't keep it held flat. A frame & some tension is the ideal setup.


----------



## eightenough (Jun 2, 2010)

they are looking good man. how long are you going to flower the BLUE CHEESE for?


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 2, 2010)

eightenough said:


> they are looking good man. how long are you going to flower the BLUE CHEESE for?


Thanks bro, each BC will get cut when it turns 50/50 and the Milky Ways get 30 amber/ 70% milky


----------



## Dragon Gem (Jun 2, 2010)

BlackRoses said:


> Here's a better view
> 
> [youtube]uC6k6RSuOz4[/youtube]


nice song, good idea with the dangling fly catcher too lol


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey BR, I love the video 
How come u have ur lights at such a distance? You could definitely get them closer.. Is it the only way to cover the whole screen or something?


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 2, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> Hey BR, I love the video
> How come u have ur lights at such a distance? You could definitely get them closer.. Is it the only way to cover the whole screen or something?


Well I was talking to a guy who's been growing for quite some years now here in Holland for coffeeshops.
He was telling me that the single biggest mistake he sees done by most amateurs is that they place their lamps waay too close the first two weeks.
The first week your lamps should hang 1m above the tip of the net canopy to induce stretching, then you bring it back 40cm the next week and 10 more the following until it's 50cm above Canopy throughout the grow.
This way you'll get the most stretch out of your ladies.

Now if my lamps were very close right now, it would keep my ladies very short and start bud production right away.. Which doesn't leave much room to fill my scrog.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 2, 2010)

BlackRoses said:


> Well I was talking to a guy who's been growing for quite some years now here in Holland for coffeeshops.
> He was telling me that the single biggest mistake he sees done by most amateurs is that they place their lamps waay too close the first two weeks.
> The first week your lamps should hang 1m above the tip of the net canopy to induce stretching, then you bring it back 40cm the next week and 10 more the following until it's 50cm above Canopy throughout the grow.
> This way you'll get the most stretch out of your ladies.
> ...


That's a good point.. I had forgotten u were flowering now.
I leave mine about 24 inches during stretch, but then move em back to 12 Inches to bud.
.. 50cm still seems like an awful long way for a 600W. But so far I can't argue ur results


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 3, 2010)

Yea I will probably bring them closer then 50cm during the final 4 weeks I'm sure..
But I like how it's working right now.. I took some pics yesterday for personal comparison and they're growing by the day which is healthy and nice to see.

When the lights turned on yesterday, the ladies were looking thirsty, so I gave each 500ml of RO water PH'd at 6.3
Friday or Saturday they'll get their 2nd feeding.

I noticed some leaves I marked down that were becoming pale are now back to green, so last weeks feeding helped out nicely.


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 3, 2010)

I bet you guys are getting bored by all these green plants and no buds..
So I took a shot of some White Rhino nugs I just bought at my fav. coffeeshop..

Price: 15 euros


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jun 3, 2010)

Looks nice bro. I wish I had a cam I'd throw up some pics of this purple I've been smoking. When you put it throught the grinder its like a lavender almost red look to it pretty intense stuff.


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 3, 2010)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Looks nice bro. I wish I had a cam I'd throw up some pics of this purple I've been smoking. When you put it throught the grinder its like a lavender almost red look to it pretty intense stuff.


That sounds good man.. god can't wait to get some of my whole buds again..
These coffeeshop buds usually get chopped early, so they don't truly develop lots of taste.. but it sure hits hard man!


----------



## chainseeker (Jun 4, 2010)

BlackRoses said:


> Well I was talking to a guy who's been growing for quite some years now here in Holland for coffeeshops.
> He was telling me that the single biggest mistake he sees done by most amateurs is that they place their lamps waay too close the first two weeks.
> The first week your lamps should hang 1m above the tip of the net canopy to induce stretching, then you bring it back 40cm the next week and 10 more the following until it's 50cm above Canopy throughout the grow.
> This way you'll get the most stretch out of your ladies.
> ...



Great journal BR and thanks for showing me why people say go big or go home. I currently fit into the my plant is as big as your clone category LOL!
Just learning the do's and don'ts right now. Everyone starts somewhere right. Also I've been wondering if it would sometimes help to raise the lights for some extra stretch so plus rep for the insight.
I'm sub'd and I'll be rooting for ya to get some monters nugs off your girls. Take care!
Chain


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 4, 2010)

chainseeker said:


> Great journal BR and thanks for showing me why people say go big or go home. I currently fit into the my plant is as big as your clone category LOL!
> Just learning the do's and don'ts right now. Everyone starts somewhere right. Also I've been wondering if it would sometimes help to raise the lights for some extra stretch so plus rep for the insight.
> I'm sub'd and I'll be rooting for ya to get some monters nugs off your girls. Take care!
> Chain


You're absolutely right bro, we all started from scratch and by making mistakes and following journals or reading books..
So noone was born perfect.
Make sure your room temp and humidity are controlled, you don't overwater/feed them and your canopy is well lit, and you should get good results.
Thanks and +rep back!


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 4, 2010)

Hey BR, if you were to take a pound down to the coffee shop would they buy it off you? How much would they pay?


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 4, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> Hey BR, if you were to take a pound down to the coffee shop would they buy it off you? How much would they pay?


They'd buy and pay depending on quality and strain.
White Widow/ NL/ Skunk/ PPP/ Santa Maria.. those kinds of Indica's they pay 3.5/gram
Mid class weed like Cheese and BC etc. they'll give 4euro/gram
And higher quality like Long flowering haze they can give up to 5euros/gram.

Btw. tomorrow I'll have some nice updates.. I just fed them today and already they're all filling in bud sites..
So many flowers on just day 7..
I guess the Bud Ignitor is doing the work.. 70 euros a bottles wasnt cheap.


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 5, 2010)

Here's a pic of the Fruit Spirit I got a clone of.
Great smell, nugs are nicely compact and I love the high. Can't wait to harvest mine


----------



## eightenough (Jun 5, 2010)

i am so jealous of the strains that you have available to you. what will be your next selection from your menu sir? lol


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi guys, so today is the 8th day and they're all looking beautiful, no signs of burns or deficiencies.. It's getting really hot these days so the temp inside is around the 29ºC during the first 4 hours and the final 8 hours it'll settle under the 28ºC after midnight.

PH: 6.2
EC: 2.0

So here ya go guys.. Enjoy


----------



## eightenough (Jun 5, 2010)

they look good. i have turned mine today. i am waiting for the lights to turn on after the first long dark period. they just had 20 hours dark. 5 more mins. i will snap some pics and post them in my thread.


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 5, 2010)

I also decided that I'll do updates every Friday.. 
So everyone should tune in around these hours for some nice pics 
Next week should be epic.. I'm having some problems with heat, but I just ordered two small fans to blow air from under those hoods..
This that should help alot..

I also lowered the hood 30cm each and added the first heat shield on the right reflector until the fans arrive.

[youtube]cvxqNp12en0[/youtube]


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jun 5, 2010)

BR what is the artist and title of that song amazing shit bro love the beat/lyrics!!!!


----------



## chainseeker (Jun 5, 2010)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> BR what is the artist and title of that song amazing shit bro love the beat/lyrics!!!!


Looking great BR. I was actually wondering about that song on page 15 I was lovin that sh$t.


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 6, 2010)

> greenfirekilla420 said:
> 
> 
> > BR what is the artist and title of that song amazing shit bro love the beat/lyrics!!!!
> ...


Nas & Damian Marley - Patience
This whole album is THE fucking shit man.. best hip hop album of the year hands down! (I don't listen to too much hip hop, so I could be overstating this) 

Also look for Nas & Damian Marley - Friends


And that previous song on the previous page was "Ras to the bone - Midnite"

Also an awesome song


----------



## benefit420 (Jun 6, 2010)

Wooo Blackroses your looking good and loving the setup. Thanks for checking out my journal. Im subbed and repping ya. Nice work, keep it up!


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jun 6, 2010)

Ya man shit is dope. I'm loving the smooth smooth beats on the whole albulm. Thanks for turning me on to something new BR.


----------



## RollingJoints (Jun 6, 2010)

looking delicious


----------



## Someguy15 (Jun 7, 2010)

Diggin the ladies and the new nas, thanks for the tip. What do u have 2 weeks left on? Certainly not this grow


----------



## bender420 (Jun 7, 2010)

Woooo woooo wooooo. Cannot believe I just got here. 

Wonderful plants and setup. Very nice genetics bro.

Also agree with you on the album, it is fresh as hell.


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 7, 2010)

benefit420 said:


> Wooo Blackroses your looking good and loving the setup. Thanks for checking out my journal. Im subbed and repping ya. Nice work, keep it up!


Thanks bro  glad to see more people subbing here.. 



greenfirekilla420 said:


> Ya man shit is dope. I'm loving the smooth smooth beats on the whole albulm. Thanks for turning me on to something new BR.


 Agreed, that album is sick as hell!!! every man woman and child deserve to listen to that album.. 



RollingJoints said:


> looking delicious


Hell yea they look delicious 



Someguy15 said:


> Diggin the ladies and the new nas, thanks for the tip. What do u have 2 weeks left on? Certainly not this grow


lol well not even by a long shot.. but I don't know what I meant by 2 weeks left.. or even where and when I said it.. enlighten me please



bender420 said:


> Woooo woooo wooooo. Cannot believe I just got here.
> 
> Wonderful plants and setup. Very nice genetics bro.
> 
> Also agree with you on the album, it is fresh as hell.


I know right.. a breath of fresh beats to my ear..
It's so unique..
Hope now that you found me, you'd stick around to see some bud porn bender


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 7, 2010)

Hey guys I'm on Advanced Nutrients mailing list and from time to time Big Mike (the owner or someone pretending to be Big and Mikey...) will send emails with growing tips and such..
Thought I'd share this one with you fine people


*Grow Tips* is a collection of the most useful hydroponics growing tips that I have found.
Each of them is designed to help you do a better job of growing from seedling
to harvest.

These tips are sent to you, free, as a member of our Inner Circle Club. It's another way
we partner with you to help you obtain a bountiful harvest with every crop you grow. 
*Tips include: *


*How to combat bacterial & fungal infection
*
*Airstones don't dissolve oxygen into water
*
*Potency without absorption is useless
*
*LED lights now suitable for growing
*
*The difference between beneficial microbes
*
*Why silica is necessary
*
 
*Tip #1 - How to combat bacterial & fungal infection*

First step is to completely clean out your system. If possible, remove each plant, rinse it
off and perhaps dip it in an H202 solution.

Next, trim off any dead roots.

Finally, clean your entire system using strong bleach. In fact, I suggest soaking all your
equipment in bleach for a few hours... particularly your pump and tubing. And, of course,
you'll want to rinse everything thoroughly before putting your plants back in. 

*Tip #2 - Misconception: airstones don't dissolve oxygen into water*
This is a common misunderstanding. Airstones diffuse air through the water but this
doesn't mean that oxygen is dissolved in the water. So, how do you increase dissolved
oxygen levels?

Water and nutrient solutions that circulate at a rate fast enough to exchange their
volumes several times per hour will help to maintain dissolved oxygen levels. Also,
solutions that pass through the air or through biofilters will help to draw ambient oxygen
from the air and dissolve it into the solution.

It comes down to this. The more nutrient solution surface area that's exposed to
ambient air, the greater the potential for increased oxygen levels. 

*Tip #3 - Potency without absorption is useless*

The nutrients you use can be of the highest quality. But if your plants can't fully absorb
them, they are worthless.

The key word to consider here is 'chelated'. Every single one of the micro-nutrients in
the fertilizer you use should be chelated for maximum absorption and uptake. Also, a
high percentage of the macro-nutrients should also be chelated.

Chelated fertilizers provide such benefits as faster peak bloom time, better tasting
vegetables, more aroma and color in your flowers. 

*Tip #4 - LED lights now suitable for growing*

It used to be that LED lighting was frowned upon for use in growing plants. They just
didn't generate enough light intensity.

No more. A new generation in LED lighting now provides not only the intensity your
plants want but also allows you to customize the light spectrum to fit your growin
needs.

This provides you with a number of benefits. The lights last longer than HID, saves
electricity and generates less heat which cuts down on cooling costs in the grow room.
If you haven't discovered the new generation in LED light, you should check it out. 

*Tip #5 - The difference between beneficial microbes*

You probably already know that beneficial microbes create ideal root zone
environments. This means your plants do a better job of taking up nutrients... resist
stress and disease... and help your roots remain strong.

But there can be a big difference in the quality of the microbe products you buy. Most
hydroponic companies save money by having outside companies produce their
microbes in bulk. As a result, the quality can vary all over the lot.

Also, the beneficial microbes you get are pretty much generic. There is little or no
testing on different plants. This is important because specific beneficial microbes work
better on certain plants than others.

So how do you know you are getting quality beneficial microbes? Check to see if the
manufacturer grows their own in-house where quality can be controlled. If they do, then
chances are you'll be getting tested, customized quality microbes. 

*Tip #6 - Why silica is necessary*

In your grow room, you always live with the threat of powdery mildew, gray mold, spider
mites, aphids, root rot and other problems. How do you protect your plants without
resorting to poisons or pesticides?

The answer is silica.

Plants accumulate silicon to build their cells. They also store it as protection and
foundational support between cells. In fact, your plants contain as much as 10% of their
weight as silica.

The problem is silica isn't supplied in most hydroponic fertilizers or root zone media.
That's why providing silica is necessary no matter what type of hydroponic system or
nutrients you're using.

Just make certain that the silica you provide is the right type to provide crop protection
and potency enhancement. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

*We are often asked for more details about the products we
mention in Grow Tips. Following are links to Advanced
Nutrients products that will provide the nutrients or
results described in the various tips.* 

*Tip #4* - New LED lighting system providing intensity and controlled color spectrum:
*Stealth Grow LED*

*YES... GIVE ME MORE INFORMATION ABOUT STEALTH GROW LED*

*Tip #6* - Product with right kind of silica to protect your plants: *Rhino Skin*

*YES... GIVE ME MORE INFORMATION ABOUT RHINO SKIN* 

*WANT MORE VALUABLE HYDROPONICS GROWING INFORMATION? WATCH
ERIK BIKSA'S "HYDROPONICS SECRETS". You'll find the videos by going to:
http://www.youtube.com/hydroponicssecrets* 

*As always... dedicated to helping you get bigger yields from every harvest* 
*- Big Mike*


----------



## Someguy15 (Jun 7, 2010)

Mostly true, I have a little problem with #4 though... It takes EQUAL wattage led to get decent results see https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/300296-irish-boys-glh-600w-led.html . Your not going to use a 180w LED and get 600w HPS results... period.


----------



## quickrip (Jun 7, 2010)

Well Im not interested in led growing but I have to believe someguy on that one. Energy is energy no matter how you give it to the plants. Thanks for the info blackroses Im going to look into silica for my ladies.


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 7, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Mostly true, I have a little problem with #4 though... It takes EQUAL wattage led to get decent results see https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/300296-irish-boys-glh-600w-led.html . Your not going to use a 180w LED and get 600w HPS results... period.





quickrip said:


> Well Im not interested in led growing but I have to believe someguy on that one. Energy is energy no matter how you give it to the plants. Thanks for the info blackroses Im going to look into silica for my ladies.


I don't know someguy.. I kind of agree with you, but on the other hand I'd hate to be one of those guys who'd question technology..
I mean I've seen LED grows online and on forums and they look very pathetic.. like someone that waisted a bunch of money to save money and wounded up getting something that looks like circus lights and doesn't yield shit.
But I don't think they mean you'll save money on electric bills because of the 600W, I think what he meant is that you'll be getting more lumen output on the amount of electricity you use.

Which is also somewhat questionable since Advanced Nutrients just started selling LED lamps.. 

Features Wattage - 600 watts
Actual Power Draw 356 watts
1.5 amps @ 220 volts
3 amps @ 110 volts

l LED Chip Power - 2 watt Hi-power LED chip

l LED Lifespan - Up to 100,000 hours

l Dimensions - 13" x 19" x 3.5"

l Number of LED's - 228

l MSRP - $1599.00


That is one expensive circus light... NO THANK YOU!!! not even if the output is twice as good.. I'm not putting that shit in my grow room..
I mean that's my thinking/brainstorming/creativity/working/joyful/enlightening place of my home.. can't expect me to do that, and for 1600$? YOU HAVE GOT TO BE FUCKING KIDDING ME ADVANCED "NUTRIENTS"..


----------



## benefit420 (Jun 7, 2010)

BlackRoses said:


> I don't know someguy.. I kind of agree with you, but on the other hand I'd hate to be one of those guys who'd question technology..
> I mean I've seen LED grows online and on forums and they look very pathetic.. like someone that waisted a bunch of money to save money and wounded up getting something that looks like circus lights and doesn't yield shit.
> But I don't think they mean you'll save money on electric bills because of the 600W, I think what he meant is that you'll be getting more lumen output on the amount of electricity you use.
> 
> ...


 
I just helped a buddy chop down his grow, he was using a ton of UFO leds. He also had 2 400w HPS bulbls on a track. I told him he went the wrong route on lighting. He didnt believe me until his crop. 40 some plants. The yield was abosolutley pathetic. I dont suggest leds to anyone and will never ever own one.


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 7, 2010)

benefit420 said:


> I just helped a buddy chop down his grow, he was using a ton of UFO leds. He also had 2 400w HPS bulbls on a track. I told him he went the wrong route on lighting. He didnt believe me until his crop. 40 some plants. The yield was abosolutley pathetic. I dont suggest leds to anyone and will never ever own one.


That's exactly what I mean man.. I mean I've had plenty of people offering me to buy those things and promising yield.. no thanks bro,.. not willing to help you make a better living while I'm stuck with that thing..
Cause I mean you'd have to use it 2 months straight to realize what a fucking dumbass you were.. and then it's too late to take the thing back.

So the moral of the story is "don't fool yourself into thinking you're going to save anything but empty space in your wallet if you go LED's"
Maybe in 5-10 years.. maybe.. not going to be a test guinea pig though


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jun 8, 2010)

Ya I've deffinately seen better results from cfls. I hate leds and won't every buy one its a waste of money.


----------



## bender420 (Jun 8, 2010)

BlackRoses said:


> I know right.. a breath of fresh beats to my ear..
> It's so unique..
> Hope now that you found me, you'd stick around to see some bud porn bender


You bet brotha, I will be around for your grow and harvest. 
I am looking at a harvest in about a months time, so be on the look out for that, this is my third grow, and looking like the best so far, hope I can deal with heat and pull it off.


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 8, 2010)

A friend and me have been cloning last night.
I only had 6 jiffy plugs left, so we used soil.. I've never cloned directly into soil, so I only did a handful and I'll see if these can survive 48hours and then clone some more..
Made a couple of clones of my nicest ladies.. mostly Milky Way and 1 Blue Cheese..
Made 4 clones of the Fruit Spirit, cause that plant went from zero to hero in my garden..
I just knew it had it in her.. and she's an 8 weeks BlueBerry/WW cross that has some flavorful flowers. Don't mind having some of that around..


----------



## RollingJoints (Jun 8, 2010)

I did one of my clones in soil in a rockwool cube and it turned out great the roots broke through the soil and rockwool with ease.

Wish i had the space to make clones


----------



## quickrip (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey blackroses how do you like the little humidifier? Does it work well with that humidity dome on? Wouldnt it work out to remove the dome with that thick fog of humidity in the area anyway? Just curious. Btw that pic looks awsome like a humid swamp of clones. haha


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 8, 2010)

RollingJoints said:


> I did one of my clones in soil in a rockwool cube and it turned out great the roots broke through the soil and rockwool with ease.
> 
> Wish i had the space to make clones


Yea cloning in rookwool is good cause the rooting gel won't get totally sucked into the medium like it would in soil..
This is just my thoughts.. 


If someone has experience with cloning in soil please let me know how they turned out...




quickrip said:


> Hey blackroses how do you like the little humidifier? Does it work well with that humidity dome on? Wouldnt it work out to remove the dome with that thick fog of humidity in the area anyway? Just curious. Btw that pic looks awsome like a humid swamp of clones. haha


I LOVE that humidifier.. and I have a heat mat so when the dome is closed and I leave just the 2 air holes open the humidity in there will skyrocket to between 92-98%. cause the fog will sink down into the dome and get trapped by a significant temperature difference from the top to the bottom.. this is cause of the heat mat.. which will cause a rain effect inside my dome.. which is better then spraying them all day.. All I need to do is fill my humidifier once ever 14 hours and I'm set!
If I'd remove the dome the humidity would stay between 70-80%
So for a humidifier I paid 29 euros for 1 year ago.. it does a hell of a job!


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 8, 2010)

This guy should join a proper band cause he's fucking awesome!


[youtube]ItZyaOlrb7E[/youtube]


While you're at it.. check out this Cat trippin'..
Really awesome editing there..
Hilarious!!! especially if you're high 

[youtube]14DYUQtGuV4[/youtube]


----------



## benefit420 (Jun 8, 2010)

roflmao at the cat vid, that was great. That drummers has got some flair there. I wish the guitarist wasnt blocking most of the part when the drummer was doing the robot. That looked pretty sweet.


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 8, 2010)

benefit420 said:


> roflmao at the cat vid, that was great. That drummers has got some flair there. I wish the guitarist wasnt blocking most of the part when the drummer was doing the robot. That looked pretty sweet.


OH yea that robot move at 2:24 is the best drumming robot I think I will ever see in my lifetime, and it was blocked by some weirdo with a guitar. shame..


----------



## quickrip (Jun 8, 2010)

Great shit there BR that cat is great, But the drummer is amazing he shoud be a rock star. On my way to pick up a humidifier.


----------



## M0de Grow (Jun 9, 2010)

looking good


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 9, 2010)

M0de Grow said:


> looking good


Thanks bro..

+rep for everyone!!!


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 9, 2010)

Super Silver Haze
Price: 7.50/ gr (best in price in Amsterdam hands down!)


----------



## Someguy15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Damn you and your Amsterdam prices. You can't get anything of quality in the sates for that price, legal or black market.


----------



## illtrax (Jun 9, 2010)

My mouth literally started to water when I seen the Haze. I smoked so much of that when I was in Holland last year. Can't wait to go back this fall.

Someguy15 - That's 7.50 euro. I find the prices in Amsterdam expensive compared to Canada. However, smoking it without having to look over your shoulder makes it worth the price to smoke in Holland.


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 9, 2010)

Exactly.. 7.50eu/ gram is extremely cheap even for Amsterdam.. 
Here in the city 1 gr. of SSH would cost between 12-14 euros.
So this is almost half and really amazing quality.. like I'm stoned as shit right now and I'm a daily smoker so few weed can knock me off..
I can't believe I just found this place.. I'm going back as soon as this pack finishes.


----------



## Someguy15 (Jun 9, 2010)

BlackRoses said:


> Exactly.. 7.50eu/ gram is extremely cheap even for Amsterdam..
> Here in the city 1 gr. of SSH would cost between 12-14 euros.
> So this is almost half and really amazing quality.. like I'm stoned as shit right now and I'm a daily smoker so few weed can knock me off..
> I can't believe I just found this place.. I'm going back as soon as this pack finishes.


 *7.5 euros = 8.9887 US dollars*

9 dollars a gram will buy you crap mids in the states. 15-20/gram for anything decent (for a daily smoker) in my experience.


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 9, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> *7.5 euros = 8.9887 US dollars*
> 
> 9 dollars a gram will buy you crap mids in the states. 15-20/gram for anything decent (for a daily smoker) in my experience.


Yeah that's very expensive.. That's why we gotta grow.. to feed our expensive appetite.


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 10, 2010)

Guys I need your help asap to figure this one out..
It kills me, but I'm seeing something that doesn't look right.

Am I paranoid? is this a hermie or are these just calyxes?

 I'd hate to have to throw this one out..


----------



## Someguy15 (Jun 10, 2010)

Looks herm to me bro... obvious in pic 2 & 3. you can see the bud clearly with tons of white hairs, then below that, you see the male flower buldging. Theres no hairs, and it's def not teardrop shaped, so I'm thinking hermie!


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 10, 2010)

Goddamnit that sucks.. 
Murphy's law.. Now I'd love to know why... 
Hopefully a bad seed..


----------



## Dragon Gem (Jun 10, 2010)

U could make fem seeds!


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 10, 2010)

Dragon Gem said:


> U could make fem seeds!


Explain...


----------



## Dragon Gem (Jun 10, 2010)

Since it's a herme, if it fertilizes itself the seeds will be feminized from what I've read, correct me if I'm wrong though


----------



## Someguy15 (Jun 10, 2010)

pretty sure if it ferts itself you end up with more hermies... inbreeding ruins genetic pool (similar to humping your cousin rofl). But If you collect the pollen from the hermies and then carefully apply it to select lower buds on another female, then you should get feminized seed from them. Just make sure all fans are off, use a tiny paintbrush, and then brown paper bag it for about 24-48 hours. Actually spraying the pollen with water will also make it nonviable, but you don't want to attract mold to the buds either, hence I suggest bag method.

cool article: http://www.420source.com/post/82


----------



## Dragon Gem (Jun 10, 2010)

^^^ he knows


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 10, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> pretty sure if it ferts itself you end up with more hermies... inbreeding ruins genetic pool (similar to humping your cousin rofl). But If you collect the pollen from the hermies and then carefully apply it to select lower buds on another female, then you should get feminized seed from them. Just make sure all fans are off, use a tiny paintbrush, and then brown paper bag it for about 24-48 hours. Actually spraying the pollen with water will also make it nonviable, but you don't want to attract mold to the buds either, hence I suggest bag method.
> 
> cool article: http://www.420source.com/post/82


That does sound awesome!!
But I have to think about it, cause I have nowhere to place him.. This just sucks balls man


----------



## Someguy15 (Jun 10, 2010)

I'd say to pluck em and keep it as clean as possible, but you'll get some seeds for sure this way, no way to get 100% of them. Either take the chance and pluck em, or scrap it now.


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 10, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> I'd say to pluck em and keep it as clean as possible, but you'll get some seeds for sure this way, no way to get 100% of them. Either take the chance and pluck em, or scrap it now.


They're overal, I'm just going to cut it out tonight.. sucks, but that's what happens with feminized seeds.. Glad I made my clones..


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 10, 2010)

Well I opened one and I took this picture..
Looks like a pistil.. So I'm giving it 24h to see what happens..

View attachment 986080


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Jun 10, 2010)

no those are deff hermi male pollen sacks.. you can use it to pollinate itself or another plant for fem seeds BUT since your plant is obviously not a true XX female and its an Xx female the likely hood of 99% fem seeds is less and because it contains the hermi traits already it'll pass them down to whatever plants you breed it with. Not every seed will be female and not every seed will be a hermi BUT ALSO if you get a male hermi you can use that plant to breed the hermi traits out of your females..

I'd toss it, it's not worth seeding your whole crop one or two pollen sacks can pollinate your whole entire crop if the fan blows the pollen around. I would also keep and eye out for more usually hermi's are a sign that someone didnt breed right and clean up the strain you may find more on the other plants of the same strain and it may only be one or two sacks on the plant they are very easy to miss.

oh and +rep for advanced nutes I use them as well ppl just hate cuz they cant afford them but they're the best out there thats why there expensive they put the research and time into finding what cannabis needs


----------



## bender420 (Jun 10, 2010)

Bummer on the hermie, bro really sorry to hear about it, there are so many great genetics out there that I have never considered making fem seeds with them.

Someguy15, backcrossing is done with cannabis and other plants all the time. The idea is to make the genetics from seeds more homogeneous, focusing of course on the desired genes. It isn't like making babies with your cousins. In fact the most reliable seeds come from breeders that backcross/inbreed the fuck out of their strain, after making the gene selections from multiple rounds.


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 11, 2010)

Yea, I spent the last 10 minutes closed inside that room..
To see if I can detect any source of stress..
I have found that there's light leaking about 2.5meters up at the edge of the milar for like 3 inches and it's reflection of reflections of reflections soo it's like barely noticeable, so I doubt this plant was hermied by any sort of light induced stress..
It's just a bad seed..
I have asked a really good grower on youtube who has almost daily educational videos (not the big mouth guys..) and he said it looks like a hermie, but some strains have different traits.. so he also suggested me giving it 24-48hours.. cause it still can't polinate at this point.
Only been 15 days today.
So I'm hoping the stems I marked down will have some pistils popping out today and I'll be relieved.. but I'm pretty sure that's just a fantasy, So I'm prepared to cut it out.


----------



## DST (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi Blackroses, just had a squint through your journal. Seems like you have put a lot of work in which I am sure will give you some awesome results....perhaps you could just pluck the nanners from the plant, I have done this before and come through ok. I doubt it would be from stress if it is a feminised seed it is more likely just to have a bit of willie in it, lol. Like the guy on youtube said, it isn't going to polinate until the flower sack opens up, you will get a little white flower, nice but dangerous!! At that point you are getting a lot of seeds cause as soon as you touch it you will see the puff of pollem (doesn't matter if you got no fans on at the time either, that sticky white love piss gets everywhere.)

Me I would pluck it and monitor, (I hate throwing plants away) or perhaps stick it in a small area on it own, or buy a large clear tote box, fix some ventilation going into it, and then sit that in the grow room (quite extreme but safe)

Peace out, DST

p.s Ik gebruik ook de zelf'd vliegen vanger, lol!!!


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 11, 2010)

DST said:


> Hi Blackroses, just had a squint through your journal. Seems like you have put a lot of work in which I am sure will give you some awesome results....perhaps you could just pluck the nanners from the plant, I have done this before and come through ok. I doubt it would be from stress if it is a feminised seed it is more likely just to have a bit of willie in it, lol. Like the guy on youtube said, it isn't going to polinate until the flower sack opens up, you will get a little white flower, nice but dangerous!! At that point you are getting a lot of seeds cause as soon as you touch it you will see the puff of pollem (doesn't matter if you got no fans on at the time either, that sticky white love piss gets everywhere.)
> 
> Me I would pluck it and monitor, (I hate throwing plants away) or perhaps stick it in a small area on it own, or buy a large clear tote box, fix some ventilation going into it, and then sit that in the grow room (quite extreme but safe)
> 
> ...


Oh wat mooi, een andere Nederlander  Blokker he.. 
I agree, I'm just going to see what happens tonight at 8pm when the lights turn on.. if it's grown, I'll just remove it and well better luck next time..
I have clones now, so next grow should be hermie free..


----------



## bender420 (Jun 11, 2010)

Ik wens dit ik sommige Nederlandse cannabis bezoeken en kon proberen


----------



## bender420 (Jun 11, 2010)

I agree with DST, I hate to toss out a plant early. That said, if something a female is showing some male flowers this early it is going to be a lot of work on everyday to pluck out the sacks. 

Since I use for cannabis for pain relief for I require very potent flowers. For me the hermie just didn't cut it, even though it looked great, and seemed to have good trichrome production. The terpene/CBD etc seemed to be really lacking so the complexity of the high. It might work for others, but as a personal rule of mine, i'd rather cut my loses and add some more plants. If more plants aren't available then I guess I'd just keep hermie. 

Either way I support your call and wish you the best of luck. Positive vibes for you friend.


----------



## Critter80 (Jun 11, 2010)

I like your grow sorry to hear about the hermie. quick question your ph do you always keep it low? is it what your nutes recommend? I always ph to 6.5-6.8 but i use ff trio but i have been having ph issues(ph gets low)...anythoughts?


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 11, 2010)

Guys.. 3 of the 5 Blue Cheese females have these "nanners" now.. I'm blown away now.. 
I have no idea if those are now hermies cause the new one has more and some have pistils in them..

The Milky Way's on the Left and 2 of the other Blue Cheese are doing fine..

Can the red light of an extension cause hermie? 
I wish I could email Barney's and just ask them if that's a normal trait on the BC's..
Otherwise this would be devastating.. cause I have no idea what could have caused it.. if 1 was a bad seed.. 3 is a major issue in my room.

Gotta go out now, but tonight I'll post pics.


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Jun 11, 2010)

yea that red light could do it for sure alot of ppl have that problem in there grows 1 little LED can fuck you hard. If thats not it, It could be the breeders fault for not taking the time to fully test the genetics, not to bash the breeder or anything but I know I wouldnt hand out seeds if there were the slightest tendency to turn herm. I dont think stress would nail 3 out of 5 plants unless its bad and there is a decent amout of light hitting them after lights out, but then agian those may be the three in direct line of the light

theres also a difference in intersex plants and hermi's..look up some pictures to see what you have I'm not 100% but I think intersex plants can only be caused by genetics you said you had pistils in the "nanners" that sounds like intersex to me..


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 11, 2010)

Klo$etBreeder said:


> yea that red light could do it for sure alot of ppl have that problem in there grows 1 little LED can fuck you hard. If thats not it, It could be the breeders fault for not taking the time to fully test the genetics, not to bash the breeder or anything but I know I wouldnt hand out seeds if there were the slightest tendency to turn herm. I dont think stress would nail 3 out of 5 plants unless its bad and there is a decent amout of light hitting them after lights out, but then agian those may be the three in direct line of the light
> 
> theres also a difference in intersex plants and hermi's..look up some pictures to see what you have I'm not 100% but I think intersex plants can only be caused by genetics you said you had pistils in the "nanners" that sounds like intersex to me..


I refuse to believe an extension cord red light could hermie my plants..
And why not the others?
Just google: "Barneys Blue Cheese hermie"
You'll come across a thousand threads..

I'm never ever ever ever in my life again buying Barneys seeds again.
I wish I had done some research before buying these..

I read on other forums people getting 5 outta 10 hermies from these Barneys Blue Cheese..
And most of these were posted in the last 6 months..
So the 2010 batch is probably complete junk, and will probably all hermie sooner or later..
I'm almost depressed right now..
So much fucking work in the garbage.

To be honest guys, Id like to delete this fucking whole journal and youtube and everything..
Will sleep it over though..


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 12, 2010)

After asking some other Dutch growers for advice on this topic, I received a very pleasing reply.

For those who can read dutch:



> Met een pincet verwijderen als het 1 tot 10 ballen zijn in de oksels,als er dan binnen anderhalve week geen nieuwe ontstaan komt het wel goed,wel goed in de gaten houden.
> 
> Komen er meer ballen dan plant verwijderen,ook als er bananen in de toppen zelf komen is het verloren zaak,maar mannelijke voorbloei(ballen) zie ik vaker bij sommige female zaden,het is altijd de eerste weken bloei,en na verwijderen zie je alleen nog vrouwelijke kenmerken en komt het goed.
> 
> Gevaarlijker zijn bananen bv rond de zesde week bloei, deze kunnen je hele oogst verneuken.


What he's saying is, that this sometimes occurs in some feminized seeds in the first weeks of flowering..
But all I need to do is remove the balls if there are less then 10 on each node, with a tweezer and if they don't return within 1.5 weeks then the female traits should still be present and they should be fine.
But if those banana shaped pollen sacs should appear in the 6th week, then I'm fucked..


So what I'm going to do is to re-arrange the whole setup and place my 3 Blue Cheese right infront of me so after I remove all those balls tonight I can have a direct view on them and see if any should re-appear suddenly..
Then it'll still hurt and I'll still have to throw them away.. but I won't give them up without a fight.


----------



## bender420 (Jun 12, 2010)

You are on the right track mate. I agree with your route. 

Fucking blows donkey dick to end up with hermies.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 12, 2010)

Shame Dude, Real Shame..
I'll hook ya up with Cuttings from mine if you want.. Nothing but good genetics here


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 12, 2010)

bender420 said:


> You are on the right track mate. I agree with your route.
> 
> Fucking blows donkey dick to end up with hermies.


lol indeed man, I hope this works..



XxNinjaxX said:


> Shame Dude, Real Shame..
> I'll hook ya up with Cuttings from mine if you want.. Nothing but good genetics here


lol I wish Ninja.. I really wish I could get a cutting from you 
BUT!.. tonight you're going to see what good genetics really are..

I must say.. When I went to buy my seeds the guy at the seed shop did give me a slight warn..
I was looking at Barneys Blue Cheese and Sweet Tooth..
The guy said.. wouldn't you rather have 2 different seed companies? I was like hmm not really I like Barney's.. and he said "well they're not my favorite".. I said who is? he pointed to Kiwi and said those are the finest genetics you'll find.
And well Tonight you'll see what he meant..
I mean for day 15 on those Milky Way, yesterday they looked really really fucking good..
Stems full of pistils popping out everywhere.. Gloriously.. 

Kiwi all the way!


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 12, 2010)

BlackRoses said:


> lol I wish Ninja.. I really wish I could get a cutting from you
> BUT!.. tonight you're going to see what good genetics really are..
> 
> I must say.. When I went to buy my seeds the guy at the seed shop did give me a slight warn..
> ...


Sounds Good, but lets see them


----------



## Someguy15 (Jun 12, 2010)

Dutchmaster makes a product called 'reverse' that it suppose to stop the hermie traits, u could use that with the plucking if you are going to try to save them?


----------



## benefit420 (Jun 12, 2010)

Oh noes black, I just had to chopp down my Skunk #1 in my flower tent hermied on me at like day 23 of the flower cycle. It was a clone tho and because oh how packed my tent is now, with my visibility issues at tiimes. I just straight up dumped him. Sigh... best of luck on your Blue Cheese, hope those dutch growers are correct.


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 12, 2010)

Barney's Farm.. a true waste of money.. lol
I did some CSI stuff tonight.. using my trichome microscope I dissected one of the balls and it definitely has pollen inside.. So 4 outta 5 people
Almost perfect score for Barneys..

Funny enough the one I cloned and liked the most is the only one left standing..
Now I could blame myself for having done something stupid I don't even remember, but at this point the clue's and signs are clear..
I can't expect great plants from a terrible seed company.. and looking through all those journals online I started a lifelong boycott on Barney's farm seeds..
I won't buy their weed at the coffeeshops and I won't buy their seeds anymore.. I won't vote for them at the Cannabis cup, and I'll smoke their weed and call it junk!

Too many growers are blaming themselves on forums about their hemied Blue Cheese/ LSD/ Red Dragon, you name it I saw a journal about a hermied barney's seed today..
Oh well.. life goes on 

[youtube]VastXQ_hPb0[/youtube]


----------



## Someguy15 (Jun 12, 2010)

Oh YaK haha, I'm friends with him on here he stopped in my first grow. Didn't know he had used this on the blue cheese nice find.


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 12, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Oh YaK haha, I'm friends with him on here he stopped in my first grow. Didn't know he had used this on the blue cheese nice find.


I think I'm gonna make a new journal..


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 12, 2010)

Day 16 of flowering

PH: 6.3
EC: 2.1
RH: 40%
Temp: 28ºC




















Last woman standing I guess 















Here's something special to keep you guys interested..
The Super Lemon Haze.. here's the plant we took the clone from.. Ready to get chopped..


----------



## Dragon Gem (Jun 12, 2010)

^^^^OMG those colas are unreal, maybe its just the angle


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 12, 2010)

Nice Stuff BR.. It really is as gay as two cocks touching that your BC Hermied on you..
I like the tribute video accompanied by a photo shoot though, made me lol.


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 13, 2010)

Dragon Gem said:


> ^^^^OMG those colas are unreal, maybe its just the angle


Not just an angle.. they are really huge! very nice plant, can't wait!
+rep!



XxNinjaxX said:


> Nice Stuff BR.. It really is as gay as two cocks touching that your BC Hermied on you..
> I like the tribute video accompanied by a photo shoot though, made me lol.


Thanks Ninja.. gotta atleast finish what I started with those Milky Way I guess..


----------



## eightenough (Jun 13, 2010)

that SLH looks yummy.


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 13, 2010)

eightenough said:


> that SLH looks yummy.


lol you're the one to talk bro.. your whole SLH garden looks yummy


----------



## eightenough (Jun 13, 2010)

thanks man. i just posted a pic of my pre harvest sample.


----------



## jimmycent (Jun 13, 2010)

subbeddddd


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jun 13, 2010)

BR go to the THSEEDS store man I know your over there. That shit is awesome I've grown the burmese the sage and want to do the atrain and others. Never had a problem with hermie traits man.


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 13, 2010)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> BR go to the THSEEDS store man I know your over there. That shit is awesome I've grown the burmese the sage and want to do the atrain and others. Never had a problem with hermie traits man.


I agree gfk, I need to try better companies.. Glad I have those MW's and I also got 2 of my Blue Cheese back in the garden.. I hope they weren't stressed too much, but I was checking them out this morning before cutting them off, and noticed 2 had very little sacs, so I took my time and scanned each plant to the last inch and removed all the sacs..
I hope I got them all.. I'm sure I did though, I'm adding them back in and seeing if any new sacs re-appear within the next 10 days.. (if I spot one tomorrow I'll just count it as a "hider") but afterwards I'll just cut it out for good if any should reappears.


----------



## Someguy15 (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey man, thanks for the rep, I'd hit you back if I could. Don't throw in the towel, it's more then savable. There's like this feeling that a single hermie will ruin your whole grow and you'll get a ton of crap seed weed, but in my experience it barely seeded my non hermies. I ended up with 10 seeds in my first PE plant (pollinated by one of my hermies), in the whole thing, and it didn't effect it's potency one bit. And now I have feminized PE x ??? seeds. Keep on them sac inspections, you'll be fine.

And SLH looks amazing, I need to order that strain when I use up some of my seeds.


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 13, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Hey man, thanks for the rep, I'd hit you back if I could. Don't throw in the towel, it's more then savable. There's like this feeling that a single hermie will ruin your whole grow and you'll get a ton of crap seed weed, but in my experience it barely seeded my non hermies. I ended up with 10 seeds in my first PE plant (pollinated by one of my hermies), in the whole thing, and it didn't effect it's potency one bit. And now I have feminized PE x ??? seeds. Keep on them sac inspections, you'll be fine.
> 
> And SLH looks amazing, I need to order that strain when I use up some of my seeds.


Exactly.. so here's the update


*After I took this picture I lowered the lights to 50cm above canopy for the 3rd week of Flowering..*








*These are the 2 hermies*








*My Fruit Spirit*








*Look at the this auto topped autoflower.. *


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Jun 13, 2010)

looking good cant wit to see the end results I'm looking forward to getting some SLH for myself


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 14, 2010)

Klo$etBreeder said:


> looking good cant wit to see the end results I'm looking forward to getting some SLH for myself


Good choice!..
I'd recommend getting the standard seeds and not the feminized.. If you go 5 fem's, you'll get 1 good female.. if you go 10 regular seeds for the same price you'll get 4 Great females and probably 4 males and 2 bitches..
I like those odds..


----------



## bender420 (Jun 14, 2010)

BlackRoses said:


> Good choice!..
> I'd recommend getting the standard seeds and not the feminized.. If you go 5 fem's, you'll get 1 good female.. if you go 10 regular seeds for the same price you'll get 4 Great females and probably 4 males and 2 bitches..
> I like those odds..


Absolutely agree with you. Fem seeds are getting better and better though.
If I am looking for genetics for long term, regular seeds would be my call too.


----------



## benefit420 (Jun 14, 2010)

BlackRoses said:


> Good choice!..
> I'd recommend getting the standard seeds and not the feminized.. If you go 5 fem's, you'll get 1 good female.. if you go 10 regular seeds for the same price you'll get 4 Great females and probably 4 males and 2 bitches..
> I like those odds..





bender420 said:


> Absolutely agree with you. Fem seeds are getting better and better though.
> If I am looking for genetics for long term, regular seeds would be my call too.


Hey guys, so how come Fem seeds can be bad? All of mine have popped out and growing looking healthy. Is it the problem with herming?


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 14, 2010)

benefit420 said:


> Hey guys, so how come Fem seeds can be bad? All of mine have popped out and growing looking healthy. Is it the problem with herming?


It actually depends on the strain and the seed company.. some seed companies release fem seeds way too early, without properly stabilizing the genetics and you'll end up with bad seeds like me.
I'd recommend NOT buying Barney's seeds.. just because this company is ran by capitalistic pigs that are completely against the cannabis movement.

*Boycott Barney's farm!!*


----------



## Someguy15 (Jun 14, 2010)

I used fem seeds for my pineapple and my LA woman mothers that I have cloned twice now. 0 herms. I think it's probably breeders more than 'feminized' seed being bad.


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 14, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> I used fem seeds for my pineapple and my LA woman mothers that I have cloned twice now. 0 herms. I think it's probably breeders more than 'feminized' seed being bad.


I know I've never had hermies before either.. but I've also never used Barney's seeds until now.
So yea pick your breeders wisely I guess


----------



## benefit420 (Jun 14, 2010)

oh okay, ya I got seeds from World of Seeds and Greenhouse Seeds. Through Attitude seed bank. All of my seeds even the free ones popped up how they grow out I dont know tho. Be sure to check up on my journals to find out =P. I posted some new pics of my flowering batch Blackroses. You should check em out =D.


----------



## iceman77776 (Jun 15, 2010)

dang just read the whole journal, some nice looking plants..

shame about the hermies


----------



## mrgranddaddypurple2 (Jun 15, 2010)

hey man i sub'd. did you cover the red led light?


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 15, 2010)

iceman77776 said:


> dang just read the whole journal, some nice looking plants..
> 
> shame about the hermies





mrgranddaddypurple2 said:


> hey man i sub'd. did you cover the red led light?


Thanks guys, well those orange/red LED's on extension cords aren't nearly enough to hermie 4 Blue Cheese..
So even if you've heard that somewhere.. I bet it won't do a thing.. 
I've seen many many grow rooms before and all have extension cords with LED's, and dehumidifiers etc. etc.
All of these equipments have LED's on them.. think those puny lights can deliver enough spectrum to make a garden hermie?

Like I said.. this is a genetics problem.. nothing else!


----------



## bender420 (Jun 15, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> I used fem seeds for my pineapple and my LA woman mothers that I have cloned twice now. 0 herms. I think it's probably breeders more than 'feminized' seed being bad.





BlackRoses said:


> It actually depends on the strain and the seed company.. some seed companies release fem seeds way too early, without properly stabilizing the genetics and you'll end up with bad seeds like me.
> I'd recommend NOT buying Barney's seeds.. just because this company is ran by capitalistic pigs that are completely against the cannabis movement.
> 
> *Boycott Barney's farm!!*





BlackRoses said:


> I know I've never had hermies before either.. but I've also never used Barney's seeds until now.
> So yea pick your breeders wisely I guess


I agree bro, it is very breeder dependent on the fem seeds. Tons of people are growing fem seeds without any trouble. 

Also last year HT Cannabis Cup, Barney spent a ton of money to make sure they were going to be the winners. In many ways the company that spends the most amount of money wins, Barney won almost all the damn categories. I certainly won't be buying any Barney from now on.

Guess who else spends a lot of money and wins a lot, Greenhouse Seeds. They are known to carry some of the worst beans around, they were only good until Shantibaba was with them. Now he is with Howard Marks at Mr Nice Guy. Shantibaba also took all his great genetics with him and Arjan is basically BSing the public with most of his genetics. Probably read more than a dozen threads in the last two months about GHS being crap. I myself had a terrible experience with them.


----------



## benefit420 (Jun 15, 2010)

bender420 said:


> I agree bro, it is very breeder dependent on the fem seeds. Tons of people are growing fem seeds without any trouble.
> 
> Also last year HT Cannabis Cup, Barney spent a ton of money to make sure they were going to be the winners. In many ways the company that spends the most amount of money wins, Barney won almost all the damn categories. I certainly won't be buying any Barney from now on.
> 
> Guess who else spends a lot of money and wins a lot, Greenhouse Seeds. They are known to carry some of the worst beans around, they were only good until Shantibaba was with them. Now he is with Howard Marks at Mr Nice Guy. Shantibaba also took all his great genetics with him and Arjan is basically BSing the public with most of his genetics. Probably read more than a dozen threads in the last two months about GHS being crap. I myself had a terrible experience with them.


You know what this was my first time getting seeds through GHS, I wasnt too happy when I recieved the package because it had a shady gold sticker over the original breeders package. Im really not sure if I have the strain I asked for. Could be me being paranoid. Ontop of that they are not looking great. Could be me, but only 1 seed from GHS is looking good, atm and no to promising on the others. Leaves looking a little deformed. Pretty bummed but lesson will be learned.


----------



## mrgranddaddypurple2 (Jun 15, 2010)

with fem seeds you need luck it seems in 2010


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 15, 2010)

bender420 said:


> I agree bro, it is very breeder dependent on the fem seeds. Tons of people are growing fem seeds without any trouble.
> 
> Also last year HT Cannabis Cup, Barney spent a ton of money to make sure they were going to be the winners. In many ways the company that spends the most amount of money wins, Barney won almost all the damn categories. I certainly won't be buying any Barney from now on.
> 
> Guess who else spends a lot of money and wins a lot, Greenhouse Seeds. They are known to carry some of the worst beans around, they were only good until Shantibaba was with them. Now he is with Howard Marks at Mr Nice Guy. Shantibaba also took all his great genetics with him and Arjan is basically BSing the public with most of his genetics. Probably read more than a dozen threads in the last two months about GHS being crap. I myself had a terrible experience with them.





benefit420 said:


> You know what this was my first time getting seeds through GHS, I wasnt too happy when I recieved the package because it had a shady gold sticker over the original breeders package. Im really not sure if I have the strain I asked for. Could be me being paranoid. Ontop of that they are not looking great. Could be me, but only 1 seed from GHS is looking good, atm and no to promising on the others. Leaves looking a little deformed. Pretty bummed but lesson will be learned.





mrgranddaddypurple2 said:


> with fem seeds you need luck it seems in 2010



I agree completely.. 
bender I didn't know all those little details, but I'm sure glad I do now.
GHS has cheap ass seeds which you'll get cheap ass plants from..
Usually from 5 feminized Greenhouse seeds you can hope to end up with 1 good yielder, cause many times it's mostly shitty yielders and lots of different fenotypes.
Atleast they've backcrossed their genetics enough that they're not ending up all hermies like with Barney's.

* Good seed companies:*
Sannie's Seeds
Sensi Seeds
Kiwi Seeds
Mr. Nice Seeds
Royal Queen Seeds
DNA Genetics
Reserva Privada
TGA Subcool  

* Seed companies to avoid:*

Barney's Seeds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
GreenHouse Seed Company
Big Buddha Seeds (funny enough I'm seeing alot of reports about their Blue Cheese also going hermaphrodite on everyone)



> *Big Buddha's Blue Cheese femmed hermie warning!*  Hi all,I've just come back from a friends place whose Blue Cheese femmed is starting to hermie just as another friend of mine's has done.
> 
> These were grown in near perfect conditions with 3 out of 3 going lady boy in one friends grow and 2 out of 6 so far with what look likes nadgers just starting to form on others.
> 
> ...


One more proof guys..
This guy did a full review on the Blue Cheese and his hermied aswell..
The moderator of "BreedBay"



> unfortunately i had to drop cheese and blue cheeese from our lineup due to the cheese being afghan dom and not cheesey at all really, some nice herb but not cheese... and the Blue cheese... OMG, that hermied its head off.. all 7 of the nice structured ones, others were culled for bad structure, weak stems etc..
> 
> i have pictures of me killing them 1 by 1, its a sad sight.. mor elike chronic cheese than blue.. i found zero blue qualities in any f teh 30 blue seeds started and all seeds were females, which leads me to believe it was pollinated by a herm plant or selfed under stress. but alas the 1 plant that looked like it werent seeded was full of covert nana's behind teh calyx sacks, which lead to minute seeds throughout the bud, the bud was extremely airy, like a sativa.. a real disapointment...
> 
> ...


----------



## quickrip (Jun 15, 2010)

Ive got some seeds sitting at the house from barneys farm, world of seeds (amsterdam), and DNA. Im tossing all of the barneys in the garbage right now. Thanks for the heads up BR. Has anyone tried out the others. I dont want to waste my time with shitty strains if I can avoid it.


----------



## bender420 (Jun 16, 2010)

Sounds correct bro. I agree with the breeder list you posted, they are indeed good, kiwi is the only one I haven't seen a lot of.

Add here are some legit breeders to add to your list in my opinion, from looking at 100s of grows in the last year. 

DNA Genetics
Reserva Privada
TGA Subcool


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 16, 2010)

bender420 said:


> Sounds correct bro. I agree with the breeder list you posted, they are indeed good, kiwi is the only one I haven't seen a lot of.
> 
> Add here are some legit breeders to add to your list in my opinion, from looking at 100s of grows in the last year.
> 
> ...


Thanks!! bender, I added that to the list for future reference 

Also guys here's a youtube vid I did last night to help spread the word.
The more people see this, the more people we help avoid a bad situation.


[youtube]CwYjm4J6WE0[/youtube]


----------



## bender420 (Jun 16, 2010)

Very nice BR, you are a very nice guy, going out of your way to help people avoid the trouble. 

Appreciate your efforts my friend. Much respect. 

I have never grown Blue Cheese but I am a huge fan of smoking it, I was hoping to see grow it my self one day, but I guess that is not happening.


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 16, 2010)

bender420 said:


> Very nice BR, you are a very nice guy, going out of your way to help people avoid the trouble.
> 
> Appreciate your efforts my friend. Much respect.
> 
> I have never grown Blue Cheese but I am a huge fan of smoking it, I was hoping to see grow it my self one day, but I guess that is not happening.


Yea bro, I'm a real activist, I learn, I teach and I support the movement.
But when some company is trying to make money and using the movement as it's camouflage, it really pisses me off.. 
Cause barney's doesn't give a shit about the patients buying their seeds, they're just trying to survive in this market.. I mean they can't beat GHS if they're not willing to bring out feminized seeds immediately.
So they'd rather fuck us up to keep covering the majority of the market.. In the end Barney's will fail if they continue doing this.. I know finance and business better then pot.

BUT anyways bender I did find my next Blue Cheese and this is going to be a true blue cheese..
http://www.sanniesshop.com/cheeseberry-en.html

It's not "BlueCheese", but Cheeseberry.. and from what I've been hearing.. it's the real deal..
none of that Blueberry fenotypes.. like all 5 of mine.. none were true blue cheese.. look at the leaves.. completely Indica..
That sucks.. I mean I get hermies and fucked up feno's.. never ever ever again..


*Sannies Cheeseberry aka. BlueCheese..*


----------



## eightenough (Jun 16, 2010)

thats a good looking bud. i want to grow that.


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 16, 2010)

eightenough said:


> thats a good looking bud. i want to grow that.


Just browse the website: http://www.sanniesshop.com/sannies-seeds/#1
All you get is fine looking seeds.. fortunately and unfortunately for some they only have a couple of feminized.. which is a good sign that this breeder isn't doing anything extreme for pure cash reasons..
I like that!


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 16, 2010)

PH: 6.3
EC: 2.1


----------



## Someguy15 (Jun 16, 2010)

Lookin nice man, u think their going to fill that screen out or a little late with deployment? heh


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 16, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Lookin nice man, u think their going to fill that screen out or a little late with deployment? heh


Well they've stretched alot when I compare to day 1 of flowering.. and they've been vegged to their max, so all I do is bend the tallest to the net and the rest can grow on..
I'm expecting lots of bud stretching these coming 6 weeks


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 18, 2010)

Start week 4 feeding

Day: June 18
Res.: 25L
PH: 6.2
EC: 2.4 (1550 ppm)

* I gotta say that I'm using like from week 1 half of what Advanced Nutrients recommends on their nutrient calculator..
I don't know whyy exactly they have such BIG numbers.. but the first time on week 1 I tried the exact numbers.. I ended up dumping like 15L of RO water to stabilize the EC cause it skyrocketed to like 3.0 on week 1
That's pretty disturbing to see.. I don't know if it works or not, maybe they know what they're doing, but.. those numbers are incredible..
I mean I should have added 50% more in the res. and that would have resulted in a EC level of atleast 3 and most likely higher..
Got to email AN about this.. love their customer service!

 Sensi Bloom Part A/B (60ml each)
 Bud Candy (30ml)
 Sensizym (30ml)
 B-52 Vitamin (30ml)
 Mother Earth Organic Super Tea (30ml)
 Wet Betty (30ml)
 Grandma Enggy's F-1 (30ml)
 Grandma Enggy's H-2 (30ml)
 VooDoo Juice Root Booster -
 Overdrive - 
 Piranha Beneficial Fungi- 
 Tarantula Beneficial Bacteria -
 Bud Ignitor -


This is what I emailed them:



> Hi guys,
> 
> I've been using the Sensi A+B line for the past 2 years and I noticed you changed the nutrient calculator online.
> I'm writing a grow journal on a cannabis forum called Rollitup and I'm trying to convince as many people to jump over from what their using to AN.
> ...


----------



## eightenough (Jun 18, 2010)

thats a lot of bottles. lol


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 18, 2010)

eightenough said:


> thats a lot of bottles. lol


Yea it is, but they're not all used at the same time and some are for vegging aswell.

Btw. my clones rooted and I picked a mother already.. My Milky Way in the bottom left corner which by current looks has the best bud production and it's one of my if not the most beautiful female I got..
I could bush her up, grow a SOG, and I'm pretty certain even if I just let her go without doing nothing she'd end up beautiful.


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 18, 2010)

Looking very nice Black, you've done a great job with them....


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 18, 2010)

Last update until next Friday

[youtube]Fp64jwlCdyw[/youtube]


----------



## benefit420 (Jun 18, 2010)

BlackRoses said:


> Last update until next Friday
> 
> [youtube]Fp64jwlCdyw[/youtube]


Nice job black , great vid and song!


----------



## M0de Grow (Jun 19, 2010)

Wow those are really looking great!


----------



## RollingJoints (Jun 19, 2010)

great vid man wish i had that space


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 20, 2010)

Looking Good Dude!!
The Super Lemon Haze in the thop left corner is strtching like a Mo-Fo..


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 20, 2010)

M0de Grow said:


> Wow those are really looking great!


Thanks MG, 



RollingJoints said:


> great vid man wish i had that space


lol I've been wishing for that 2 years long and finally got a place with a clean empty room 
Dreams do come true.. lol



XxNinjaxX said:


> Looking Good Dude!!
> The Super Lemon Haze in the thop left corner is strtching like a Mo-Fo..


I know right.. honestly it's the plant I've bent the most up to now.. it's like every stem wants to go taller then the previous..
But because I have that net stretched, I have it nice under control.. for now.. 


Thanks for the comments guys!


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 20, 2010)

Updates:

-So guys, I took out the other Blue Cheese hermie today.. I've been inspecting it everyday and today I came across 2 banana shaped sacs.. I took it out and inspected it thoroughly, and found 2 more in less then a minute.. so I immediately dumped it into the trash..

-So now it's 4 milky way, 1BC, 1SLH, 1FS, 3 automatics 
The next grow is going to be my best ever guys.. no bullshit at all.

-I also added 5 regular G13 Haze seeds I bought 1 year ago from a company that shall remain nameless..
And 4 Daddy's Girls from *Kiwi seeds*..  (I got as freebee's with my Milky Way).. just a GREAT company!
I gave a friend 1 random seed out of the pack and it was a male.. so I'm hoping that I get 3 females from the 4 left..

-These seeds are going to go inside the flowering room at the 4th node, so not entirely a 12/12 from seed, but 12/12 from stable veg


----------



## quickrip (Jun 20, 2010)

So BR I found out yesterday that one of my wonder woman is a hermie. It had probably 10 sacs on it along with the nicely forming buds. Im gonna try to keep it. Do you feel thats a bad decision? Will it be too hard to catch all the sacs as they form? I only have 9 plants left on the tray out of 18 due to 9 males so I really dont want to make it 8 cause of this tranny bitch! I know you just did a lot of research on this so your advice is much appreciated bro.


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 20, 2010)

quickrip said:


> So BR I found out yesterday that one of my wonder woman is a hermie. It had probably 10 sacs on it along with the nicely forming buds. Im gonna try to keep it. Do you feel thats a bad decision? Will it be too hard to catch all the sacs as they form? I only have 9 plants left on the tray out of 18 due to 9 males so I really dont want to make it 8 cause of this tranny bitch! I know you just did a lot of research on this so your advice is much appreciated bro.


I thought keeping that single one under control was a good idea.. If it wasn't for my well developed "hermie-eye" I wouldn't have caught those banana's today while they were still unpopped..
They were all nicely concealed under the leafs and buds.. I'm glad I caught 1 lurking out just a bit..
You may not be this lucky and end up with 9 plants full of seeds.. 
Don't forget I started with 11 and now I have 7 too.. but atleast I'll get 7 and not 0


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 20, 2010)

ice ice baby
Single Blue Cheese left.. she was the best looking BC from day 1 anyways, so atleast I kept her right? thanks Barney's....
smells like the real deal atleast..


----------



## M0de Grow (Jun 20, 2010)

holy fuck! .


----------



## eightenough (Jun 21, 2010)

WOW and WOW. that looks wicked man.


----------



## bender420 (Jun 21, 2010)

Looking terrific BR. I have no doubt that your next grow will be killer. Don't let the bad genetics pull you down, ultimately it wasn't your fault. 

Anyhow it is unfortunate that good beans of Blue Cheese are harder to find now, especially after your experience. It sucks beacause blue cheese is definitely one of my all time favorites. I am hoping I could find a good cut that is stable, potent, decent yielding, fast finishing, along with a kick as cheesy flavor. I am not surprised you ordered the BC because until recently people seemed to love the BC from both breeders.


----------



## Someguy15 (Jun 21, 2010)

BlackRoses said:


> ice ice baby
> Single Blue Cheese left.. she was the best looking BC from day 1 anyways, so atleast I kept her right? thanks Barney's....
> smells like the real deal atleast..


 Nice closeup! At least you'll have SOME BC to try now, blows they went hermie like that, wonder why the one was fine?


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 21, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Nice closeup! At least you'll have SOME BC to try now, blows they went hermie like that, wonder why the one was fine?


Well 4 outta 5 means these guys haven't backcrossed their genetics enough to get all feminized seeds.. so they're ending up with about 20% +-5%
This makes lots of sense.. cause Breedbay mod pistils tried the BC aswell and from 20 feminized he got 5 females which is just above 20.
Those 5 he threw out, but I'm keeping 1..


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 21, 2010)

Something I snagged off Kiwi's website..
Looks alot like something one of my girls will transform into


----------



## eightenough (Jun 21, 2010)

they are looking awesome. you are going to have some nice smoke there.


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 22, 2010)

eightenough said:


> they are looking awesome. you are going to have some nice smoke there.


Thanks 8e, I thnk so too.. they're looking healthy and growing each day more.


----------



## M0de Grow (Jun 22, 2010)

im excited to see what you yeild of the SLH i herd its not a big yeilder


----------



## eightenough (Jun 22, 2010)

M0de Grow said:


> im excited to see what you yeild of the SLH i herd its not a big yeilder


 you heard wrong. check out my SLH grow. i will be posting the final count on that grow in a couple of days.


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 22, 2010)

eightenough said:


> you heard wrong. check out my SLH grow. i will be posting the final count on that grow in a couple of days.


2nd that!..


----------



## M0de Grow (Jun 22, 2010)

thats awesome i wanna see how much that is! is that only 2 plants?


----------



## eightenough (Jun 22, 2010)

M0de Grow said:


> thats awesome i wanna see how much that is! is that only 2 plants?


 2 plants thats right


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 23, 2010)

M0de Grow said:


> thats awesome i wanna see how much that is! is that only 2 plants?


Which one? my SLH is a single plant..


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 23, 2010)

I pulled 12.5 bags off 1 plant & 11 bags off the other.. They were my 2 best Phenos.. I kept the one that yielded 12.5 and binned the other.


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 23, 2010)

I pulled just over 29 bags off four SLH plants that were under a 140cm x 110cm screen (not very big), plus 8 bags from one Laced Rhino That was under 2000watts of light...... SLH is a heavy plant.... Its a great yielder as far as I am concerned...


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 23, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> I pulled 12.5 bags off 1 plant & 11 bags off the other.. They were my 2 best Phenos.. I kept the one that yielded 12.5 and binned the other.





laceygirl said:


> I pulled just over 29 bags off four SLH plants that were under a 140cm x 110cm screen (not very big), plus 8 bags from one Laced Rhino That was under 2000watts of light...... SLH is a heavy plant.... Its a great yielder as far as I am concerned...


I know, my friend also pulled a load of his 2 SLH, so I'm not even concerned about yield at this point..
I know I'll get 100+grams of this single SLH if all goes well.. cause it's a clone of a big yielder.


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 23, 2010)

PH: 6.3
EC: 2.4

Groups photo:








Milky Way:



























Super Lemon Haze, Fruit Spirit + Blue Cheese:





'


----------



## DaBigDiggidy (Jun 23, 2010)

Lookin bad ass brother! I love what u do, the way you do it


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 24, 2010)

DaBigDiggidy said:


> Lookin bad ass brother! I love what u do, the way you do it


lol thanks bro, +rep!


----------



## benefit420 (Jun 24, 2010)

Hey black just checkin in to say hello, everything is looking great well done mate!


----------



## fffuuudesu (Jun 24, 2010)

omnomnomnom


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 25, 2010)

I love the uniformity Brutha!!
Wish i could +Rep u again - looking very sext though. Hopefully mine will look like this soon.
I just put photos up for day 17.


----------



## DJ herbaholic (Jun 25, 2010)

i have 1 barneys blue cheese plant 7 weeks 1 day into flowering im so gutted for you about the hermies, nothing worse than finding out youve wasted time and effort on them.
out of 5 (barneys blue cheese) seeds only 1 germinated and i have grown dozens of crops all succesfull no problems, but i just couldnt get them all germinated only 1, between this and your hermies im with the boycott of barneys its just not accetable, i had the same germination problem with super lemon haze from greenhouse only got 1 to germinate its a bad year for seeds get clones from reliable sources its all i can suggets

on a brighter more exciting note, 7 weeks and 1 day of flowering (barneys blue cheese) it looks and smells great real easy to grow i must say its been one ive my favourite to grow, but its just geneticly unstable and it suppose was just luck mine wasn't a hermie i have heard lots of this ,

i will get a picture up if i can find the cable for my phone to the computer, 

once again, i feel your loss black rosses


----------



## benefit420 (Jun 25, 2010)

DJ herbaholic said:


> i have 1 barneys blue cheese plant 7 weeks 1 day into flowering im so gutted for you about the hermies, nothing worse than finding out youve wasted time and effort on them.
> out of 5 (barneys blue cheese) seeds only 1 germinated and i have grown dozens of crops all succesfull no problems, but i just couldnt get them all germinated only 1, between this and your hermies im with the boycott of barneys its just not accetable, i had the same germination problem with super lemon haze from greenhouse only got 1 to germinate its a bad year for seeds get clones from reliable sources its all i can suggets
> 
> on a brighter more exciting note, 7 weeks and 1 day of flowering (barneys blue cheese) it looks and smells great real easy to grow i must say its been one ive my favourite to grow, but its just geneticly unstable and it suppose was just luck mine wasn't a hermie i have heard lots of this ,
> ...


 
Wow so barneys is that bad huh? Guys I would try World of Seeds from Amsterdamn. I picked up 3 fem seeds of 3 diff strains all 3 popped and looking very healthy. I got 10 from Greenhouse Seeds that were fem. Super Lemon Haze. 9 out 10 popped up, ontop of that kept the 4 healthiest ones and gave 5 out. The 4 healthiest ones still dont look as good as the worst World of Seed strain. But we will see.


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 25, 2010)

DJ herbaholic said:


> i have 1 barneys blue cheese plant 7 weeks 1 day into flowering im so gutted for you about the hermies, nothing worse than finding out youve wasted time and effort on them.
> out of 5 (barneys blue cheese) seeds only 1 germinated and i have grown dozens of crops all succesfull no problems, but i just couldnt get them all germinated only 1, between this and your hermies im with the boycott of barneys its just not accetable, i had the same germination problem with super lemon haze from greenhouse only got 1 to germinate its a bad year for seeds get clones from reliable sources its all i can suggets
> 
> on a brighter more exciting note, 7 weeks and 1 day of flowering (barneys blue cheese) it looks and smells great real easy to grow i must say its been one ive my favourite to grow, but its just geneticly unstable and it suppose was just luck mine wasn't a hermie i have heard lots of this ,
> ...





benefit420 said:


> Wow so barneys is that bad huh? Guys I would try World of Seeds from Amsterdamn. I picked up 3 fem seeds of 3 diff strains all 3 popped and looking very healthy. I got 10 from Greenhouse Seeds that were fem. Super Lemon Haze. 9 out 10 popped up, ontop of that kept the 4 healthiest ones and gave 5 out. The 4 healthiest ones still dont look as good as the worst World of Seed strain. But we will see.



Exactly, that's why I'm sticking with seed companies I can trust in the future.
Not bothering wasting my money on those greedy companies anymore.

Sannies seeds has some excellent seeds.. AAA+++ Quality seed, plants and weed.


----------



## Someguy15 (Jun 25, 2010)

benefit420 said:


> Wow so barneys is that bad huh? Guys I would try World of Seeds from Amsterdamn. I picked up 3 fem seeds of 3 diff strains all 3 popped and looking very healthy. I got 10 from Greenhouse Seeds that were fem. Super Lemon Haze. 9 out 10 popped up, ontop of that kept the 4 healthiest ones and gave 5 out. The 4 healthiest ones still dont look as good as the worst World of Seed strain. But we will see.


 glad to hear world of seeds is legit, have some afgan kush from them I'm growing out rite now. 

The buds are bulking up nice BR!


----------



## quickrip (Jun 25, 2010)

Yeah Ive got 3 fem strawberry blue from them also. I was gonna grow them up to pick a mom and do a run of it soon. glad to hear good things.


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 26, 2010)

PH: 6.3
EC: 2.5

[youtube]0XOgf4y48ys[/youtube]


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jun 26, 2010)

Damn, sorry to see such a beautiful looking plant is sexually confused. I would do the same thing a yank that trany too. Hopefully that's the only one. What if you left it in there with a plastic bag over just one branch and cut the rest of the branches off? Then you could collect some pollen and polling a couple buds on another plant for seeds. Just a thought anyway.


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 26, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Damn, sorry to see such a beautiful looking plant is sexually confused. I would do the same thing a yank that trany too. Hopefully that's the only one. What if you left it in there with a plastic bag over just one branch and cut the rest of the branches off? Then you could collect some pollen and polling a couple buds on another plant for seeds. Just a thought anyway.


No rdr you're confused, the hermies were already pulled out.. 4 were hermie and 1 was left female..
She's doing great, not as good as the Milky Way's but she's got more resin glands then any of my other plants maybe even combined..


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm having lots of flies issues.. don't know the proper name of these flies.. but I added traps and it's doing a great job, But not working entirely..
Today I took a long walk from the busstop and observed nature in hopes of finding lady bugs.. well I came across a colony, but only took 2.. enough for my small garden and for them to feast all the way to heaven


----------



## Someguy15 (Jun 26, 2010)

BlackRoses said:


> I'm having lots of flies issues.. don't know the proper name of these flies.. but I added traps and it's doing a great job, But not working entirely..
> Today I took a long walk from the busstop and observed nature in hopes of finding lady bugs.. well I came across a colony, but only took 2.. enough for my small garden and for them to feast all the way to heaven


 I was considering using predator nemetoads & bugs for my thrip problem, but I don't know that I could contain the other bugs... and the nemetoads are $30 for 1 million. Also azamax says it suppresses nemetoads, so I'm not sure if the residuals would negatively impact them.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh my bad, I stopped at page 11 for some reason where you were talking about the hermie..LOL The ladies look awesome. Nice work! If the flies you are referring to are gnats, than ladie bugs won't work unfortunatley. The nematodes didin't work for me either. The best thing that has worked for me against gnats is GoGnats and azamax. It kills the larvae. If they are actually flies, then you should be able to ctch them on sticky traps. I have heard the best thing for gnats is gnatrol, but I cant't find any around here.
Anyway, grow looks great. ~ scriibed/rep


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 27, 2010)

Guys I copied this from a website and I think some of you will love this idea as much as me.. 
I'm going to make smoke test reports on all my future harvests starting here.
This way I can narrow down which strains I'd like to grow in the future for any type of effects I'd like to have. Good for medicinal growers that just started out finding their strains.

Anyways save this in a word doc. and use it! Doubt you'll regret it.

PS/ I let the comment examples there from the guy I copied it from.. those are nice examples.. 

[FONT=&quot]
...........::::::::::::::::::__[*Smoke Test*]__::::::::::::::::::...........

Address these questions while smoking.


1. Please use a clean instrument for the evaluation. Enter information below that will identify the instrument as follows:
Water pipe...........__[*PHX Bong*]__



2. Use numbers 1-9 on descriptors that apply to the taste where a one indicates a subtle presence and a 
nine indicates a very pronounced presence.

Earthy.....[]
Fruit......[]
Grass/Hay..[]
Hash.......[]
Spice......[] 


3. Taste.............__[ ]__
Rate your impression of the taste from 1-10 unpleasant-delicious.
Comment: Not that strong of a flavor here, has an earthy taste with a sweet fruity background that has a good bit of spice with it. Slightly harsh grassy flavor to it when smoked in large loads.


4. Dryness............__[ ]__
Rate the dryness of the bud from 1-10 wet-dry where 5 is ideal.
comment: perfect dryness


5. Smoke ability......__[]__
Rate the smoke ability of the sample from 1-10 harsh-smooth.
Comment: smoked very smooth, had a slight irritation when you took larger hits of it, but overall a pleasant smoke.


6. Smoke expansion....__[]__
Rate how the smoke expands in the lungs from 1-10 stable-explodes.
Comment: Light and smooth, would be nice for joints and bongs alike.



1. Dosage.............__[*3 hits / .3g max *]__]__ 
Enter the number of hits taken to reach desired effects.
Comment: Two hits gets a nice warm headchange, but three is where you start to get a bit more spacey.

2. Effect onset........__[ ]__
Rate how quickly the effect hit from 1-10 immediate-major creeper. 
comment: Slight creeper to it, the first hit gets you about halfway there. It takes another 10 minutes or so after the initial hit to get to the peak of this strain.

3. Sativa influence....__[]__
Rate the sativa influence detected from 0-10 none-extreme. Sativa influence is best described as a clear and energetic mental effect.
comment: Has a definite sativa head to it, but the overall feeling is slightly heavy and floaty. Its not a racy energetic sativa unless pulled a little earlier.

4. Indica influence....__[]__
Rate the indica influence detected from 0-10 none-extreme. Indica influence is best described as a sedative, lethargic or numbing effect that affects the body.
comment: Was surprised by the heavy feeling to this one, it has no body high but the sluggish feeling is all in your head. Really makes the eyes heavy after a while.

5. Potency.............__[*8*]__
Rate the potency of the sample from 0-10 none-devastating.
comment: All around potency an 8, for a purer sativa it scores well because it is competing with stuff that is heavily selected or clone only.

6. Duration............__[ * hours/minutes*]__
Indicate the duration of time that the effects lasted.
comment: biggest plus to this strain is the length of the high, it slowly creeps up and down, some call this "waves" of effects. It never really builds up any higher overtime, but when you start to get used to it there is a little nudge and your stoney again.

7. Tolerance build up..__[ ]__
Rate how quickly tolerance builds from 0-10 none-rapid. Leave this field blank if you have not used this sample repeatedly.
comment: been smoking this for a few weeks now and I have little to no tolerance buildup to it, but when you smoke a lot of other varieties with this one, the potency is greatly diminished.

8. Usability...........__[]__
Rate on a scale of 1-9 where a one indicates the worst time of day to consume this strain and a nine represents the ideal time of day. 
Leave field(s) blank if you have not yet formed an opinion.
comment: Great for smoking right after work or before dinner, calming and relaxing and long lasting. I dont think you would be able to make yourself nod off from this one, but it does have the tendency to make your eyes feel heavy.

Morning - wake up......__[ ]__
Day - work.............__[ ]__
Evening - relax........__[]__
Night - sleep..........__[]__


9. Satisfaction........__[]__
Rate your overall satisfaction from 1-10 poor-Holy Grail.
comment: Was expecting a bit stronger energetic potency and no heavy head to it, but the way the stone stays with me ove ra few hours or two i can definitaly say I am glad I bumped into this girl.

10. Ability/conditions.__[]__
Ability to judge the sample and the conditions in which it is judged 0-10 newb-head


11.Judging from the sample alone do you personally consider this 
strain a keeper for long term use?

Yes....................__[]__ I would keep it just for its smell and duration of high.
No.....................__[ ]__


12.Rate the noticable effects on a scale of 1-9 mild-severe. 

Negative Positive 
Effect Effect

__[ ]__ __[ ]__ Appetite 
__[ ]__ __[ ]__ Anxiety relief 
__[ ]__ __[ ]__ Pain relief
__[ ]__ __[ ]__ Imagination/creativity 
__[ ]__ __[ ]__ Audio perception 



FINAL COMMENTS: 
[/FONT]


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jun 27, 2010)

What BR looking phenominal over there man loving that shit. If yall are looking for same dank dank try tga subcool seeds they don't come in fems but the females you do get are fire as hell.


----------



## raiderman (Jun 28, 2010)

tsup BR,lookin great great,those are probably white flies,they roost in the soil and underneath in the holes where drainage is, they do eat roots,they multiply fas and i spray reg. pest control stuff safe for plants but i have finished grows wen i saw qite a few and didnt do nuthin and still pulled wat i wanted .ordered some more og kush 18 fems, cant wait,lol,keep it up bro,rdr.


----------



## benefit420 (Jun 29, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> I was considering using predator nemetoads & bugs for my thrip problem, but I don't know that I could contain the other bugs... and the nemetoads are $30 for 1 million. Also azamax says it suppresses nemetoads, so I'm not sure if the residuals would negatively impact them.


I had a thrip problem, Ive been using Einstein oil every 5 days for past 2 weeks, havent seen a live bug since and no new damage to anything. Thought that might help ya guys on bugs issues. Its smells bad but it clears in a day. So no need to worry about spraying down your pretty flowers.  and it works....... seriously.


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 30, 2010)

Updates coming this Friday..
I took this pic last night of the Blue Cheese.. weirdass bud production..
very iced though..

The way this one is going, I'll probably end up making Ice-o-Lator hash out of this whole plant..


----------



## Someguy15 (Jun 30, 2010)

BlackRoses said:


> The way this one is going, I'll probably end up making Ice-o-Lator hash out of this whole plant..


 y? too leafy? Definitely has amazing trich production though.


----------



## benefit420 (Jun 30, 2010)

BlackRoses said:


> Updates coming this Friday..
> I took this pic last night of the Blue Cheese.. weirdass bud production..
> very iced though..
> 
> The way this one is going, I'll probably end up making Ice-o-Lator hash out of this whole plant..


That looks nice....... My Gf Kush is looking just like that all frosty and dense. +rep blackroses!


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 30, 2010)

Hey guys, we're reaching the 5th week of flowering this Friday and I'm really excited at some of the ladies..
Especially the Fruit Spirit really pumped up this week..

Feeding:
I feed every Friday.. just once a week at 2.5 Ec (currently)
But the plants were looking a little pale yesterday and were dried up.. so I gave them a 1.9ec feeding with just A+B for some N intake.. and I can already see it did the work.. already starting to get some colors on those leaves.
But this Friday I'll hit 'em up anyways with the normal feeding schedule.

Temps:
Temperatures are getting to the high side these days, but the ladies seem uneffected, no leaf curling whatsoever.. pistils are still white and filling up.

I did raise the lamps and added spreaders underneath them.. Anyways I don't think anyone reads these stuff when there are pics involved so poopface people.. 


Enjoy!!

Friday there's the Youtube video and then until next week again..


----------



## benefit420 (Jun 30, 2010)

very nice! looks really good!


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jun 30, 2010)

You got some nice looking colas there BR. Looking tits man. I wouldn'y write off the Blue Cheese quite yet. I have hd buds that look super dense at week 4 and by the end they explode out of the sides. Nice trich development too. Great work!


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 1, 2010)

benefit420 said:


> very nice! looks really good!


Thanks bro, comments appreciated!!



#1Raiderfan420 said:


> You got some nice looking colas there BR. Looking tits man. I wouldn'y write off the Blue Cheese quite yet. I have hd buds that look super dense at week 4 and by the end they explode out of the sides. Nice trich development too. Great work!


I hope you're right man, cause it's not doing too much right now 
But it has atleast 4 more weeks to do it's stuff


----------



## raiderman (Jul 2, 2010)

lookin great BR, some real prime there.i reordered more og 18 ,they rtestocked,,rep u up bro.


----------



## M0de Grow (Jul 2, 2010)

when you plan on harvesting? looking great tho!


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 2, 2010)

*Hup Holland HUP!!!!!!
We beat Brazil and now we're taking over the world    
*


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jul 2, 2010)

Oh dear, another Soccer Nut..


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 2, 2010)

I stopped watching when the US stunk it up. It looked we just gave up.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 2, 2010)

ppl still watch soccer?its like, extinct in wes texas,lol.


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 3, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> Oh dear, another Soccer Nut..





#1Raiderfan420 said:


> I stopped watching when the US stunk it up. It looked we just gave up.





raiderman said:


> ppl still watch soccer?its like, extinct in wes texas,lol.


You guys are just jealous cause your countries all suck compared to mine 

Little treat from Amsterdam (World Cup 2010 Champs)

[youtube]ndoI242fyYc[/youtube]


----------



## wiiiiggles (Jul 4, 2010)

realy nice job, did you top them loads of times? or was it just one bit of top growth pinched? im trying super croping any info on that method?
great job


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 4, 2010)

wiiiiggles said:


> realy nice job, did you top them loads of times? or was it just one bit of top growth pinched? im trying super croping any info on that method?
> great job


Just kept topping them throughout the grow.. same thing could be done by super cropping them, but it's too much to explain and there are so many clear explanatory threads on the internet.. just google it


----------



## chainseeker (Jul 4, 2010)

BlackRoses said:


> You guys are just jealous cause your countries all suck compared to mine
> 
> Little treat from Amsterdam (World Cup 2010 Champs)
> 
> [youtube]ndoI242fyYc[/youtube]


Looking good
I was waiting on a new song LOL 
Could you label the song somehow. If not no biggie.


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 4, 2010)

chainseeker said:


> Looking good
> I was waiting on a new song LOL
> Could you label the song somehow. If not no biggie.


Thanks bro!
The song name is at the end..
Offshore - Challenge my nature


----------



## chainseeker (Jul 4, 2010)

Ahhh I see thanks.


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 4, 2010)

The ladies are looking very nice guys..
I think they're going to start swelling soon.. I gave them an extra feeding just today at 2.5ec again.. most were starting to pale up.. 
I'm starting the Overdrive on the Blue Widow (Fruit Spirit) next feeding.. it should definitely start showing some nice swelling next week


----------



## Str8 Smokin (Jul 4, 2010)

Lookin very nice...

Later


----------



## goonerbeatyaa (Jul 5, 2010)

Your set up is 1st class BR... i wish i could grow that amount not for selling just to have peace of mind that no matter how much i load my joint there will always be more to follow 

Now that my grow has come to an end will be nice to use the free time to look in on other grows cant wait to see the end result!


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 5, 2010)

goonerbeatyaa said:


> Your set up is 1st class BR... i wish i could grow that amount not for selling just to have peace of mind that no matter how much i load my joint there will always be more to follow
> 
> Now that my grow has come to an end will be nice to use the free time to look in on other grows cant wait to see the end result!


Thanks gooner, please enjoy the final month of my journal


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jul 6, 2010)

My only hope left is Spain. I wanted argentina to win after the US dropped out but then we got beat 4 nill by germany.... Oh well looks like my only hope left is spain haha. It would be funny though to have the netherlands vs. germany huh?


----------



## raiderman (Jul 6, 2010)

ns video br. i live in the country in tejas in my own "Amsterdam"where its legal,lol.. This is Football country here but i did play some soccer in school.


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 7, 2010)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> My only hope left is Spain. I wanted argentina to win after the US dropped out but then we got beat 4 nill by germany.... Oh well looks like my only hope left is spain haha. It would be funny though to have the netherlands vs. germany huh?


That'll be the most insane thing ever, Germans are like Chinese in Europe.. they're all over the place. 
But how the hell can you be for Spain? Spain sucks balls!!

We're winning the Cup people!!!!



raiderman said:


> ns video br. i live in the country in tejas in my own "Amsterdam"where its legal,lol.. This is Football country here but i did play some soccer in school.


lmao, I should visit that country and blaze one up


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jul 7, 2010)

Lol cause they are the closet thing to a south american football team lol. I know I know your european but all my favorite teams are south american or US of course first but you saw how we just stunk it up the whole time. You guys are a really strong team I just don't like all the acting mambo jambo shit they pull when they fall. I mean come on there in the world cup for christs sake grow up and play some football man shit is irritating. If spain loses I'll be going for the netherlands deffinately but if they win I will be on the spain side lol.


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 7, 2010)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Lol cause they are the closet thing to a south american football team lol. I know I know your european but all my favorite teams are south american or US of course first but you saw how we just stunk it up the whole time. You guys are a really strong team I just don't like all the acting mambo jambo shit they pull when they fall. I mean come on there in the world cup for christs sake grow up and play some football man shit is irritating. If spain loses I'll be going for the netherlands deffinately but if they win I will be on the spain side lol.


lol yea the acting gets old, but you're wrong.. at this class of football the best actors get rewarded..
Cause 11 against 10 is a very relieving thought, so why not punish them when they do something stupid? 
Anyways Spain has 0 chance against Germany, so start buying some Orange clothing 


------------------


PS guys I finally found out the Milky Way genetics..
Northern Lights5x Haze x Hash Plant.. 

Never would have figured..


----------



## ColaFarmer (Jul 7, 2010)

Anything with "Hash Plant" involved is bound to be great looking, smelling, and tasting buds. I love "Hash Plant"!


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 7, 2010)

ColaFarmer said:


> Anything with "Hash Plant" involved is bound to be great looking, smelling, and tasting buds. I love "Hash Plant"!


Cool, great to hear you say that.. I've never tried hash plant, but all I know is that NL#5x is an amazing strain, so I'm sure to get a treat soon.

Pics tomorrow.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 7, 2010)

hashplant and g13hp from sensi probly the strongest grow and potentsy i've had.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jul 8, 2010)

Hey Dude, i Like the video, sorry i havent been around much, been a bit busy with my own grow.
Such a shame you had to remove most of ur BC plants, if they were still there that would be a nice full screen.


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 8, 2010)

raiderman said:


> hashplant and g13hp from sensi probly the strongest grow and potentsy i've had.


Glad to hear 



XxNinjaxX said:


> Hey Dude, i Like the video, sorry i havent been around much, been a bit busy with my own grow.
> Such a shame you had to remove most of ur BC plants, if they were still there that would be a nice full screen.


True, but I'm over it.. next grow I'll have clones from my Milky Way mom, got G13 and Daddy's Girl seeds in the mix aswell
probably 5 Milky Way and 5 other varieties..


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jul 8, 2010)

True true but I would just rether them play the game like men, even my country I just cant stand b/s ya know? Looks like my spainards whooped up on them germans. Yall got a bit of competition now bro lol. 

The genetics in the room sound top notch man. What coffee shop or bank did you pick up the Milky Way beans from?


----------



## rastadred22 (Jul 8, 2010)

BlackRoses said:


> You guys are just jealous cause your countries all suck compared to mine
> 
> Little treat from Amsterdam (World Cup 2010 Champs)
> 
> [youtube]ndoI242fyYc[/youtube]


i have to agree with that! netherlands all day! world cup 2010! and the us didnt give up they never had a chance! and no i dont want to argue about the us trash team cuz as soon as they played a team worth playing look what happened! but glad to see there still trying!


----------



## DaBigDiggidy (Jul 8, 2010)

Daaamn sexy bro! Dig the audio selection as well  Was able to get a couple shots onto my page of the flower loc. I love how uniform you get them. Can almost smell em in the vid!


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 9, 2010)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> True true but I would just rether them play the game like men, even my country I just cant stand b/s ya know? Looks like my spainards whooped up on them germans. Yall got a bit of competition now bro lol.
> 
> The genetics in the room sound top notch man. What coffee shop or bank did you pick up the Milky Way beans from?


Yea indeed, I think mostly everyone in Holland was happy to go against Spain.. 
I don't think they'll necessarily be easier, but less harder is for sure 
Also I picked those up at Dampkring, 
http://www.dampkring.nl/13704/kiwiseeds-milky-way.html

This product does not ship to the following countries: Israel, Australia, Germany, New Zealand, United States.
But you should be able to find it somewhere else online.


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 9, 2010)

Hey guys, I just entered week 7 today and realized I should have started giving Overdrive to the Fruit Spirit last week.. But will do that tonight and maybe let it run for a couple of days more.

I will have more pics up tonight before the lights turn on.
Need some without the HPS yellowing..

* I also raised some of those pots..


----------



## kershivo (Jul 9, 2010)

i am a noob doing a sgrog grow for my first. what size netting should it be? i was told 2x2inches but yours seems bigger?


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 9, 2010)

kershivo said:


> i am a noob doing a sgrog grow for my first. what size netting should it be? i was told 2x2inches but yours seems bigger?


Yea mine's scrog net they call it here, it's more for keep things tucked then spreading your canopy..
So it's up to you to see what meets your needs more. 
If you're going to veg for a prolonged period like I did, and topping them for a flaming bush type formation, then this is the best choice, cause the plants will grow to sustain themselves and the net is just to tuck those longer branches under and keep the canopy nice and even.
I like both styles, but I prefer this one. After this grow I'm going to fix the net though, I placed it waaay too high and uneven at that aswell  
So it should look much better next run.


----------



## kershivo (Jul 9, 2010)

it was supposed to say scrog lol

im using 11litre pots...how high shall i place the canopy you reckon? i was told to veg until there a foot high.

shall i top before flowering or when vegging?


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 9, 2010)

kershivo said:


> it was supposed to say scrog lol
> 
> im using 11litre pots...how high shall i place the canopy you reckon? i was told to veg until there a foot high.
> 
> shall i top before flowering or when vegging?


You can only start flowering when your canopy is even, remember that.. don't let anyone tell you flower at node distances or whatever.. 
cause those grows result in un-even plants and you'll get airy shitty popcorn buds due to uneven light distribution.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jul 9, 2010)

I see u have a Porn-Star 'Rooting' for your team.. Haha, i wish Australia did - Wish they were still in the Cup aswell.


----------



## kershivo (Jul 9, 2010)

good advice - thanks. Your plants are looking scrummy.


----------



## Someguy15 (Jul 9, 2010)

Plants are lookin really good now. Wait till they start swelling mmmm I can imagine the smell now lol. Rep if I can mate, keep it up.


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys!
Please enjoy this...


[youtube]jFFEPPGGbbY[/youtube]


----------



## rastadred22 (Jul 10, 2010)

nice grow!!!! cant wait to here the smoke and taste report after!!! props to u for that!!! at that stage is wen i start wantin to never leave the room lol! looks good!


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 10, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> nice grow!!!! cant wait to here the smoke and taste report after!!! props to u for that!!! at that stage is wen i start wantin to never leave the room lol! looks good!


Exactly bro.. at nights I sometimes close the room like 4 times before I go to bed, everytime I close it, it's like oh I need to see or smell something and I go back in.. 
Wonderful place.. fruits of my labor are coming forth hihi


----------



## rastadred22 (Jul 10, 2010)

lol yup! im sure we all share that!...im used to growing outside in a place i cannot visit alot for the fact that i might b seen walkin to my trees but since growin inside it my new place to sit off and smoke and think and eat and umm...everything! lol! ne excuse to see m trees i use it...o um i 4got this ooo um they need that oo um...yea lol ne excuse


----------



## kershivo (Jul 11, 2010)

they are the tastiest buds i have seen in a long time.

what nutes you using for flowering?


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 12, 2010)

kershivo said:


> they are the tastiest buds i have seen in a long time.
> 
> what nutes you using for flowering?


Advanced Nutrients


----------



## rastadred22 (Jul 12, 2010)

wooowww! lol i want to eat d bud in pic 4 lol lookin realllly nice how far into budding?


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jul 12, 2010)

Wicked shot dude, do you have a 'birds-eye-view' shot of the canopy?


----------



## fffuuudesu (Jul 13, 2010)

look at that one little popsicle standing out in the back. lol imo that would be the first to hit my bong xD


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 13, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> wooowww! lol i want to eat d bud in pic 4 lol lookin realllly nice how far into budding?


They're at day 45 in those pics and that Blue Cheese has alot of resin production and weird calyx construction.
Don't like it at all.. big waste of my garden that Blue Cheese..



XxNinjaxX said:


> Wicked shot dude, do you have a 'birds-eye-view' shot of the canopy?


Nope, but I'll try to make one today. and thanks! I like it too 



fffuuudesu said:


> look at that one little popsicle standing out in the back. lol imo that would be the first to hit my bong xD


lol, indeed man  I Wish I could also break 'em off and just throw them in a fat joint.
It's actually 2 buds.. see in pic 6.. same stem, Fruit Spirit.. not a really high yielder, but it's a good smoke.


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jul 13, 2010)

Love the stuff man sucks about the BC but now I know not to waste my time on it. Whats the fruit spirit again?


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 13, 2010)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Love the stuff man sucks about the BC but now I know not to waste my time on it. Whats the fruit spirit again?


That's just Blue Widow, White Berry, Berry White.. whatever the kids call it nowadays 
And yea the BC actually started swelling and it's smelling great, it's literally ROCK HARD!.. but that's it.. lost 4 outa 5 and if the one standing hits 2oz. I'd be insanely happy.. that's how bad I feel about it..

But ohwell.. got a nice Milky Way mom outta this whole ordeal.. And a good one for that matter too


----------



## fffuuudesu (Jul 14, 2010)

:: drools ::


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 14, 2010)

fffuuudesu said:


> :: drools ::


Everyday.. especially from that Milky Way on the left there.. next grow will have a room full of her


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 14, 2010)

Just beautiful man, I love it. I tried to rep you again, but have to spread some love first. Mad props to you!


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jul 14, 2010)

Ya what you've said about the milky way leaves me wanting seeds every single time or a cutting or something ya know. I like the plant structure as well would love to try and cross it with something. I wanna work on that stuff when I move.


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 14, 2010)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Ya what you've said about the milky way leaves me wanting seeds every single time or a cutting or something ya know. I like the plant structure as well would love to try and cross it with something. I wanna work on that stuff when I move.


Yea honestly me too bro, I'll definitely have to cross this one with something.
The smell is very fruity.. like apples, so I'd like to cross it with something that can bring that smell out.. 
I think Blueberry would be the best thing to cross it with.. keep it Indica, yet bringing an additional flavor to it..
I first need to find a couple of BB males.., maybe also cross the best F1 with a skunk#1


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jul 14, 2010)

I found the seeds on the attitude their kiwi right? I'm gonna do another order here soon before the move and pick up a five pack of those and also a ten reg pack of tga subcool querkle beans. Got let me know how stable they are and watch for any nanners and what not.


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 15, 2010)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> I found the seeds on the attitude their kiwi right? I'm gonna do another order here soon before the move and pick up a five pack of those and also a ten reg pack of tga subcool querkle beans. Got let me know how stable they are and watch for any nanners and what not.


Yups kiwiseeds.. Very stable selection.. no hermies, no nanners whatsoever.. That Querkle would make a nice cross aswell..


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 15, 2010)

Tomorrow I'll be giving 4 of the girls their final feeding then start the flushing process for 10 days up to harvest time.
They're swelling up very very nicely now and the buds are ROCK hard.
Even the popcorn buds have some girth in them.
This strain was supposed to go 60-70 days but I think 2 of the Milky Ways will be done in 59 days. 

The one I cloned will probably be done around day 65, and it has that light brown colour and very very fruity scent.. The others are dark green and have a more spicy scent to them.

I'm also kind of starting to really like the Blue Cheese..
IT's sooo fucking covered in resin.. it's ridiculous and the smell is sooo good..
I smell it everyday..

Either ways they're all going to be big nice cola's when they're harvested.


























Blue Cheese..


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 15, 2010)

Looking good! You weren't joking about that blue cheese! mmmmmmmmmmmmm...


----------



## Lowphat (Jul 15, 2010)

Just read through the whole thread.Your grow looks great.Good luck with your upcoming harvest.

Low


----------



## rastadred22 (Jul 15, 2010)

looks good!!! i think 10days might b a little to soon the ones in pic 2,3,4 have very long clear and white hairs i would really watch them close and look at the trichs! im not sure though but to me they l;ook like longer than 10days....but they look good...great job!


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 16, 2010)

Lowphat said:


> Just read through the whole thread.Your grow looks great.Good luck with your upcoming harvest.
> 
> Low


Alright thanks low, Glad you enjoyed it and stick around for the final phase of the growing.



rastadred22 said:


> looks good!!! i think 10days might b a little to soon the ones in pic 2,3,4 have very long clear and white hairs i would really watch them close and look at the trichs! im not sure though but to me they l;ook like longer than 10days....but they look good...great job!


I'll feed them tonight or tomorrow if they're not dry enough yet.
Then in 2-3 days when they need water I'll start the 10 day flushing cycle. 
So basically in 2 weeks I'll harvest them 4 of 7.

Trichs. are 70% clear and 30% cloudy right now.
I should harvest at 30% amber 70% cloudy.
13 days is a long time, they'll be done by then. I want them to be well flushed, cause I want smooth connoisseur weed.
1 week flushing is in my experience not enough to get rid of that crackling sound you hear from badly flushed weed.


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 16, 2010)

[youtube]QP3bDgUr90A[/youtube]


----------



## quickrip (Jul 16, 2010)

Way To go BR even after all the trouble along the way that room is full of great looking buds. Nicely done bro.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 16, 2010)

Nice video bro, they look very happy for sure.


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 17, 2010)

quickrip said:


> Way To go BR even after all the trouble along the way that room is full of great looking buds. Nicely done bro.


True man, you can do the best you can to get sweet ass herb, but if the seed company doesn't co-operate by selling you quality stuff, then your best won't nearly be enough.
Glad I ripped those Barney's out!



#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Nice video bro, they look very happy for sure.


Thanks rdrfan, I think they are happy..
Got some fine ladies there.. Kiwiseeds deserves more recognition for sure.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jul 17, 2010)

How long til I'm coming over to help you trim buddy?


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 17, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> How long til I'm coming over to help you trim buddy?


lol 2 weeks they'll be done bro


----------



## rastadred22 (Jul 18, 2010)

BlackRoses said:


> Alright thanks low, Glad you enjoyed it and stick around for the final phase of the growing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

nice cant wait for the report!!


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 18, 2010)

I was checking the trichs on the ladies again..
And the Blue Cheese is 100% clear still..
The buds look ripped and covered in resin, thick and compact. 
But I think it'll also be done in 10-14 days.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jul 19, 2010)

Let em get close to 100% amber I love the shit like that.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 19, 2010)

Yeh higher amber % would be good for medical purposes if Im not mistaken, but also lower in thc %.


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 20, 2010)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Let em get close to 100% amber I love the shit like that.





whodatnation said:


> Yeh higher amber % would be good for medical purposes if Im not mistaken, but also lower in thc %.


You both have a point.. 100% is for medicinal very great, but for a connoisseur, you're taking alot of the good qualities out of the weed if you leave it that long.
The taste and smell will surely get affected by it, not big time, but a little noticeable. 

Anyways this women gave these 15 y/o kids pot and beer, then tried to fuck them and they turned her in..
Sometimes these kids really get to me man.. I would killed for some pussy and weed when I was 15 man.. what a bunch of ungrateful SOB's..
http://cbs2chicago.com/local/chicago.ridge.woman.2.1806603.html


----------



## chainseeker (Jul 20, 2010)

No shit! WTF. To top off everything they turned in their Friends mom. 
Wow what a bunch of Idiots. Not that she was real hot but still at 15 I too woulda killed to have friends with mom's like that.
They f'd up a wet dream.


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 20, 2010)

chainseeker said:


> No shit! WTF. To top off everything they turned in their Friends mom.
> Wow what a bunch of Idiots. Not that she was real hot but still at 15 I too woulda killed to have friends with mom's like that.
> They f'd up a wet dream.


lol I know right.. she wasn't extremely hot or anything, but you're 15.. where else are you going to get free pussy, a bag of weed and some fucking Gin and Juice at the same time..
That's a dream scenario right there..


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 20, 2010)

That story brings back memories. I fucked my English teacher my senior year in high school. She wasn't super hot, but she was just out of college, tight little body and bought me beer. The fucked up part is when I stopped fucking her, another guy that I had bragged to ended up with her and told his girlfriend who turned her in. She had to go to court and shit, but I think she got off(literally too) lol


----------



## laceygirl (Jul 20, 2010)

BlackRoses said:


> You both have a point.. 100% is for medicinal very great, but for a connoisseur, you're taking alot of the good qualities out of the weed if you leave it that long.
> The taste and smell will surely get affected by it, not big time, but a little noticeable.
> 
> Anyways this women gave these 15 y/o kids pot and beer, then tried to fuck them and they turned her in..
> ...


The first rule of children.... Kids can't keep their mouths shut... Scientists have recently discovered that boys growing into young men up to the age of 25, are still developing their brains!!!! Apparently they're idiots up until this point...lol... I was surprised at the findings, but it really does make a lot of sense... 

I watched this new documentary on Marijuana the other day, and what shocked me was the effect that THC had on juvenile mice, compare to THC given to fully grown mice... To cut a long story short, the juvenile mice exposed to THC whilst still technically teenagers had SIGNIFICANT reduction in brain function, and I mean SIGNIFICANT... Whereas the ADULT mice who were exposed to THC and given the same task, performed normally..... 

This just confirms for me what I've always known, DOPE IS BAD FOR KIDS, wait till you're 21 guys, your brain will thank you....


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 20, 2010)

Wow lacey, great info. I would love to read that study to try and convince my 18 year old. I didn't smoke pot until I was over 30, but my 18 year old seems to think it is ok because Dad is using it medicinally. My opinion is if you can handle your business/repsonsibilties and still be productive than smoke away. Unfortunatly though teenagers smoke and seem to do nothing productive in the mean time. The study makes perfect sense to me.
Anyway BR, sorry for the off topic conversations man.


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 21, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> The first rule of children.... Kids can't keep their mouths shut... Scientists have recently discovered that boys growing into young men up to the age of 25, are still developing their brains!!!! Apparently they're idiots up until this point...lol... I was surprised at the findings, but it really does make a lot of sense...
> 
> I watched this new documentary on Marijuana the other day, and what shocked me was the effect that THC had on juvenile mice, compare to THC given to fully grown mice... To cut a long story short, the juvenile mice exposed to THC whilst still technically teenagers had SIGNIFICANT reduction in brain function, and I mean SIGNIFICANT... Whereas the ADULT mice who were exposed to THC and given the same task, performed normally.....
> 
> This just confirms for me what I've always known, DOPE IS BAD FOR KIDS, wait till you're 21 guys, your brain will thank you....





#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Wow lacey, great info. I would love to read that study to try and convince my 18 year old. I didn't smoke pot until I was over 30, but my 18 year old seems to think it is ok because Dad is using it medicinally. My opinion is if you can handle your business/repsonsibilties and still be productive than smoke away. Unfortunatly though teenagers smoke and seem to do nothing productive in the mean time. The study makes perfect sense to me.
> Anyway BR, sorry for the off topic conversations man.


Oh no that's completely within topic.. And Lacey that's a good study to know about, thanks! And true, I've never seed a kid stoned with brilliant ideas 
And I'm sure those kids will come to regret their decision when they eventually go out to buy a 1/4 oz. somewhere and see the prices..


----------



## laceygirl (Jul 21, 2010)

The study was fascinating... Both groups were given marijuana at the appropriate time meaning when one group was juvenile and the other mature. They were then both taken off the marijuana for a period of three months. The task both groups had to perform was simple... Swim around this circular bowl about 1.5metres across, and find a platform. This was to test memory, everything was white, the liquid was white, as was the platform they had to find, but outside the bowl on the rooms white walls were colour cues to give direction, something the mice could associate as direction anyway..... The juveniles just kept swimming around having lots of trouble finding the platform but the adults had no problem.... It was amazing... This result was consistent throughout both test groups... If my kids want to smoke it then fine, but not till they are 21....


----------



## fffuuudesu (Jul 21, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> The first rule of children.... Kids can't keep their mouths shut... Scientists have recently discovered that boys growing into young men up to the age of 25, are still developing their brains!!!! Apparently they're idiots up until this point...lol... I was surprised at the findings, but it really does make a lot of sense...
> 
> I watched this new documentary on Marijuana the other day, and what shocked me was the effect that THC had on juvenile mice, compare to THC given to fully grown mice... To cut a long story short, the juvenile mice exposed to THC whilst still technically teenagers had SIGNIFICANT reduction in brain function, and I mean SIGNIFICANT... Whereas the ADULT mice who were exposed to THC and given the same task, performed normally.....
> 
> This just confirms for me what I've always known, DOPE IS BAD FOR KIDS, wait till you're 21 guys, your brain will thank you....


i cannot agree entirely. your brain develops over time by adjusting to sensory input. anytime you are not exercising your brain it will atrophy regardless of age. a simple child will most likely remain simple well past their 30s, and continue running lip till the day they die.

yes smoking anything can be bad for anybody given certain circumstances,so i would not recommend letting young children with developing lungs and and more "elastic" minds do what ever they feel. i have to say though, that the effects of cannabinoids on rats is not evidence that the same is true for humans. 

first, rats brains are a fraction of the size and they cannot communicate the full range of effects brought on by the full range cannabinoids. who knows what these "scientists" are using anyway. could be dronabinol for all we know and it is likely that the adult males have been pumped with whatever unknown cannabinoids their whole lives, run through a barrage of tests for hundreds if not thousands of hours.

having had both mice and rats as pets and never given them any form of cannabis, i can say that both mice and rat juveniles when grown in unnatural living environments are less dexterous that adults, and the adults are pretty fucking retarded at that.

so, the results of these tests while proving that "cannabinoids" can affect animals in various ways, is not only obvious, but a waste of human resources.



#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Wow lacey, great info. I would love to read that study to try and convince my 18 year old. I didn't smoke pot until I was over 30, but my 18 year old seems to think it is ok because Dad is using it medicinally. My opinion is if you can handle your business/repsonsibilties and still be productive than smoke away. Unfortunatly though teenagers smoke and seem to do nothing productive in the mean time. The study makes perfect sense to me.
> Anyway BR, sorry for the off topic conversations man.


give your child something productive and stimulating to do and i assure you, if they are interested they will perform admirably under pressure. in certain instances cannabis can greatly improve mental stimulation and attention span. not only adults are sick.



BlackRoses said:


> Oh no that's completely within topic.. And Lacey that's a good study to know about, thanks! And true, I've never seed a kid stoned with brilliant ideas
> And I'm sure those kids will come to regret their decision when they eventually go out to buy a 1/4 oz. somewhere and see the prices..


have you ever seen a kid with brilliant ideas? if you have, that kid could more than likely benefit in several ways from the use of cannabis.

ive been buying ounces since i was 16 for dirt cheap. the only thing i regret is smoking it instead of eating/vaporizing. 

moral of the story- dont want your kids to be morons? take an active lead in their education and trust not in public education, for you do not know who is "educating" your kids.

all i can hope is that these children do not grow up to be adults that irresponsibly try to extort children for sex.



laceygirl said:


> The study was fascinating... Both groups were given marijuana at the appropriate time meaning when one group was juvenile and the other mature. They were then both taken off the marijuana for a period of three months. The task both groups had to perform was simple... Swim around this circular bowl about 1.5metres across, and find a platform. This was to test memory, everything was white, the liquid was white, as was the platform they had to find, but outside the bowl on the rooms white walls were colour cues to give direction, something the mice could associate as direction anyway..... The juveniles just kept swimming around having lots of trouble finding the platform but the adults had no problem.... It was amazing... This result was consistent throughout both test groups... If my kids want to smoke it then fine, but not till they are 21....


this could also prove that the benefits for adults are not as easily/greatly received, and that administration of this natural medicine to humans at younger ages may be more beneficial to them both spiritually, mentally, and physically than synthetic pharmaceuticals pushed on us by the same corporations running these tests. 

of course, it should not pushed on them, but information and knowledge should be shared equally.


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 21, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> The study was fascinating... Both groups were given marijuana at the appropriate time meaning when one group was juvenile and the other mature. They were then both taken off the marijuana for a period of three months. The task both groups had to perform was simple... Swim around this circular bowl about 1.5metres across, and find a platform. This was to test memory, everything was white, the liquid was white, as was the platform they had to find, but outside the bowl on the rooms white walls were colour cues to give direction, something the mice could associate as direction anyway..... The juveniles just kept swimming around having lots of trouble finding the platform but the adults had no problem.... It was amazing... This result was consistent throughout both test groups... If my kids want to smoke it then fine, but not till they are 21....


I agree, that's exactly what I've been saying for a while.. if you keep your kids away from weed, they'll find it from friends.. so it's better to inform them on the subject, and explain that it's only healthy when done at an healthy age.
Then you can just enjoy life and smoke how much you want


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 21, 2010)

fffuuudesu said:


> i cannot agree entirely. your brain develops over time by adjusting to sensory input. anytime you are not exercising your brain it will atrophy regardless of age. a simple child will most likely remain simple well past their 30s, and continue running lip till the day they die.
> 
> yes smoking anything can be bad for anybody given certain circumstances,so i would not recommend letting young children with developing lungs and and more "elastic" minds do what ever they feel. i have to say though, that the effects of cannabinoids on rats is not evidence that the same is true for humans.
> 
> ...


I agree completely on child education on drugs.
I mean I was brought up to believe that drugs in general are bad.. and everything the media says must be true, and I've evolved from this dilutional and naive mindset to becoming a real activist, not only for cannabis as a medicinal 
plant, but also other kinds of tryptamines found in nature like DMT and even Acids like LSD that aren't harmful at all if done right. But completely the opposite, can be life altering and a real treat to the mind.


----------



## fffuuudesu (Jul 21, 2010)

BlackRoses said:


> I agree, that's exactly what I've been saying for a while.. if you keep your kids away from weed, they'll find it from friends.. so it's better to inform them on the subject, and explain that it's only healthy when done at an healthy age.
> Then you can just enjoy life and smoke how much you want


and who is gonna know where or what their "friends" are getting. its better that you supply them with 100% certified organic homegrown=)


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 21, 2010)

fffuuudesu said:


> and who is gonna know where or what their "friends" are getting. its better that you supply them with 100% certified organic homegrown=)


I guess we'll see about that.. there's atleast 22 years remaining for me to plan that scenario out.. lol


----------



## fffuuudesu (Jul 21, 2010)

should plan for everything now and then push for the goals you need to come to fruition. save something unexpected might happen


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 22, 2010)

Hey guys, 

So I'm flushing 4 of the 7 ladies
The Blue Cheese is already done 50/50 on the trichs (8 week Blue Cheese.. wish I kept her clone.. could have crossed her with a G13 male and make something nice.., But I'm cutting it this Monday.. 
The 2 Milky Way I hope they'll be done by mid next week to harvest, 1 will probably be ready by Wednesday, but the other one I think maybe a few more days.
The Fruit Spirit I think will finish swelling mid next week and will be ready too.

The others are still on Overdrive and I think they'll be done in 2 weeks or so.

They're all rock hard buds, especially the Fruit Spirit is looking nice and fat.

Enjoy! and I'll have pics of the Blue Cheese harvest next week


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 22, 2010)

Wow looking very good BR! MMMMMM very good.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 22, 2010)

Very nice BR! This is a killer bud, great work.


----------



## rastadred22 (Jul 22, 2010)

looks great!!! love the grow


----------



## Lowphat (Jul 23, 2010)

Sweet lookin garden.


----------



## Someguy15 (Jul 23, 2010)

mmmm milky way is looking great, kiwi seeds > barneys farm, thanks for heads up I won't be buying any of their hermie shit seeds.


----------



## chainseeker (Jul 23, 2010)

Hell yeah BR your doing an excellent job.


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 23, 2010)

> rastadred22 said:
> 
> 
> > looks great!!! love the grow
> ...


Yooo guys thanks for all the great comments.. The ladies are looking gorgeous and I made a killer video tonight!
So be sure to check it out!


Sorry guys.. Youtube removed the music.. which makes the vid pretty boring..
I'll try to add it again tomorrow..


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 23, 2010)

Sweet video Bro, great song! Buds look amazing, that twin tower is pretty sick looking!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 23, 2010)

Hey br looking gooooooooooooood bro! How do you put the vid up on RIU like that?

EDIT:Never mind I figured it out.


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 24, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Sweet video Bro, great song! Buds look amazing, that twin tower is pretty sick looking!


Yeah too bad YouTube took it off.. had to add a different song.. that song was kick ass man..
It's allowed on youtube, just not on my video... 

[youtube]Inf9oysBb24[/youtube]



whodatnation said:


> Hey br looking gooooooooooooood bro! How do you put the vid up on RIU like that?
> 
> EDIT:Never mind I figured it out.


Glad


----------



## Str8 Smokin (Jul 24, 2010)

BlackRoses said:


>



whats up B.R. 
lookin very good bro
I was wondering what strain this 1 is?
I was given a clone and it looks just like that
later man


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 25, 2010)

Str8 Smokin said:


> whats up B.R.
> lookin very good bro
> I was wondering what strain this 1 is?
> I was given a clone and it looks just like that
> later man


lol that's the BlueberryxCheese from Barney's.. doesn't look like BlueCheese, but it smells really amazing though.. 


[youtube]10UYZYFWYfU[/youtube]


----------



## howak47 (Jul 25, 2010)

hell yea man looks great!! how far along are your blue cheese? keep up the good growing PEACE & 420


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 25, 2010)

howak47 said:


> hell yea man looks great!! how far along are your blue cheese? keep up the good growing PEACE & 420


Thanks bro, the BlueCheese are done actually.. just gave them their final flush and now their drying up and I'll cut them on Tuesday and hopefully dried on Saturday


----------



## Str8 Smokin (Jul 25, 2010)

damn bro ur room is lookin bad ass

Love how even ur canopy is,it keeps it lookin very clean

much respect yo...+rep when it lets me....


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 25, 2010)

Yo guys I took a sampler off one of my ladies' side buds.. It's actually a ripe bud trich's were about 60/40 as I could see.
I'm hanging this one up and hope it'll be dried by Wednesday.


----------



## rastadred22 (Jul 25, 2010)

woww lucky howd it smoke did u get high


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 25, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> woww lucky howd it smoke did u get high


No, I'm letting it dry off first.. 
I'll take a pic when it's dried and give a sample smoke report.


----------



## wonderblunder (Jul 25, 2010)

Looking good, I just missed it. Look forward to seeing whats next.......


----------



## rastadred22 (Jul 25, 2010)

BlackRoses said:


> No, I'm letting it dry off first..
> I'll take a pic when it's dried and give a sample smoke report.


oo ight kool so u just took a sample off to dry n not cut the whole thing down


----------



## machnak (Jul 25, 2010)

Good shit man. +Rep


----------



## chainseeker (Jul 25, 2010)

BlackRoses said:


> Yeah too bad YouTube took it off.. had to add a different song.. that song was kick ass man..
> It's allowed on youtube, just not on my video...
> 
> [youtube]Inf9oysBb24[/youtube]
> ...


Hell BR great song. AGAIN!
Hey are magic mushrooms legal there also?


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 26, 2010)

chainseeker said:


> Hell BR great song. AGAIN!
> Hey are magic mushrooms legal there also?


Mary Mary quite contrary
how does your garden grow?
Hydrophonic ultra supersonic
or does it grow naturally sloooooooow 

Shrooms are illegal to sell again here.. stupid tourists jumping out building windows to their death fucked up our system.. 
But coincidentally I'll be getting some Hawaiian pretty soon from a friend who just ordered a dome, so when that's done I'll be trippn like crazy.
I'm also getting 5-Meo-Dmt next week.. (contact me if you need some, willing to share the costs..)

If you don't know what it is.. then I'd recommend doing some research on YT.
Watch "DMT: the spirit molecule"


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 26, 2010)

wonderblunder said:


> Looking good, I just missed it. Look forward to seeing whats next.......


WB damn that's been a while now brotha.. glad to have you around for the harvest


----------



## chainseeker (Jul 26, 2010)

BlackRoses said:


> Mary Mary quite contrary
> how does your garden grow?
> Hydrophonic ultra supersonic
> or does it grow naturally sloooooooow
> ...


Stupid tourists.
I have a grow going got some Panama, Treasure Coast and Mazatapec jars colonizing right now.
DMT sounds insane def would like a report on that if ya don't mind.


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 26, 2010)

chainseeker said:


> Stupid tourists.
> I have a grow going got some Panama, Treasure Coast and Mazatapec jars colonizing right now.
> DMT sounds insane def would like a report on that if ya don't mind.


Oh I will, my friend gave me his report and I was literally blown away.. (had to come back by bus)
He saw beings and light and he got answers to every question and the great thing is, while you're in this 5th dimension, you're still conscious to your own thoughts..
You can be yourself while in a unexplainable state of mind and presence cause while tripping (which only lasts 11minutes) but the trip can be endless..
A friend told me his experience lasted about 8 minutes, but at some point he felt like he was in another place for months at a time.
I've even read people experiencing a whole 'nother life throughout a lifetime in this mere 8-12 minutes.

So This is something I had to come by and it's soo rare that I'm happy we found someone to provide us.


----------



## chainseeker (Jul 26, 2010)

Wow that is just absolutely fascinating.

This is now on the list (things I have to try before I die).


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 26, 2010)

So what started at 5, became 1 and now 0.
The BlueCheese was harvested today at about 50% amber on the trichs.. some even 70%.

I left some lower nugs hanging on the plant to ripe off this week. (I'd say there's about 10grams left).

The buds are filled with resin and very dense.
The smell is strong blueberry and light cheese.. I really like the smell.. one of my favorite smells on buds.
This is going to be a true connoisseur smoke, even though it came from Barney's....


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 26, 2010)

I hate blue cheese but I think I could handle this...lol looks delicious


----------



## rastadred22 (Jul 26, 2010)

looks good!! how did the sample taste?


----------



## Str8 Smokin (Jul 26, 2010)

very nice bro

hows about that tester nug

later


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 27, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> I hate blue cheese but I think I could handle this...lol looks delicious


lol it sure does.. very nice flowers.



rastadred22 said:


> looks good!! how did the sample taste?





Str8 Smokin said:


> very nice bro
> 
> hows about that tester nug
> 
> later



Thanks guys, the sampler is still drying, these comments have however made me curious, so I took a sampler off the sampler (lowest 2 buds) to air/slight heat dry them for 10min.
I'll give some updates in about an hour or less.. 
I don't like sampling wet buds, but since these are mine I won't mind.

I can say that the sampler's sampler smells very very fruity, looks white and covered in hairs all over.
Not the denses of buds, but these buds have probably seen little or no light during the grow, so I can't expect rock hard buds.. '



*update
Yea that was some nice smoke right there.. Ofcourse it felt like a wet bud, but it was dried pretty nicely under a Florescent bulb.. 
The taste was actually very nice from what I was expecting from a moist, uncured, airy bud dried under a light...
But it was fruity and the high is amazing, not a big stoner really, but that's what I expected too from this nug.
I will let the denser bud dry off completely and then do a full report guys.

I'm loving it though, it feels like I've been smoking rocks and finally got some real flowers.


----------



## Str8 Smokin (Jul 27, 2010)

BlackRoses said:


> I'm loving it though, it feels like I've been smoking rocks and finally got some real flowers.


feels great bro dont it?


----------



## rastadred22 (Jul 28, 2010)

thats wats up!!


----------



## M0de Grow (Jul 28, 2010)

looks amazing!


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 28, 2010)

Took 1 more girl down.. Left all the lower popcorn buds to ripen off on this one as well. I'm taking down the chunkiest of my Milky-Ways Friday evening.
It's already at 60/40 amber.. so above the recommendation.. 
But I gave it it's final flush yesterday and it should be all done tomorrow.

Then the Fruit Spirit and the others will have to go at a slower rate.

They still have alot of white hairs.. but I checked and double checked the resin glands and they're done!


----------



## Lowphat (Jul 28, 2010)

Just got some drool on my keyboard.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 28, 2010)

Top notch bud! Great work BR!


----------



## machnak (Jul 28, 2010)

Delicious.


----------



## rastadred22 (Jul 28, 2010)

niiiice!!! glad to have a front row seat on this grow!!!


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 29, 2010)

Love the comments guys Thanks!! and keep 'em coming 
Here's some pics of that previous sampler I took off.. it just finished drying today. 
I just rolled a joint with most of the lower buds and it's rocking guys!! the taste is so beautiful.. 
Sweet and Fruity, nothing spicy about this plant.. But the sweetness is uncanny to thing's I've smoked in the past.. 
Very very soft and bursting in this sweet flavor I still can't put my finger on what it reminds me off.. and this coming for a low bud.. I cannot wait.

I will give a full on report when the main cola's are dried and cured.

Enjoy this for now.

*oh yea nice long lasting high too guys.. even more then an hour and a shower I'm still pretty high.


----------



## rastadred22 (Jul 29, 2010)

looks beautiful jealous!!! my babi just started to sdhow sex today+


----------



## laceygirl (Jul 29, 2010)

Aces High...Lol....


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 29, 2010)

Nice Dank B-R.


----------



## Someguy15 (Jul 29, 2010)

So many red hairs. Nice stuff, wish we could smell.


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 30, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> looks beautiful jealous!!! my babi just started to sdhow sex today+


Congrats bro! Hope she turns out into a super female. 



laceygirl said:


> Aces High...Lol....





whodatnation said:


> Nice Dank B-R.





Someguy15 said:


> So many red hairs. Nice stuff, wish we could smell.


Thanks Guys!! they surely smell amazing!!! seriously the BlueCheese is pretty amazing, beautiful taste.. well flushed if I may so myself 

I think it'll be completely dried by tonight, so I'll take some buds pics of that aswell 
Then the Fruit Spirit.. which is now drying aswell.. will take more pics of the rack tonight.


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 30, 2010)

So I took down 1 more Milky-Way today. Well actually more like 4/5th of the plant again.. left all the lower buds to ripen up.


----------



## wonderblunder (Jul 31, 2010)

Hey brother... Bummer about the mushroom situation... Touristas..... Glad to hear things are lookin up for ya. DMT is easily made, and fascinating... I have been enlightened by many experiences, most of which was produced by some hipsters in a dorm room..... Sad to say but that is the only thing tin foil has come in handy for........ Hope all is well and keep it up.........


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 31, 2010)

wonderblunder said:


> Hey brother... Bummer about the mushroom situation... Touristas..... Glad to hear things are lookin up for ya. DMT is easily made, and fascinating... I have been enlightened by many experiences, most of which was produced by some hipsters in a dorm room..... Sad to say but that is the only thing tin foil has come in handy for........ Hope all is well and keep it up.........


DMT can indeed be quite easily extracted or you can make a tea with Ayahuasca. But 5-Meo-Dmt isn't as easy to come by and you can't make it at home. It's a designer drug and quite expensive at that aswell.
100 euros for 500mg. But 20mg is enough to get you into hyperspace. So on a per hit basis, it's very cheap.
Can't wait for my experience..


----------



## M0de Grow (Jul 31, 2010)

are you going to have a finnaly weight for all your plants? or at least for like one plant?


----------



## wonderblunder (Jul 31, 2010)

I have experienced DMT on several occasions. If you dont do enough you really wont "blast off". Worth doing for sure... If those are your kinds of things


----------



## BlackRoses (Aug 1, 2010)

M0de Grow said:


> are you going to have a finnaly weight for all your plants? or at least for like one plant?


I'll put the final weight for each plant up when I got it.
These plants are taking forever to dry...


----------



## BlackRoses (Aug 2, 2010)

Hey guys, I just had a first sample of the Fruit Spirit and it's really nice, lots of flavors and very stoned effect.
Texture is very nice, lots of hairs and THC on the buds.
The buds are completely dry, but the stems are still a bit bendy, so I'm leaving them another 24h to dry and them place them in vacuum sealed bags to ship


----------



## M0de Grow (Aug 2, 2010)

BlackRoses said:


> Hey guys, I just had a first sample of the Fruit Spirit and it's really nice, lots of flavors and very stoned effect.
> Texture is very nice, lots of hairs and THC on the buds.
> The buds are completely dry, but the stems are still a bit bendy, so I'm leaving them another 24h to dry and them place them in vacuum sealed bags to ship


ship ?


----------



## BlackRoses (Aug 3, 2010)

M0de Grow said:


> ship ?


Yeah, if you've traveled enough, you get to know people who'd pay plenty for some oz. but I don't sell to them..


----------



## Nitegazer (Aug 3, 2010)

Roses,

I just stopped over from Ninja's grow to look at your pics. Nice-- I'm certainly a little ways off from harvest, and it's good to see where my ladies will be in a week or so.


----------



## M0de Grow (Aug 3, 2010)

yeah like me )))


----------



## BlackRoses (Aug 3, 2010)

M0de Grow said:


> yeah like me )))


lol send me your email then

Here are some Fruit Spirit and Milky Way you'd like to enjoy on 
Total Weight and Smoke report coming when the whole plant is dry and weighted. 

*Fruit Spirit (1/3 of it)
*







*Milky Way (on the right a bit less then 2/3)*
This was the one I took a right bud off to sample.. Delicious!!!


----------



## Lowphat (Aug 3, 2010)

Nice!

View attachment 1078923


----------



## rastadred22 (Aug 3, 2010)

looks so good! the hair count on those buds are crazy!!! looks good! wish i could smell and taste


----------



## BlackRoses (Aug 3, 2010)

Lowphat said:


> Nice!
> 
> View attachment 1078923





rastadred22 said:


> looks so good! the hair count on those buds are crazy!!! looks good! wish i could smell and taste


Thanks guys, indeed the hair count is just staggering.. the buds are nice and compact, covered in hairs and THC, loads of smell, big flavor..
Can't say enough about it.. I love this strain.
The Fruit Spirit/BlueCheese combi is a real killer.. It's actually BlueberryxWhiteWidow x BlueberryxCheese.. So 1 good puff is all you need to feel fucking stoned.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Aug 3, 2010)

BlackRoses said:


> Yeah, if you've traveled enough, you get to know people who'd pay plenty for some oz. but I don't sell to them..


Haha, u dont need to have travelled, just b part of an Internet Forum where ppl Love to smoke Good Bud!!
I know i'd pay for that, so thats a good job indeed!


Nitegazer said:


> Roses,
> 
> I just stopped over from Ninja's grow to look at your pics. Nice-- I'm certainly a little ways off from harvest, and it's good to see where my ladies will be in a week or so.


Haha, thanks for the free publicity!!


----------



## BlackRoses (Aug 3, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> Haha, u dont need to have travelled, just b part of an Internet Forum where ppl Love to smoke Good Bud!!
> I know i'd pay for that, so thats a good job indeed!


Agreed, and you get better prices and quality.
That's how I find my dealers anyways


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Aug 3, 2010)

BlackRoses said:


> Agreed, and you get better prices and quality.
> That's how I find my dealers anyways


Haha, yeah but its legal there.. Cant exactly hit people up on the forum's here with 'Hey can we meet up and exchange Cash for Bud?' Ppl presume ur a Cop & tell u to go suck a fat one..


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 3, 2010)

I just became legal and still cant wrap my head around the idea.... I know its ok but still kinda feels weird.


----------



## rastadred22 (Aug 3, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> Haha, yeah but its legal there.. Cant exactly hit people up on the forum's here with 'Hey can we meet up and exchange Cash for Bud?' Ppl presume ur a Cop & tell u to go suck a fat one..


 
its not legal only legal in coffee shops


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 3, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> its not legal only legal in coffee shops


Im pretty sure patient to patient transactions are perfectly legal where Im at but my gut still says "BAD IDEA DIP SHIT"



EDIT: Just noticed the letters D.E.A in IDEA.... probably the homegrown talking.


----------



## rastadred22 (Aug 3, 2010)

lol! didnt kno u was a patient i was talkin bout for the non patients lucky guy!!


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Aug 3, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> its not legal only legal in coffee shops


Didnt know. Still, i think it would take a pretty hard-line cop to bother to bust you for it though wouldnt it?


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Aug 4, 2010)

looks tasty, nice work


----------



## BlackRoses (Aug 4, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> Haha, yeah but its legal there.. Cant exactly hit people up on the forum's here with 'Hey can we meet up and exchange Cash for Bud?' Ppl presume ur a Cop & tell u to go suck a fat one..





whodatnation said:


> I just became legal and still cant wrap my head around the idea.... I know its ok but still kinda feels weird.





rastadred22 said:


> its not legal only legal in coffee shops





whodatnation said:


> Im pretty sure patient to patient transactions are perfectly legal where Im at but my gut still says "BAD IDEA DIP SHIT"
> 
> 
> EDIT: Just noticed the letters D.E.A in IDEA.... probably the homegrown talking.





rastadred22 said:


> lol! didnt kno u was a patient i was talkin bout for the non patients lucky guy!!





XxNinjaxX said:


> Didnt know. Still, i think it would take a pretty hard-line cop to bother to bust you for it though wouldnt it?


lol well let me address all the issues at once..
Here it's permitted to have up to 5 plants per household, after that you get 500 euros / additional plant fine up to 5k
If they notice you're a supplier (30 plants or more) you'll get fined on a different calculation.
They'll calculate your pots, the amount of lighting you're using and how much you would have made on the streets at a fare price of 1800 euro/Kg (which is fucking fair of them to do cause the street price now-adays is 3500 for 8 weeks 4000 for 9 weeks and up to 5500 for any Haze longer then 9 wks.
But you can only get fined up to 25k, so big suppliers tend to try and hit 25k in profits at the first time, so they can cover their bills if anything happens on the 2nd run.
Here it's pretty much impossible to get locked up for growing weed, cause the economy depends on coffeeshops and it's illegal to grow more then 5 plants for EVERYONE incl. coffeeshop owners..

So what the gov. does is cover an eye at coffeeshop owners to where they get their supplies from.. all they care about is that the taxes are being paid.
So they know the weed is coming from us.. home growers, so they don't bust us, they only bust big timers once every month..
But trust me, there are 1000's of coffeeshops throughout this country, no way demand can get supplied if cops were harassing people like me.
But on the other hand.. I can get anywhere from 3.50 up to 4.50/gram at coffeeshops, but there are people in other parts of the world who are willing to pay 8.50USD /gram on good quality herb, that's 8 euros.. for them it's fucking cheap, but for anyone that's willing to sell.. it's gold cause they won't be able to get that much here in shops... not even dreaming.. 
So what they realized here is vacuum seal the herb, put it in a envelope that fits in any mailbox and send it out.. envelopes never get scanned, way too many of those going by the second. What they do is sometimes have dogs standing on the conveyor belts with their noses down.. but that's where the vacuum sealer comes in.. if the air particles in the envelope where the weed is can't interact with the particles on the outside, then dogs can't smell it. No animal on this planet can. Cause it's a nose, not a IR device..

And honestly, selling weed is so normal here, we got a webforum devoted to dealer: http://wiet.startkabel.nl/forum/?sub=1&n=2&id=
I know you can't understand the language, but just flip through the pages and read the descriptions, you'll see noticeable names  



#1Raiderfan420 said:


> looks tasty, nice work


Thanks brotha! 


You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later. (lol never seen this one before..)


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Aug 4, 2010)

Great looking pull there BR should keep that MW a staple in that garden loving the trichs. 

Shits pretty bad ass. Over in the states you pay atleast 20 bucks a gr for decent quality sensimillia good stuff is 25 and sometimes 30 bucks a gr. Can't wait to be legel in CO!!!


----------



## BlackRoses (Aug 4, 2010)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Great looking pull there BR should keep that MW a staple in that garden loving the trichs.
> 
> Shits pretty bad ass. Over in the states you pay atleast 20 bucks a gr for decent quality sensimillia good stuff is 25 and sometimes 30 bucks a gr. Can't wait to be legel in CO!!!


Damn that's expensive.. I hate to be you guys


----------



## BlackRoses (Aug 4, 2010)

*Blue Cheese
Total weight: 51.8 gr*/* ~1.8oz.*

Some Dry Milky Way action..


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 4, 2010)

OH YES! YES! YES! AHHHHHHH.... time for a cig and a nap hehehe.


----------



## rastadred22 (Aug 4, 2010)

damn man that bud looks soo tasty


----------



## Someguy15 (Aug 4, 2010)

Dank ass bud man wish I could sample it. Milky way looks to be a keeper... congrats on a successful harvest.


----------



## machnak (Aug 4, 2010)

Bud looks delicious!


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Aug 4, 2010)

That is some crazy Shit you got going on over there. In nor cal the clubs will give 8 or 9 per gram for the top shelf and sell it for 18- 20 to the patients. That's indoor ofcourse, still nuts that the clubs are the ones profiting and the grower and patient get the shaft. The clubs used to pay more, but so many growers now.

As for that message, I get it all the time because I give rep in spurts. or like in your case I have to spread some rep before giving you anymore, but its coming.


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Aug 5, 2010)

Great looking buds, i was going to make a trip to amsterdam but i heard buying in coffee shops is not permitted so i changed my vaca destination. im going to Cali. 
hows the atmosphere out there in Amersterdam?


----------



## M0de Grow (Aug 5, 2010)

looks great!


----------



## BlackRoses (Aug 10, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> OH YES! YES! YES! AHHHHHHH.... time for a cig and a nap hehehe.





rastadred22 said:


> damn man that bud looks soo tasty





Someguy15 said:


> Dank ass bud man wish I could sample it. Milky way looks to be a keeper... congrats on a successful harvest.





machnak said:


> Bud looks delicious!





#1Raiderfan420 said:


> That is some crazy Shit you got going on over there. In nor cal the clubs will give 8 or 9 per gram for the top shelf and sell it for 18- 20 to the patients. That's indoor ofcourse, still nuts that the clubs are the ones profiting and the grower and patient get the shaft. The clubs used to pay more, but so many growers now.
> 
> As for that message, I get it all the time because I give rep in spurts. or like in your case I have to spread some rep before giving you anymore, but its coming.


9$/gram still isn't as cheap as what we get here.. 3.50 and 4.50..
Coffeeshops and dispensaries are the best business to run "



passthatsh!t23 said:


> Great looking buds, i was going to make a trip to amsterdam but i heard buying in coffee shops is not permitted so i changed my vaca destination. im going to Cali.
> hows the atmosphere out there in Amersterdam?


Not true, if you're older then 18, you can enter any coffeeshop in The Netherlands and buy your own medicine.. 
All you need is a passport to show your age. 



M0de Grow said:


> looks great!





Thanks for the comments guys!!!


----------



## BlackRoses (Aug 10, 2010)

##Total-Weight##
1oz=~28gr

*Blue Cheese*
Total weight: 51.8 gr

*Milky Way (Right)*
Total weight: 50.0gr

*Fruit Spirit*
Total weight: 51.0 gr

Very peculiar weighting results there.. all 3 first harvest came out at roughly 51.0 grams hmm..
And even though the BC wasn't as chunky lookn as the others, the nugs each packed plenty of weight.

4 left


----------



## rastadred22 (Aug 10, 2010)

wow! all i can say here


----------



## M0de Grow (Aug 11, 2010)

do you still have to harvest more? SLH?


----------



## BlackRoses (Aug 11, 2010)

M0de Grow said:


> do you still have to harvest more? SLH?


Yeah still the SLH and 1 MW left, but It's going down tonight or probably tomorrow night.


----------



## BlackRoses (Aug 11, 2010)

Hey guys,

Is there anyone who's willing to sample a gram of my Milky-Way and fill in my smoke report for me?

Sampler will be sent in a small vacuum sealed package in a small envelope with 100% no scent leakage, anywhere around the world.
Safety arrangements will get met.

How to participate:

Guess the total amount I'm going to yield on all 4 Milky-Ways and the person closest to the amount will win.
* Use google to convert oz into grams (x oz = ? grams)

50grams is the minimum ofcourse 

anyone can play.. results will be given when the final MW is weighted in 1 week I think.

Good luck I guess


----------



## rastadred22 (Aug 11, 2010)

204grams...idk dat be sick and i think dat be ur total off of 4 mws


----------



## BlackRoses (Aug 11, 2010)

https://www.rollitup.org/members/rastadred22-264368.html*rastadred22: 204gr
**Pon De Floor: 210gr
**medicard**: 187.3gr
**Someguy15: 195gr*
*Lowphat*: *201gr
**Str8 Smokin: 205.5gr
**quickrip: 215gr
**#1Raiderfan420: 248gr*


----------



## Someguy15 (Aug 11, 2010)

It's going to be close to 50 ea I imagine, so maybe 195g?


----------



## Pon De Floor (Aug 11, 2010)

i'll be optimistic and say 210g!


----------



## medicard (Aug 11, 2010)

187.3 is my guess


----------



## Lowphat (Aug 11, 2010)

My guess 201g ... good luck with your harvest.

LowView attachment 1093350


----------



## brock (Aug 11, 2010)

hey man just looked at all your pics youve got a lovely crop on the go!!!!!!!!!

i'll have a guess a 202g


----------



## BlackRoses (Aug 11, 2010)

brock said:


> hey man just looked at all your pics youve got a lovely crop on the go!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i'll have a guess a 202g


Thanks bro!! can only allow people that have been a little active on the journal to compete though, otherwise you'd have every other guy making an account to get some free grass lol
but nice guess


----------



## rastadred22 (Aug 11, 2010)

lol dats funni!


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 11, 2010)

207g
Lucky number 7!


----------



## M0de Grow (Aug 11, 2010)

whens the SLH going down?


----------



## Str8 Smokin (Aug 11, 2010)

whats up man,what a great idea

ima guess 205.5g


----------



## quickrip (Aug 11, 2010)

Ok bro Im gonna have to take a crack at this. Im thinkin every one is a little low. Ill place my guess at 215. Good prop too.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Aug 12, 2010)

OK, I will take a stab at it. I am assuming there are 4 MW plants and judging by the pic below of the little buds you took early and by the pictures of it in the grow room, it should yeild a little heavier than the others. Therefore, my guesstimate is 248 grams or an average of 62 grams per plant.


----------



## BlackRoses (Aug 12, 2010)

quickrip said:


> Ok bro Im gonna have to take a crack at this. Im thinkin every one is a little low. Ill place my guess at 215. Good prop too.





#1Raiderfan420 said:


> OK, I will take a stab at it. I am assuming there are 4 MW plants and judging by the pic below of the little buds you took early and by the pictures of it in the grow room, it should yeild a little heavier than the others. Therefore, my guesstimate is 248 grams or an average of 62 grams per plant.


HIHI 
Fun stuff guys.. lol


----------



## MoonCheese (Aug 12, 2010)

Great grow BlackRoses!
Glad to have just read all 53 pages while at work haha.

After visiting many forums I come to this conclusion: ROLLITUP is where its at!! =)

Quick question: How many gallons is the pot youre growing in?

PS: Visited the dam last summer, only the best 10 days of my LIFE haha.
Sad to hear idiot tourists fucked up selling of shrooms though.
I decided I will be retiring and dieing in Amsterdam, favorite place in the world =)


----------



## BlackRoses (Aug 12, 2010)

MoonCheese said:


> Great grow BlackRoses!
> Glad to have just read all 53 pages while at work haha.
> 
> After visiting many forums I come to this conclusion: ROLLITUP is where its at!! =)
> ...


Thanks for the compliment bro!! Those are 8 gal pots, filled about 6gal full.. (ran out of soil) 
A'dam is awesome, And I'm pretty sure you spent most of those days in coffeeshops.. lol


----------



## brock (Aug 12, 2010)

BlackRoses said:


> Thanks bro!! can only allow people that have been a little active on the journal to compete though, otherwise you'd have every other guy making an account to get some free grass lol
> but nice guess


safe man safe I understand, got excited when I saw it lol.

lovely crop tho!!! maybe you can help me, do you live in Amsterdam?


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Aug 14, 2010)

You have what 4 MWs?? I'm gonna take a stab and say a lil over 2 ozs per plant so hmmmm right at 257 grams lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 14, 2010)

247.5 bob... lol


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Aug 15, 2010)

I cannot receive Buds in the Mail cos of our Shit Laws / Good Customs. Therefore i cannot win & will guess something ridiculous & hopefully it will materialise for you.

Ninja's Guess is : 453Grams. A true Pound! You deserve it my man!


----------



## BlackRoses (Aug 15, 2010)

*##Voting Results##

rastadred22: 204gr
Pon De Floor: 210gr
medicard: 187.3gr
Someguy15: 195gr
Lowphat: 201gr
Str8 Smokin: 205.5gr
quickrip: 215gr
#1Raiderfan420: 248gr
greenfirekilla420: 257gr
whodatnation: 247.5gr
XxNinjaxX: 453gr (lol hope you win dude )
Mode Grow: 230gr
*


----------



## M0de Grow (Aug 16, 2010)

230gr


----------



## BlackRoses (Aug 19, 2010)

It's been really damp lately, lots of rain, cold.. just same old fucked up weather here. So the last MW after 9 days still isn't completely dry.. RH is at about 50-60% day/night in the closet.
But I think 48 more hours under these conditions.


----------



## N!pples (Aug 19, 2010)

Lovin it! Keep up the good work my friend!!!! 

N!ps


----------



## rastadred22 (Aug 19, 2010)

hell yea cant wait to here this total weight


----------



## BlackRoses (Aug 20, 2010)

*##Voting Results##

rastadred22: 204gr
Pon De Floor: 210gr
medicard: 187.3gr
Someguy15: 195gr
Lowphat: 201gr
Str8 Smokin: 205.5gr
quickrip: 215gr
#1Raiderfan420: 248gr
greenfirekilla420: 257gr
whodatnation: 247.5gr
XxNinjaxX: 453gr (lol hope you win dude )
Mode Grow: 230gr


*Got most of the plant weighted.. still 2 small tops left to completely dry and I'll reveal the winner..*

*So last time to give your weight


----------



## rastadred22 (Aug 20, 2010)

cant wait!!!! lol


----------



## M0de Grow (Aug 20, 2010)

agh i want to know really bad


----------



## Lowphat (Aug 20, 2010)

Any new pix? 

Low


----------



## Someguy15 (Aug 20, 2010)

Man I want to know the outcome of the competition!


----------



## BlackRoses (Aug 21, 2010)

Lowphat said:


> Any new pix?
> 
> Low



Here goes.. this is pretty much everything harvested from the final 2 Milky Way's..
As I said.. there are still like 2 small cola's left hanging, so I'll probably reveal the winner tonight 








Some ice-o-lator fun


----------



## Str8 Smokin (Aug 21, 2010)

looks really nice bro


----------



## Lowphat (Aug 21, 2010)

Looks delicious B.R. 

Low


----------



## rastadred22 (Aug 21, 2010)

hell yea i want that gram! on d egde of my seat waitin fa results


----------



## medicard (Aug 21, 2010)

ooooohhh!!!! that looks tastey......


----------



## M0de Grow (Aug 22, 2010)

mee too!!!!! i want to know!


----------



## BlackRoses (Aug 22, 2010)

Str8 Smokin said:


> looks really nice bro





Lowphat said:


> Looks delicious B.R. View attachment 1110952
> 
> Low





rastadred22 said:


> hell yea i want that gram! on d egde of my seat waitin fa results





medicard said:


> ooooohhh!!!! that looks tastey......





M0de Grow said:


> mee too!!!!! i want to know!



Thanks guys, I finally got the results on the Milky-Way's
I'm pretty happy with them, but I can't wait to do better. 


Full results:

Milky Way (Right):
Total weight: *50.0gr*
Milky-Way (L. Center):
Total weight: *64.1gr*
Milky-Way (Left):
Total weight: *68.5gr*
Milky-Way (Center):
Total weight: *80.7gr*

Total: *263.3 grams (~9.3 ounces)*


##Voting Results##

rastadred22: 204gr
Pon De Floor: 210gr
medicard: 187.3gr
Someguy15: 195gr
Lowphat: 201gr
Str8 Smokin: 205.5gr
quickrip: 215gr
#1Raiderfan420: 248gr
*greenfirekilla420: 257gr (Winner!!)*
whodatnation: 247.5gr
XxNinjaxX: 453gr
Mode Grow: 230gr


----------



## Lowphat (Aug 22, 2010)

Congrats to greenfirekilla420 !

And thanx BlackRoses for the fun.....enjoy your crop,looks tasty. 

Peace 

Low


----------



## BlackRoses (Aug 22, 2010)

Lowphat said:


> Congrats to greenfirekilla420 !
> 
> And thanx BlackRoses for the fun.....enjoy your crop,looks tasty.
> 
> ...


lol brotha, I c you underestimated my crop


----------



## Lowphat (Aug 22, 2010)

BlackRoses said:


> lol brotha, I c you underestimated my crop


 I'm happy I was wrong and that your crop was bigger....more for you to enjoy bro.
I hope I'm half as successful as you were, with my first grow.LoL
Thanx again....and if ya get a chance swing by my journal and let me know what ya think of my grow.

Peace

Low


----------



## rastadred22 (Aug 22, 2010)

congrattss!!! im glad i was wrong too dats alot of erb my friend congrats greenfirekilla420 !


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Aug 22, 2010)

Nice work man! That damn Greenfire came in and guessed 9 grams over me..lol I got sandwiched in there. Hey you'll have to see if they lose a another 10-12 grams after curing. JK 
Congrats on finishing up the harvest and you definatly have me interested in the milky way now. I saw the seeds on the attuded bank. How is the quality? I will e looking forward to the smoke report.


----------



## BlackRoses (Aug 22, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Nice work man! That damn Greenfire came in and guessed 9 grams over me..lol I got sandwiched in there. Hey you'll have to see if they lose a another 10-12 grams after curing. JK
> Congrats on finishing up the harvest and you definatly have me interested in the milky way now. I saw the seeds on the attuded bank. How is the quality? I will e looking forward to the smoke report.


lol indeed, I actually guessed it would fall between the 2 of you, but the final top had a nice 13grams to it, and so you came 2nd 
Yea I'm also looking forward to the smoke report, gfk just has to reply back now 
I really like the Milky Way myself, very sweet flavor, good kick to it, nice for day and night time.


----------



## BlackRoses (Aug 23, 2010)

##Yield##
Blue Cheese:
Total weight: 51.8 gr

Milky Way (Right):
Total weight: 50.0gr

Fruit Spirit:
Total weight: 51.0 gr

Milky-Way (L. Center):
Total weight: 64.1gr

Milky-Way (Left):
Total weight: 68.5gr

Milky-Way (Center):
Total weight: 80.7gr

Super Lemon Haze: 
Total weight: 80.9gr

(oddly similar some of those nr.'s don't you think?)


Total yield: 447grams = 0.98 lbs. (lol almost hit 1... but given the fact I lost 4 plants.. it's not too bad..)


----------



## Lowphat (Aug 23, 2010)

Great job B.R. View attachment 1115284

Low


----------



## rastadred22 (Aug 23, 2010)

wow! cant wait for the next journal!


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Aug 26, 2010)

YO YO I replied to your messege with my own pm to you brother!!! Thanks I'm excited and looking forward to the mailbox in the coming weeks...


----------



## BlackRoses (Aug 27, 2010)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> YO YO I replied to your messege with my own pm to you brother!!! Thanks I'm excited and looking forward to the mailbox in the coming weeks...


Like finally..


----------



## Someguy15 (Aug 28, 2010)

Nice work man. Hows plans for the next rounds coming?


----------



## BlackRoses (Aug 29, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Nice work man. Hows plans for the next rounds coming?


Well bro, Friday evening I went to my buddy's party and there was this guy who works and is like friends and team mate of all these TH Seeds guys.
So I ofcourse not affraid of asking, asked how can I get part of that fucking club, he was like oh we can hook you up with anything.. I was like really? 
I said how about 50 Darkstar clones..?? he's like no problem, just call me when you need them and we'll have to discuss some security measures.. 
so you can basically see the expression on my face right there..

With hopefully the whole TH Seeds as my lineup to choose from
I'll be setting up an 18 site True Aeroponic system and I'll start with 36 clones under 2x 600W.
I went through the whole TH Seeds list and the 2 I like the most are Darkstar and Lambo (Rambo).. Those look like keepers.
I've tried DS at the Cannabis Cup and it was one of if not the strongest strain I've ever tried.

But the Jamaican Haze x Jamaican Purple on the Lambo is what's calling me out 
Decisions decisions..


----------



## rastadred22 (Aug 29, 2010)

BlackRoses said:


> Well bro, Friday evening I went to my buddy's party and there was this guy who works and is like friends and team mate of all these TH Seeds guys.
> So I ofcourse not affraid of asking, asked how can I get part of that fucking club, he was like oh we can hook you up with anything.. I was like really?
> I said how about 50 Darkstar clones..?? he's like no problem, just call me when you need them and we'll have to discuss some security measures..
> so you can basically see the expression on my face right there..
> ...




luckkkky bastarrrd! lol thats whats up wish we had oppertunities like that here! cant wait to see this next journal!!


----------



## Lowphat (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm looking forward to your next grow too.I checked out those plants(Darkstar-Lambo)....look very tasty.

Peace

Low


----------



## M0de Grow (Aug 30, 2010)

Milky Way is an amazing strain! and id say you grew yours pretty nice!

excited to see what you grow next!


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Aug 30, 2010)

you lucky lucky bastard!!! TH seeds is by far my fav seed company. Got bomb ass genes!!! Can't wait to see what you can do in hydro/aero!!


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 4, 2010)

Just ordered pretty much everything I need for my new True Aeroponic grow journal.

it's pretty much based on the system seen below, but that one costs about 875 euros(+- another expenses would total 1000 euros) the one I just fully ordered to fit my specific room design is going to cost 350euros all together.
It's basically a DIY project, I ordered those Mapito Quantigo pots (same one used in the system above) which costs 2.50 incl. drain pipe. 
So I ordered 18 and found a website where they make plastic stuff and you can order pvc plates at measurements. 
I'm going to let them make 18 covers for me and I'll add 2x 3" Net pots at 2x 360º Aeroponic misters, in each pot for maximum root exposure.
The most difficult thing to find was actually a Rubbermaid rez. those things are almost impossible to find in Holland..


----------



## M0de Grow (Sep 4, 2010)

looks pretty awesome


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Sep 4, 2010)

That is gonna be a sweet set-up. Crazy that its hard to find rubbermade in Holland, you can get every size and shape here in the us at almost any dept store. I will be watching this close, your sparking ideas in my head . Lol I have looked at nft and dwc, but aero might be the way to go.


----------



## chainseeker (Sep 4, 2010)

How's it going BR been a while.
Nice pull.
I'm very interested in the SLH any extra info would be cool.
As far as growing and smoking.
I have two going but one just wont flower.
The one that is flowering is special though.
I'm in love.


----------



## machnak (Sep 4, 2010)

Looked fantastic!

Can't wait to see the new grow!


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 6, 2010)

machnak said:


> Looked fantastic!
> 
> Can't wait to see the new grow!


Thanks bro, next one is going to be 1 strain, but lots of buds and I'm pretty sure a journal quite different from the others here.


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 6, 2010)

chainseeker said:


> How's it going BR been a while.
> Nice pull.
> I'm very interested in the SLH any extra info would be cool.
> As far as growing and smoking.
> ...


Yoo's well the SLH turned out to be my biggest yielder by less then 1 gram 
But nonetheless she received same treatment and outperformed the rest. 
Unfortunately I've been to the 2009 High Times Cannabis Cup and I tried the SLH at GHS's booth and this wasn't it.
However it's a strong strain, has some lemon influences on the exhale and it's really stoned. 
But it's not the winning strain, and I'll have to look for it in the future.
Cause the real SLH winner was unbelievable, the taste was like biting on a Lemon, soo extreme, and the high was HIGH and not stoned like the Super Silver Haze pheno I got, which is more of a head high, body stoned fealing.
If yours happens to be a good genetic, then you're in luck, it'll be high yielding and mind blowingly good so keep it!


----------



## M0de Grow (Sep 6, 2010)

SO whats on your mind for strains? I know you where thinking Lambo for the 55day flowering but if you could get Mendocino Madness its flowering says only 45 days... and with you leaving in December that sounds good haha but if you deiced that doesn't matter id love to see Darkstar! ahha


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 6, 2010)

M0de Grow said:


> SO whats on your mind for strains? I know you where thinking Lambo for the 55day flowering but if you could get Mendocino Madness its flowering says only 45 days... and with you leaving in December that sounds good haha but if you deiced that doesn't matter id love to see Darkstar! ahha


True, but I read some reviews and Rambo was the only weed TH seeds actually recommends from their whole line.. 
their proud of that strain and I think they'll be really glad I chose that particular strain and they'll probably agree to the terms. (I still haven't called them back).. I'm waiting to build my system first.
But then again I got some nice plants in my garden that are vegging.. got some G13xHazex? I also got my Milky Way clone I kept from the left MW.
And I still got my Fruit Spirit clone, keeping her short.. I'm sure she'll do very well in an Aeroponic system.. and I love her taste.

So if I don't get the clones, I'll take some here. If I do get the Lambo clones, then I'll give my friend the females and I'll keep the males for pollen selection. They all look great and real Sativa's








This is TH Seeds Rambo grown organically by themselves.. If I get can a clone from that motherplant.. I'll be the happiest guy in Holland.
Although it looks leafy, I think that because of the way it was grown. But very resinous though..
I don't do organics, I'll make sure that bud is nice and swollen


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Sep 6, 2010)

Damn man, those look gorgeous. So sticky!! Great work!


----------



## laceygirl (Sep 8, 2010)

Bloody beautiful...> Well done, my hats off to you sir.....


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Sep 9, 2010)

BlackRoses said:


> True, but I read some reviews and Rambo was the only weed TH seeds actually recommends from their whole line..
> their proud of that strain and I think they'll be really glad I chose that particular strain and they'll probably agree to the terms. (I still haven't called them back).. I'm waiting to build my system first.
> But then again I got some nice plants in my garden that are vegging.. got some G13xHazex? I also got my Milky Way clone I kept from the left MW.
> And I still got my Fruit Spirit clone, keeping her short.. I'm sure she'll do very well in an Aeroponic system.. and I love her taste.
> ...


 
The organically grown buds tend to be a bit more leafy but they LOAD on the taste though let me tell ya. If i ever get back to a place where I can grow I'm doing a side by side with my organics and then gonna pick out a chem line maybe AN.


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 10, 2010)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> The organically grown buds tend to be a bit more leafy but they LOAD on the taste though let me tell ya. If i ever get back to a place where I can grow I'm doing a side by side with my organics and then gonna pick out a chem line maybe AN.


That sounds like a journal I'd definitely want to follow.
But yea from here on I'm going hydro, so no more soil bags for this grower


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Sep 13, 2010)

I hear ya man. Ive told myself the same thing brother. No more having to water those big ass pots in my shower and then waiting for all the water to drain out. Next run I do will be all 5gl dwc, that way my plants never leave their spot under the light.


----------



## Lowphat (Sep 13, 2010)

Just watched a few of your You Tube vidz...stoned.
Very kool......and loved the music.

Peace

Low


----------



## Short Bus (Sep 14, 2010)

I read your whole thread on the hermie BCs, and I should have listened. Thought since I had dispensary clones from across the globe I'd be ok. 1 Blue Cheese hermied, screwed my whole perpetual up for 2 cycles cuz I didn't see it soon enough. I feel your pain, mang. Anyone reading, Blue Cheese in general should be avoided.


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys..
Unfortunately I'm not going with TH-Seeds anymore, those guys are douchebags.. they wanted to charge me.. Don't got money to pay for clones when I have a house full of plants.
So I decided to go with my Milky Way again 
I germinated 5 G13Haze seeds, 1 was a runt, so I threw it away. Then I triggered flowering to sex them and today I found 2 males, so there's 2 left and one I won't use cause it's got very long node spacing.
Don't need an airy plant.. So if the other one shows sex and it seems like a good female, I'd think about it.. but for now I'm planning on 18 Milky Way's and veg them for bout 2 weeks.
Will have the new journal up by then.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Sep 17, 2010)

BlackRoses said:


> Thanks for the comments guys..
> Unfortunately I'm not going with TH-Seeds anymore, those guys are douchebags.. they wanted to charge me.. Don't got money to pay for clones when I have a house full of plants.
> So I decided to go with my Milky Way again
> I germinated 5 G13Haze seeds, 1 was a runt, so I threw it away. Then I triggered flowering to sex them and today I found 2 males, so there's 2 left and one I won't use cause it's got very long node spacing.
> ...


Bummer on the TH Seeds thing. Can't go wrong with the Milky Way though.


----------



## M0de Grow (Sep 18, 2010)

wow im excited! the g13 haze has got my attention and milky way is always a winner!


----------



## Someguy15 (Sep 18, 2010)

I'll be watchin man, hit us with the link soon.


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 19, 2010)

Just finished the basic setup, had to upload a pic to keep you guys updated..


----------



## rastadred22 (Sep 19, 2010)

lookin good! cant wait


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Sep 19, 2010)

SWEET!!!


----------



## Lowphat (Sep 20, 2010)

Can't wait to see that room filled with BIG BUDZ!

Nice set up bro. 



Low


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks 4 the comments guys, 
Here's an additional pic of some drilling I was just doing.. Hope to be done soon.


----------



## M0de Grow (Sep 21, 2010)

haha nice! im pumped


----------



## Someguy15 (Sep 22, 2010)

gearin up... Can't wait to see the finished design, and with some plants in there!


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 22, 2010)

M0de Grow said:


> haha nice! im pumped





Someguy15 said:


> gearin up... Can't wait to see the finished design, and with some plants in there!


lol I can't wait either guys.. I'm very patient with the delivery of the sprayers and Sure to Grow cubes etc.
So hopefully I'll have everything set up asap.


----------



## quickrip (Sep 23, 2010)

Wow man looks great. Id love to see a more detailed walk through with pics and descriptions of how it all works. I know that takes a lot of time so no worries if you cant do it. Great job Blackroses.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Sep 24, 2010)

Very nice set-up you are working on there man. I am with quick, it would be cool to see the detailed progression. I am excited to see how it turns out man.


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 25, 2010)

Little update.. 2/3 done now.. next week I will definitely have my new journal up guys..
Here's a little more progress..


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 25, 2010)

very nice BR!


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 26, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> very nice BR!


Thanks brotha!! 
The progress is moving extremely slow, cause I'm out budgeted and I had to wait 2 weeks for an order to arrive from the states with the Sure To Grow cubes and 360º Ez-clone sprayers.


----------



## quickrip (Sep 26, 2010)

Looks so cool, but also like a lot of work.


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 26, 2010)

quickrip said:


> Looks so cool, but also like a lot of work.


Oh yea!! these DIY projects are cheaper on the wallet, but you need alot of patience.. 
Once I'm done it'll be a real pleasure to run though.. 24h recirculating feeding, so all I'll need to do is topping off and monitor the EC and PH meter.


----------



## Someguy15 (Sep 26, 2010)

BlackRoses said:


> Oh yea!! these DIY projects are cheaper on the wallet, but you need alot of patience..
> Once I'm done it'll be a real pleasure to run though.. 24h recirculating feeding, so all I'll need to do is topping off and monitor the EC and PH meter.


 If you have a 24/7 system I would get a continuous monitor. Maybe like 150-200 and a quick glance is all ya need. I'll be tuned for the new journal man, u got veggies going now?


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 26, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> If you have a 24/7 system I would get a continuous monitor. Maybe like 150-200 and a quick glance is all ya need. I'll be tuned for the new journal man, u got veggies going now?


That was actually the most expensive thing I had to purchase this run.. I now have a Hanna grocheck combo PH/EC monitor.. it was the cheapest one on the market for 206 euros (~275USD)
They sell these in the US for under 200 USD.. grow equipment is fucking expensive a country synonymous with weed growing... oh well what can you do.
Expensive hobby I guess 

Btw. I was thinking about taking clones directly in the system.. since it's an Aeroponic system, should root within 4 days.
My question is, can I use my normal HPS lamp to root these clones? I'll have to place it pretty high above the canopy. Anyone has experience with this?


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 26, 2010)

Here we go guys:

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/370644-blackroses-milky-way-true-aeroponic.html#post4695651


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Sep 27, 2010)

BlackRoses said:


> That was actually the most expensive thing I had to purchase this run.. I now have a Hanna grocheck combo PH/EC monitor.. it was the cheapest one on the market for 206 euros (~275USD)
> They sell these in the US for under 200 USD.. grow equipment is fucking expensive a country synonymous with weed growing... oh well what can you do.
> Expensive hobby I guess
> 
> ...


Hey BR, does that monitor have dual sensors so you can run it to seperate reserviors?


----------



## quickrip (Sep 27, 2010)

BlackRoses said:


> Btw. I was thinking about taking clones directly in the system.. since it's an Aeroponic system, should root within 4 days.
> My question is, can I use my normal HPS lamp to root these clones? I'll have to place it pretty high above the canopy. Anyone has experience with this?


Yeah dude Ive done it. I use my 400w metal halides now but I think as long as the himidity is super high it wont matter. If you keep them out of direct light that might help also to keep them from getting burnt.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 21, 2010)

jus finishes my og 18 and purple kush got shit load of weed.we'll blaze one of mine.


----------



## DaBigDiggidy (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice haul boss! Good to see ya still doin it right


----------



## nitrobob1786 (Feb 13, 2011)

someguy15 said:


> pretty sure if it ferts itself you end up with more hermies... Inbreeding ruins genetic pool (similar to humping your cousin rofl). But if you collect the pollen from the hermies and then carefully apply it to select lower buds on another female, then you should get feminized seed from them. Just make sure all fans are off, use a tiny paintbrush, and then brown paper bag it for about 24-48 hours. actually spraying the pollen with water will also make it nonviable, but you don't want to attract mold to the buds either, hence i suggest bag method.
> 
> Cool article: http://www.420source.com/post/82


imo thats not true water does not stop pollen from doin its deed


----------



## raiderman (Feb 13, 2011)

dont ever spray the buds,mold issues arise ,and the bud will stop puting out much,jus a little remimnder.


----------



## M0de Grow (Feb 16, 2011)

posting in this thread made me think br was back i hope he is alright


----------

